#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-15
<darkwise> et tu ne peux pas accrocher des gens à long terme si tu les vois une fois ...
<Neo31> behi mela on revien
<darkwise> et même si tu le fais
<darkwise> tu leur offre quoi !!!!!!!!!!
<Neo31> lezimna une equipe web et video
<darkwise> pas vraiment, on peut trouver des soltions toute prère
<darkwise> prète
<darkwise> et l'équipe web
<darkwise> est s'est formé 100000 fois
<darkwise> depuis 2007
<darkwise> ce qui nous manque c'est se mettre d'accord qu'on va essayer de passer tous
<darkwise> à çà
<Neo31> ca va changer l'histoire de ce site web
<Neo31> bon, je v essayer de terminer mon devoir mnt ou je me reveil tot pr terminer avant la deadline
<Neo31> merci pour cette discussion darkwise
<Neo31> et inchalah ca va bouger ce site
<Neo31> lezimna juste chwaya diktatouria et de dire non
<Neo31> on essaye de faire les chose comme une vrai grande communaute, mais le probleme c ke les membres motive sont tres peu
<farouk> quelqu'un crée la page sur wiki
<Neo31> je pense que si une tres petit equipe commence le travail et le met a la disponibilite de la communaute sans compliker les choses
<Neo31> ca sera plus facile
<Neo31> apres elli mouch 3ajbitou 7aja il pe changer ou dire non ou refaire
<Neo31> welli il ve s'impliker il s'impliker maghir ma n3atlou le progre
<Neo31> bref, on complique bcp les choses
<Neo31> il faut faire simple
<Neo31> 2 qui font le travail et c tt
<Neo31> haya n5alikom, see ya
<rodvek> bellehi ena je prpose de former que un pour representer le loco dans chaque region
<rodvek> des personne partout
<Neo31> define "representer"
<Neo31> et region
<rodvek> leur role de faire le pub
<rodvek> partout
<darkwise> merci à toi aussi Neo31 pour la discussion
<Neo31> rodvek laisser open c mieux non? tt les membres de la region peuvent faire de la pub et contribuer
<rodvek> oui
<Neo31> mais il faut trouver ceux qui sont motive et qui veulent vraimet faire
<Neo31> bon tawalt barcha
<Neo31> tardouni
<Neo31> bn
<Neo31> bn a tous
<rodvek> hhhh
<Neo31> w 3idkom mabrouk
<Neo31> rodvek je ss a sousse
<rodvek> donne moi ton emal
<Neo31> en cas ou tist7a9 cooperation wala aide
<rodvek> email
<Neo31> voir la ML
<rodvek> ok
<Neo31> rodvek tu fait koi et t'es d'ou exact ?
<rodvek> j'ai beaucoup de chose a proposer
<rodvek> ena men sousse
<rodvek> exactement kalaa sghira
<Neo31> Neo31 ISITCom hammam sousse moi
<Neo31> etudiant
<Neo31> et toi ?
<rodvek> tech sup en electronique et info industrielle
<rodvek> et
<rodvek> graphiqte
<rodvek> 3d
<Neo31> blender et gimp ?
<rodvek> blender un peut
<rodvek> mais
<rodvek> sepcialité
<rodvek> 3ds max et maya
<rodvek> je suis nouveau sur ubuntu
<Neo31> wa33
<rodvek> :)
<Neo31> c proprio ca
<rodvek> oui
<rodvek> j'ai decidé
<rodvek> de changer
<rodvek> un peut d'aide c tout
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> ok
<rodvek> je peut vous donner un coup de main
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> behi t'es deja sur la ML ?
<rodvek> oui
<Neo31> ok
<rodvek> blender
<rodvek> je l'ai essayé
<rodvek> meme
<rodvek> avant de connaitre ubuntu
<Neo31> bien
<rodvek> et je distribue mnt
<rodvek> la version ubuntu
<rodvek> ls7abi
<Neo31> bon si tu est tjr sur la ML et que tu essaye de suivre on sera tjr en contacte
<rodvek> et tous ce que je connait
<Neo31> et t'as mon email en pv en plus
<Neo31> c bien rodvek
<rodvek> ok
<Neo31> hhh
<rodvek> hhhh
<rodvek> c un ptit effort
<Neo31> je fait de mm rodvek
<rodvek> et tu sait
<Neo31> g distribuer plusieurs copie d'ubuntu a semaine derniere
<rodvek> beaucoup que je connait
<Neo31> a bizerte
<Neo31> :p
<rodvek> on changé
<Neo31> (puis wfew 3liia les cd vierges hh)
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> bye
<Neo31> see ya
<rodvek> ok
<rodvek> bye
<rodvek> 3idkom mabrouk
<farouk> ki e la
<darkwise> moi :D
<darkwise> rodvek:
<farouk> tu crée
<farouk> la page wiki
<rodvek> oui
<darkwise> bienvenu dans le libre
<rodvek> pour qui le bienvenue :)))
<darkwise> tu ne peux pas le faire ?
<farouk> non cherche moi un titre
<darkwise> rodvek: pour toi
<rodvek> hhhh
<darkwise> et j'ai des liens intéréssant pour toi
<darkwise> sur blen der
<darkwise> blender
<rodvek> ooooh
<rodvek> donne le moi
<darkwise> 2 sec
<darkwise> je vais voir l'histoire avec farouk
<rodvek> ok
<darkwise> mais je te promet après tu sera ravi
<farouk> un titre
<farouk> aman
<rodvek> je vous promet de faire qque chose pour ubuntu
<darkwise> car moi aussi j'ai un peu débuté sur 3D max
<farouk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/plan-de-sauvetage ?
<darkwise> et j'ai vue se qu'on peut faire avec Blender
<darkwise> crois moi tu ne seras pas déssus
<darkwise> non farouk
<farouk> Alors
<darkwise> déjà tous nos pages sont comme suis
<darkwise> (désolé 2sec)
<darkwise> comme cette page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events
<darkwise> ensuite
<darkwise> je t'ai dis
<darkwise> il faut demander l'avis des autres avant de le faire non ?
<darkwise> c'est mieux
<darkwise> ;)
<farouk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Plan-de-sauvetage
<darkwise> donc un petit mail
<darkwise> oui c'est çà farouk
<darkwise> puis tu la crée
<darkwise> à mon avis çà sera génail
<darkwise> non, ?
<darkwise> peut être je me trompe.
<darkwise> mais ce qui est sûr la forme de la page est bon :D
<rodvek> blender
<rodvek> ou sont
<darkwise> rodvek: http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/video?name=blenderMoyes-010-capture-interface&fromSeriesID=31
<darkwise> regarde tous ces video
<darkwise> il sont à croquer !!!!!!!
<darkwise> et bonne chance
<darkwise> moi j'ai plus le temps d'apprendre blender
<darkwise> on tout cas pas maintenant ... :'(
<rodvek> hhh  merci bien
<darkwise> je t'en pris
<farouk> Je crois que je vais me lancer
<darkwise> vas-y farouk
<darkwise> après tout si on n'aime pas
<farouk> je vais créer la page
<darkwise> on peut toujours modifier/effacer ....
<darkwise> comme tu veux c'est toi qui décide ;)
<darkwise> mais n'oublier pas le mail.
<darkwise> farouk:
<darkwise> désolé
<darkwise> mais plan-de-sauvgarde c'est pas bon
<darkwise> c'est plutôt
<darkwise> PlanDeSauvgarde
<darkwise> ok ?
<darkwise> farouk: tu es là ?
<farouk> oui
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> ;)
<darkwise> bon je vous dis bonne soirée les amis
<darkwise> et à bientôt
<farouk> bn
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<ANIS> bonjour
<TrackerDPP> Salut ANIS
<ANIS> ça va TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> ça va et toi ?
<ANIS> hmd :D
<TrackerDPP> alors quoi de neuf ?
<ANIS> wallahi rien de spécial.. haw tol3otli kar3a w mich trassili absent fi SIB :(
<TrackerDPP> il viendra t'inquiète
<ANIS> bonjour MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> bonjour ANIS
<ANIS> :D comment vas?
<MaWaLe> good thx, and you ;)
<ANIS> hmd.. :D
<MaWaLe> ANIS: matinal :)
<ANIS> oui.. il bérih fi sahriya khmirt binnom.. alors fazit bikri.. kén jit nakra wallahi rani iltaw rékid hhhhhhhhhh
<ANIS> Bonjour MosquitoOo
<MosquitoOo> lol ANIS
<ANIS> lol
<ANIS> chbik klibit!
<ANIS> hatta éni k3adit béhit chkounou Mosquito
<MaWaLe> re
<MaWaLe> désolé
<ANIS> :D
<MaWaLe> je suis en train de faire des manips => redémarrage Sce Rx :(
<ANIS> tarjim?? désolé mé fhimtich chnya lihkéya :-[
<TrackerDPP> re tout le monde !
<MaWaLe> re TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> je suis triste les gars
<MaWaLe> ANIS: je suis en train de faire des manipulations qui exigent un redémarrage du service réseau donc qui coupent ma connexion au IRC :)
<MaWaLe> pourquoi TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Ubuntu Côte d'Ivoire est très calme
<MaWaLe> TrackerDPP: dans ce cas nous sommes deux :)
<TrackerDPP> et personne ne veux s'en occuper on dirait
<TrackerDPP> je voudrais prendre tout ça en main
<ANIS> MaWaLe: capito :D
<TrackerDPP> l'équipe en place est difficile à trouver
<TrackerDPP> MaWale t'es ivoirien ?
<MaWaLe> TrackerDPP: et qu'est ce qui t'en empêche?
<MaWaLe> TrackerDPP: je le suis par association :) j'ai des frères ivoiriens :)
<TrackerDPP> ben tu MaWale je suis le Community Leader eyeOS Côte d'Ivoire
<MaWaLe> j'ai même été membre d'honneur de l'AECIT
<TrackerDPP> et je pense qu'on peut faire mieux
<MaWaLe> Association des Etudiants du Côte d'Ivoire à Tunis
<TrackerDPP> Ah cool!
<MaWaLe> TrackerDPP: je connais la famille SERME et autres aussi :)
<MaWaLe> je connais des failles d'Abidjan mais du Sud aussi :)
<TrackerDPP> très bien
<MaWaLe> donc je relie les deux :p
<TrackerDPP> lol
<TrackerDPP> heureux de te rencontrer
<MaWaLe> TrackerDPP: tout le plaisir est pour moi
<TrackerDPP> plaisir partagé !
<TrackerDPP> ;)
<MaWaLe> TrackerDPP: j'ai même goûté à la majorité de vos plats
<TrackerDPP> super
<MaWaLe> j'apprécie le goût d'un bon nombre d'eux
<TrackerDPP> alors là t'es ivoirien je confirme
<MaWaLe> mais par exemple le jus de gingembre est assez piquant
<MaWaLe> mais j'aime
<MaWaLe> les bananes frites sont un délice
<MaWaLe> ...
<MaWaLe> :p
<TrackerDPP> ^^
<TrackerDPP> pour revenir à Ubuntu Côte d'Ivoire
<TrackerDPP> je vais voir comment faire pourque Canonical approuve
<TrackerDPP> mais on me dit qu'il y a une équipe en place deja
<TrackerDPP> et que je dois composer avec eux
<TrackerDPP> je ne dis pas non
<TrackerDPP> je ne dis pas non
<MaWaLe> TrackerDPP: dans ce cas je te conseille de coordonner avec eux
<TrackerDPP> mais...
<TrackerDPP> où SONT ILS ?
<MaWaLe> insccris toi sur la ML de la communauté ivoirienne, lance un appel à contribution, insiste, sinon tu demandes l'assistance d'un membre du LoCo council et tu peux ainsi relancer la communauté et la préparer pour l'approbation
<TrackerDPP> je suis inscris
<MaWaLe> si tu veux je peux t'assister durant le process et un bon nombre de nos membres aussi
<TrackerDPP> ok
<TrackerDPP> merci
<TrackerDPP> tu sais mes projets sont plus large
<MaWaLe> pas de quoi mon cos'
<TrackerDPP> je voudrais devenir le meneur de la sous region
<MaWaLe> premier point : il n'y a pas de meneur ;)
<TrackerDPP> et partir même vers les personnes pour leur
<TrackerDPP> montrer comment faire
<TrackerDPP> et distribuer des t-shirt Ubuntu
<MaWaLe> le principe repose sur le modèle communautaire donc si tu commences à raisonner de la sorte tu es déjà hors contexte "Ubuntu for human beings" ;)
<TrackerDPP> je sais mais je veux dire
<TrackerDPP> aider les personnes de ces pays à mieux gerer leur Communauté
<TrackerDPP> car chez ça l'air assez statique
<TrackerDPP> snif
<MaWaLe> TrackerDPP: tu as signé le CoC
<TrackerDPP> CoC ?
<MaWaLe> Code of Conduct
<TrackerDPP> je ne pense pas avoir vu ça!
<TrackerDPP> mais normalement à l'inscription non ?
<TrackerDPP> donc oui
<MaWaLe> non pas forcément
<TrackerDPP> ok
<MaWaLe> tu as un compte Launchpad?
<TrackerDPP> montre moi
<TrackerDPP> stp
<TrackerDPP> oui oui j'ai un Launchpad
<MaWaLe> lequel?
<TrackerDPP> https://launchpad.net/~moussa282002
<TrackerDPP> j'ai vu
<TrackerDPP> :p
<MosquitoOo> TrackerDPP: tu n'as pas signé le CoC
<MosquitoOo> tu dois le ire et tu dois le signer
<TrackerDPP> ok je signe
<TrackerDPP> je dois créer ma clé avant de signé ?
<Goldenscorp> bjr bemawi CRACK05 darkwise TrackerDPP ubuntulo1
<TrackerDPP> Salut Gold
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<TrackerDPP> moué et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<Goldenscorp> moué =>???
<TrackerDPP> moué = oui !
<TrackerDPP> lol
<Goldenscorp> :)
<TrackerDPP> ;)
<bemawi> lut
<TrackerDPP> Lu Bemawi
<TrackerDPP> Nizaruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusss
<Goldenscorp> bjr nizarus
<TrackerDPP> Salut !
<TrackerDPP> Comment tu vas Nizarus
<nizarus> bonjours à tous
<TrackerDPP> la star lol
<nizarus> salut TrackerDPP et Goldenscorp
<TrackerDPP> wow t'es célèbre dis donc !
<nizarus> ça va bien TrackerDPP merci, et toi :)
<TrackerDPP> j'vais bien merci
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, je suis le plus ancien ici dons tout le monde me connait :)
<nizarus> même les bots :p
<TrackerDPP> lol
<nizarus> de nouveau avec ta communauté locale ?
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Goldenscorp> bjr ANIS
<TrackerDPP> ben NIzarus je me suis inscris j'attend la validation
<TrackerDPP> et je dois signé un truc CoC
<TrackerDPP> ben pour ça il faut une clé gpg on dirait
<nizarus> ah le code of conduct
<TrackerDPP> oui oui
<nizarus> ça c'est pas obligatoire pour activer la communauté
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<TrackerDPP> dis moi c'est quoi ce code stp ?
<nizarus> c'est une sorte de charte que tous les membres de la communauté doivent respecter
<nizarus> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/codedeconduite
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<TrackerDPP> ben on dirait que moi je ne respecte pas ça !
<TrackerDPP> ben du moins c'est ce que j'ai du comprendre quelqu'un m'a demandé de lire et de valider ça
<nizarus> le fait que tu ne l'a pas signé ne veut pas dire que tu ne le respecte pas
<TrackerDPP> tout simplement parce que je voulais partir en voyage vers autre communautés non validé par Canonical pour leur dire comment on fait
<nizarus> mais le fait de le signé implique que tu l'a lu et que tu t'engage à le respecter
<TrackerDPP> et j'ai parler de meneur
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<nizarus> @++
<TrackerDPP> bye Nizarus
<Goldenscorp> @+ nizarus
<LinuxKIller> hi
<TrackerDPP> hey LinuxKiller
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va ?
<LinuxKIller> ça roule! en train d'essayer ubuntu :P
<TrackerDPP> je connais deja ubuntu
<TrackerDPP> la preuve j'ai même la 10.10
<LinuxKIller> lol
<TrackerDPP> lol
<LinuxKIller> bonne preuve :P
<TrackerDPP> ;)
<Goldenscorp> hi LinuxKIller
<ranim_> bonjour
<Goldenscorp> bjr ranim_
<TrackerDPP> Salut Ranim
<LinuxKIller> bjr Goldenscorp  et ranim_
<LinuxKIller> nizarus, la?
<TrackerDPP> absent
<Goldenscorp> @+ tlm
<TrackerDPP> @+ Gold
<nizarus> re
<denis13> j'ai vu que la locoteam etait mal en point
<iM-AniS> bsr community members and , nchallh 3idkoum moubareek
<ranim> nchallah 3idek mabrouk iM-Anis
<denis13> 3idek mabrouk
<denis13> a tous
<darkwise> bonjour à Tous
<nizarus> il est minuit darkwise
<nizarus> mizelt kif 9omt ?
<darkwise> Mahou nhar Jdid ;)
<darkwise> tu va rester longtemps nizarus
<darkwise> ?
<nizarus> je ne pensa pas que je vais tarder darkwise
<darkwise> d'accord
<darkwise> moi aussi je suis un peu creuver ...
<nizarus> tu as besoin d'un truc en particulier ?
<darkwise> non, j'ai voulu discuter un peu
<darkwise> mais je pense que le petit va me reclamer dans quelques minutes ...
<nizarus> :)
<darkwise> on va porter çà inchallah pour une autre fois
<nizarus> il vaut mieux être frais pour en discuter
<darkwise> oui oui,
<nizarus> là ces piles vides :/
<darkwise> je vais voir :)
<darkwise> donc en verra demain ou le plutôt possible
<darkwise> çà dépends :D
<nizarus> inchallah
<darkwise> incahllah
<darkwise> incahllah
<darkwise> inchallah
<darkwise> ouf
<darkwise> j'ai du mal à écrire ...
<darkwise> bon çà y est
<nizarus> :p
<darkwise> j'y vais
<darkwise> c'est le temps.
<nizarus> inchallah 3idkom mabrouk
<darkwise> à bientôt
<darkwise> et 3idkom mabrouk à tous
<darkwise> 3idek mabtouk nizarus
<darkwise> salem
<nizarus> @++
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-16
<nizarus> عيد أضحى مبارك و كل عام و أنتم بخير
<hbhy> bjr ts l monde
<hbhy> Have a joyous Eid celebration everyon
<Farouk> kd,f
<Farouk> salut
<darkwise> salem tout le monde
<darkwise> 3idkom Mabrouk
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
 * ANIS 3idkom mabrouk
<ANIS> Snine dayma
<darkwise> 3lina wa3lik ANIS
<ANIS> merci.. ça va 5ouya éch 3mal fik il 3allouch ilyoum loooooool
<khalil> salut tout le monde
<Ounis> salem khalil
<Neo31> 3idkom mabrouk ANIS CRACK05 darkwise khalil Ounis1
<Neo31> bsr bemawi :) sa va ?
<ANIS> merci Neo31 snine dayma
<ANIS> icha3ib rékid hni :(
<bemawi> vi
<Neo31> vi!?
<Neo31> 7atteni ne9iss chwaya noume haw jit na3mal ta3sila ANIS :p ^^
 * Ounis1 en mode idle
<ANIS> lol
<darkwise> re tout le monde
<darkwise> désolé ANIS
<bemawi> oui
<darkwise> j'étais parti :(
<Neo31> darkwise 3idik mabrouk
<darkwise> le 3allouch la où je suis va bien, yba3 ba3 bel Français :p
<ANIS> it's ok darkwise :D
<ANIS> lol
<darkwise> 3idkom mabrouk à tous Neo31 ANIS bemawi et tous les autres
<ANIS> merci toi de même :)
<darkwise> bemawi: t'as un problem avec vi ?
<bemawi> vi => contraction de oui
<darkwise> ok, pour moi çà signifie bien autre chose
<bemawi> ^^
<oix> plop
<oix> saha 3idkoum
<ANIS> merci oix toi de même
<oix> merci ANIS :)
<oix> comment ça va ?
<ANIS> hmd, je vais bien merci
<denis13> salut  les amis
<denis13> 3idek mabrouk
<imen> 3idkom mabrouk jme3a lkol
<Mist3r_Y0u> Salut
<Mist3r_Y0u> Cc!
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<darkwise> salem nizarus
<nizarus> 3idek mabrouk darkwise
<darkwise> 3lina wa3lik
<darkwise> alors en forùe ?
<darkwise> forme
<Neo31> 3idik mabrouk nizarus
<nizarus> ça va hmd :)
<nizarus> snine deyma Neo31
<darkwise> c'est bien çà :D
<darkwise> Neo31: 3idek mabrouk
<Neo31>  a toi de mm darkwise :)
<darkwise> alors vous pouvez discuter un peu ou c'est l'aïd, on fait une petite pause ?
<darkwise> je sais qu'il fait vraiment tard mnt ...
<nizarus> moi ça me dérange pas
 * Neo31 s'excuse, 3andou godss 9raya
<darkwise> courage Neo31
<darkwise> nizarus: tu te rappelle combien on a eu d'offre pour l'hébergement de notre site/plateforme
<darkwise> quel sont devenu tous les effort qui ont été fait ?
<nizarus> lool darkwise beaucoup
<Neo31> thx darkwise
<darkwise> vraiment c'est domage ....
<nizarus> mais il faut préparer le site avant de l'héberger
<darkwise> nizarus: tu connais linuxfr.org ?
<nizarus> oui darkwise
<darkwise> j'adore ce site pour 2 raisons :
<darkwise> les notes de chaque poste
<darkwise> la panoplie de type d'information
<darkwise> journal, forum, wiki
<darkwise> etc ...
<darkwise> moi je pense que quelque chose qui resamble à çà çà peu marcher ...
<darkwise> masi bon
<darkwise> je pense que la première faute dans le site c'est de viser de faire le tout from scrach ...
<darkwise> çà demande du temps et de l'erniergie ....
<darkwise> pardon
<darkwise> énergiz
<nizarus> avant je participé en annonçant des nouvelles de notre communauté dans leur site
<darkwise> bien ;)
<nizarus> mais j'ai remarqué qu'il y a des commentaires qui reviennent toujours
<darkwise> comme ?
<nizarus> dès que je parle du libre en tunisie pour eux c'est impossible
<darkwise> ah bon! je vais voir çà
<nizarus> on ne peut pas parler de logiciels libres dans un pays comme la tunisie
<darkwise> t'as des liens rapidement ?
<darkwise> pfff n'importe quoi ...
<nizarus> ça date de plus de 2 ans ces histoires
<darkwise> les idios il y en a partout ...
<darkwise> oui oui
<nizarus> depuis j'ai arrêté :)
<darkwise> t'arrête pas
<darkwise> on serai plusieurs mnt ;)
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> j'ai d'autres vitrines pour les nouvelles de notre communauté
<nizarus> planet-libre, planet-ubuntu.fr, planet-ubuntu
<nizarus> ;)
<darkwise> il ne faut pas, à mon avis, rester que dans le monde de ububntu pour faire rayonner ubuntu-tn
<darkwise> ce que nous faisons avec les univercité c'est une vrai success story pour tout le open-source
<nizarus> le planet-libre n'est pas spécifique à ubuntu ;)
<darkwise> oui :)
<nizarus> http://www.planet-libre.org/
<darkwise> et sinon, revenant à notre site web
<darkwise> comment honêtement relancer "la chose"
<nizarus> darkwise, si tu as des idées vas y !! moi j'ai épuisé toutes mes cartouches :(
<nizarus> so darkwise
<darkwise> so nizarus
<darkwise> tu pense quoi des choses à faire/ ne pas faire pour le site web ?
<darkwise> on prépare un thread cour et précis ?
<nizarus> on a discuté de se sujet en long et en large
<nizarus> des pages wiki
<nizarus> des thread
<nizarus> des réunions
<Neo31> while (true) { on prépare un thread cour et précis; }
<nizarus> et nous sommes toujours dans la même situation
<Neo31> c ce qu'on fait tt le temps
<nizarus> je pense qu'il faut franchir une barrière symbolique
<darkwise> laquelle ?
<nizarus> d'après ce que je sais le dernier groupe qui c'est occupé du site
<nizarus> (MaWaLe + Neo31 + Tarekdj) ont préparer un petit truc plus ou moins acceptable
<nizarus> il suffit de le prendre et le publier
<nizarus> ensuite on y travaille dessus
<Neo31> c ca nizarus
<nizarus> c'est mon idée que j'ai déjà partagé avec Neo31
<darkwise> ah c'est bien çà
<darkwise> Neo31: les travaux sont visible qq part ?
 * darkwise reviens dans 2-3 min
<Neo31> c en freeze darkwise , tarekdj travail un pe plus sur ses skills drupal et on va mettre un site basique ONLINE pour y travailler dessus et ajouter les modules qu'on ve apres
<Neo31> on va se concentrer sur "online" bientot 5ater sinon rien ne va marcher
<darkwise> ok Neo31
<darkwise> merci pour ces infos
<darkwise> bon nizarus des choses a ajouter ?
<nizarus> nope darkwise
<darkwise> ok,
<darkwise> bon je vous diqs bonne soiree
<Neo31> u'r welcome darkwise
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-17
<Neo31> bonne soire :)
<nizarus> bn darkwise et bizou au petit
<ANIS> Hello *
<Neo31> ahlo
<ANIS> :D
<ANIS> yé Neo31 éch 3malna fi hkayit l'event taw?
<Neo31> ktibt matlab pr le club
<Neo31> ama mizel ne9iss chwaya
<Neo31> taw nkamal nrouchkou w ken wafa9ni rabi nhizou le lundi
<ANIS> yé wildi ti haw kallik famma déjà club w mé fibélnéch?
<Neo31> sinon enajmou na3mlou el club w na3mlou l'event au nom du club en interne, ya3ni notre club local invite ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> mouch logiciel libre
<ANIS> si club open source
<ANIS> mouch hkélik nizar hak inhar 3la il msg illi b3athhoulou hamdi!!
<Neo31> we we
<Neo31> na7kiw le lundi!? netla9aw
<ANIS> inchallah... win w waktéch takra?
<Neo31> na9ra fel annex
<Neo31> stanna
<Neo31> je pense na9ra nhar kemil lundi
<Neo31> wa9t el ftour si tu ve
<ANIS> ahmed
<Neo31> ?
<ANIS> lundi nabda les DS rahou, in3addi 14h..
<ANIS> waktéch ftourkom?
<Neo31> att
<ANIS> ok
<Neo31> behi samedi hedhi mela
<Neo31> ta9ra samedi ?
<ANIS> non, na3imlou kahwa?
<Neo31> wala vendredi wa9t el ftour
<Neo31> wa9tech 9ahwa
<ANIS> samedi.. idha kén ysé3dik?
<Neo31> pas avant vendredi 5ater 3andi ds w barcha 9raya
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> samedi c bien
<ANIS> d'accord. :D
<Neo31> la3chia, i5tar el wa9t eli yse3dik
<ANIS> éni yssa3idni kol wakit.. inti chouf waktéch yssé3dik..
<ANIS> samedi mé nakrach jimla éni
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> binetna tel mela
<ANIS> OKi :D
<ANIS> Neo31: Good night |-)
<Neo31> gn
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<darkwise> salem nizarus
<darkwise> tu as déjà travaillé avec gobby ?
<nizarus> salam darkwise
<nizarus> non j'ai pas travailler avec mais j'ai entendu parler de lui
<darkwise> c'est très intuitive
<darkwise> si tu veuxc on peut faire un petit essai
<darkwise> ;)
<nizarus> tu a un serveur gobby ?
<darkwise> non pas forcément,
<darkwise> en fait il suffit d'avoir un port ouvert sur le réseau
<darkwise> et avec ton client, tu peut créer une petite session
<darkwise> pour un besoin permanent, on a besoin d'un serveur
<darkwise> il s'appelle sobby
<darkwise> pour des besoin ponctuel
<nizarus> ah !! le client peut jouer le role d'un servaur ?
<darkwise> il suffit que quelqun ouvre un port sur son routeur
<darkwise> oui oui nizarus
<darkwise> ;)
<darkwise> c'est trop simple
<darkwise> alors tu me join dans ma session ?
<darkwise> j'ai peut être mal expliqué ... :(
<nizarus> non c'est moi qui avait une mauvaise idée dès le départ
<darkwise> d'accord :)
<nizarus> je vérifie si j'ai le client installé
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> sinon
<darkwise> sudo aptitude install gobby
<nizarus> c'est en cours
<darkwise> ok, quand tu le lance
<darkwise> tu verra, une interface simple
<darkwise> create session, join session
<darkwise> tu choisi join session
<darkwise> serveur :
<darkwise> inf-7590.int-evry.fr
<nizarus> port ?
<darkwise> ha oui :p
<darkwise> 8080
<darkwise> très bien
<darkwise> tu es là :)
<nizarus>  simple comme bonjour
<darkwise> oui, en plus
<darkwise> tu as : la liste des utilisteurs
<darkwise> la liste des document en ligne
<darkwise> et le chat
<darkwise> pour s'organiser
<darkwise> alors tes impressions nizarus
<nizarus> pas mal darkwise
<ANIS> salut @ *
<ANIS> 3idik mabrouk nizarus
<nizarus> je savais que la communauté ubuntu-fr l'utilise pour ces doc partagés
<nizarus> 3lina wa 3lik ANIS
<darkwise> nizarus: aute chose, on peut sauvgarder une session
<darkwise> c'est très pratique, pour plusieurs documents ...
<nizarus> darkwise, donc il suffit d'avoir une IP fixe et ouvrir un port
<darkwise> non, même âs une ip fixe
<darkwise> et même pas sur internet
<darkwise> on peut travailler enréseau local
<darkwise> le plus important pour une utilisation internet
<darkwise> c'est avoir un port ouvert sur le routeur ADSL
<darkwise> sinon, çà passe pas ;)
<darkwise> donc par exemple pour moi c'est le 8080
<darkwise> il faut l'ouvrir en entrée
<darkwise> mais en plsu le diriger vers l'ordinateur qui va ouvrir gobby
<darkwise> haaaa
<darkwise> çà j'ai oublié de le mentionner :(
<darkwise> je ne sais pas si l'ouvrir seulement va suffir
<darkwise> car çà a dépendre du routeur ... :(
<darkwise> sa/va
<darkwise> s/a/va
<darkwise> ANIS: tu veux expérimenter gobby
<darkwise> là maintenant ?
<darkwise> on a une session déjà ouverte pour tester
<darkwise> réponds vite stp, je quitte dans quelques minutes.
<ANIS> oui darkwise, j'aimerai bien.. comment je fait?
<nizarus> sauvegarder la session c'est sauvegarder le doc et les infos sur les users c'est ça ?
<darkwise> ANIS: installe tout d'abord gobby avec : sudo aptitude install gobby
<darkwise> nizarus: je pense que oui, car dans la fenêtre users il ya offline et online ...
<darkwise> mais j'ai pas testé jusque là ...
<darkwise> je vais enregistrer cette session avant de fermer
<darkwise> je vais voir qu'est ce qui se passe après ...
<darkwise> dis moi quand tu termine ANIS
<ANIS> c fait
<darkwise> ok ouble le logiciel
<ANIS> fait
<darkwise> joindre une session
<darkwise> serveur : inf-7590.int-evry.fr
<darkwise> port 8080
<ANIS> j'ai trouvé le docume test..
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> ouvre le
<ANIS> déjà fait ;)
<darkwise> nizarus: tu es là ?
<darkwise> écris quelqeu chose poru voir
<darkwise> qu'est ce qe çà donne avec 3 personnes
<nizarus> c'est souple
<darkwise> parfais, c'est ce que j'attendais
<ANIS> oui
<darkwise> bon les amis je suis désolé mais je dois partir
<darkwise> et je dois fermé la session aussi.
<darkwise> je reviens dans uen heure ou deux inchallah.
<darkwise> juste une question
<darkwise> est ce que vous voyez la coloration syntaxique du code c de niearus ?
<nizarus> merci pour le petit cours rapide darkwise
<darkwise> nizarus:
<darkwise> mais de rien ;)
<nizarus> oui j'ai vu la coloration syntaxique
<darkwise> est ce que tu l'as mis toi nizarus ou elle a changé" toute seule ?
<nizarus> je l'ai activé
<darkwise> mm ok
<darkwise> c'est pas grave :)
<darkwise> on peux faire çà manuallement
<darkwise> pas trop difficiele
<darkwise> bon les amis à ++
<nizarus> @++
<ANIS> j'ai pas vu la coloration syntaxique
<ANIS> a+ darkwise
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<ANIS> salut TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Salut ANIS
<ANIS> :)
<ANIS> ça va ?
<TrackerDPP> alors quoi de neuf aujourd'hui ?
<TrackerDPP> j'vais bien et toi ?
<ANIS> hmd, bien :D
<TrackerDPP> heureux de le savoir
<TrackerDPP> ANIS dis moi ?
<ANIS> oui
<ANIS> je t'écoute TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> tu es dans la Communauté Ubuntu-tn depuis combien de temps ?
<ANIS> j'ai fait l'inscrit depuis 2009 si je me souvien bien
<TrackerDPP> wow
<TrackerDPP> Bravooooo
<ANIS> mais je suis actif depuis seullement l'année dernierre :D
<TrackerDPP> ah je vois
<TrackerDPP> combien de membre compter vous à ubuntu-tn ?
<ANIS> franchement je sais pas exactement..
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<TrackerDPP> puis-je savoir comment avez vous fait pour être approved par canonical ?
<ANIS> l'approvation c'était en 2008 avant que j'ai fait mon iscrit :-S je suis vraiment désolé mais je sais pas comment car j'était pas parmi ubuntu-tn dans cette période là..
<ANIS> Tu peut poser le question à nizarus ou à l'un des fondateurs de la communauté..
<TrackerDPP> ok sans faute
<SalahGo> Bjr tlm! ^^
<SalahGo> Aya 3idkom mabrouk! :d
<SalahGo> エイヅおめでとう!! (mezilt far7an ib Anthy) :D
<ANIS> 3idik mabrouk SalahGo
<ANIS> Snien dayma :D
<SalahGo> Merci ANIS ! je croyais que tlm était AFK :p
<TrackerDPP> Salut SalahGo
<ANIS> afk ça signifie quoi?
<SalahGo> Away From Keyboard... c'mon geeks :p
<SalahGo> Slt TrackerDPP !
<ANIS> lol
<TrackerDPP> lol
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va ?
<SalahGo> ahhh i so love Anthy!!! ^^
<SalahGo> お元気デス!＾＾
<SalahGo> Serieusement, Ubuntu is Japanese-Friendly! ^^
<SalahGo> sinon TrackerDPP je vais bien ^^
<SalahGo> Salut wissem !
<TrackerDPP> heureux de le savoir
<ANIS> lol.. mais arrête, je suis trop fatigué pour faire un peut d'effort pour traduire la japonise hhhhhhhhhh
<SalahGo> 3idek mabrouk si wissem ! :)
<ANIS> salut wissem.. snine dayma.. :D
<wissem> Salut tlm :D
<wissem> 3idkom mabrouk :))
<SalahGo> L'équipe qui a fait Anthy... elle doit se foutre de la gueule de Microsoft Japan! xD
<TrackerDPP> ah bon ?
<SalahGo> Bah oui, le système de saisie de Anthy est 100000 fois meilleur que celui de Microsoft!
<SalahGo> Je dois avouer que c'est un très bon point pour Ubuntu au Japon!
<TrackerDPP> cool
<TrackerDPP> ben Microsoft achète tout !
<TrackerDPP> faites gaffe les gars
<SalahGo> bah, j'éspère qu'elle laissera Anthy pour Ubuntu...
<TrackerDPP> ^
<TrackerDPP> ^^
<SalahGo> ｒｏｍａｊｉ　ｔｅｓｔ
<SalahGo> ｌｏｌ
<SalahGo> ｈｍｍ
<SalahGo> 日本語はさえこ
<wissem> je vous montre mon desktop ? :D
<SalahGo> envoie un screen :p
<SalahGo> pk, t'as fait marché Atlantis? :o
<SalahGo> t'as pu le compiler??????? :o
<wissem> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12471767/mydesktop.png
<SalahGo> zoli les widget :D
<SalahGo> c'est avec Cairo-dock?
<wissem> non
<wissem> la barre à droite
<SalahGo> oui
<wissem> c avec concky
<wissem> et l'autre c docky
<wissem> ;)
<SalahGo> hmm je vais essayer ça :D
<wissem> ;)
<SalahGo> je pense utiliser tout ubuntu en japonais :p
<SalahGo> ça me fera de l'entrainement :D
<TrackerDPP> lol
<SalahGo> Sur ce, je vous laisse, il est temps que j'aille déjeuner :)
<SalahGo> Cyall ^^
<oix> plop
<ANIS> hey oix
<oix> comment ça va ?
<ANIS> je vais bien merci et toi?
<oix> ba super ! le repos fait du bien
<ANIS> :D
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS bemawi CRACK05 darkwise TrackerDPP ubuntulog wissem
<TrackerDPP> Lu Goldscorp
<Goldenscorp> 3idkoum mabrouk tlm
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va ?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<Goldenscorp> et toi ?
<ANIS> salut Goldenscorp, 3idik mabrouk
<Farouk> salut
<`3id> 3id.com mabrouk
<nizarus> re salut
<`3id> salut nizarus
 * `3id sa3id
<nizarus> jana el `3id ma7la el `3id
<nizarus> :)
<`3id> hehehe
<KanGouLya> salut @ * :)
<nizarus> mar7ba KanGouLya
<Darkus> 3idkom mabrouk from DAKAR,SENEGAL
<Darkus> :D
<nizarus> snine deyma Darkus
<Darkus> rabbi ya7yik lamthélou nizarus
<nizarus> fech ta3mel fil senegal ?
<Darkus> hani nechwi fel7am
<nizarus> :)
<KanGouLya> Aïdkom mabrouk @ * ;)
<nizarus> KanGouLya, quand est ce que tu va déposer le dossier ?
<Darkus> KanGouLya=Sangoulya??
<Darkus> :p
<Darkus> ici on dit au sénégalaises sangoulya
<KanGouLya> Kangoulya C moi là http://identi.ca/kangoulya
<KanGouLya> G déjà laissé l enveloppe lundi
<KanGouLya> mais y avai personne pour y mettre le tampon selon ce réglement http://concours.opensource.tn/index.php?id=186&L=0
<nizarus> ils ne t'on pas dit de revenir après l'aid ?
<KanGouLya> j espère juste qu elle soit arrivé dans le bon bureau
<KanGouLya> mais demain matin je dépose une autre version de ce formulaire http://concours.opensource.tn/fileadmin/medias/pdf/formulaire_concours.pdf
<nizarus> :/
<KanGouLya> si si
<KanGouLya> mais le règlement dit le 15 maxi
<KanGouLya> donc G quand meme laissé une version non tamponné
<KanGouLya> et j y retourne demain matin avec une version de ce form http://concours.opensource.tn/fileadmin/medias/pdf/formulaire_concours.pdf suivant ce wiki http://wiki.kangoulya.org
<KanGouLya> G encore quelques trucs à faire pour un client là
<nizarus> j'espère qu'il ne te diront pas c'est trop tard :/
<KanGouLya> car C eux qui me permeettent avant tout de survivre et d offrir des stickers des ndd et des hosting gratos :p
<KanGouLya> et dans quelques heures je refait un forulaire suivant le wiki pour imprimer et deposer demain matin
<KanGouLya> C pas normaal que je le depose demain je suis d accord
<KanGouLya> le reglement C le reglement
<KanGouLya> mais C pas normal non plus quu'il n y ai plus peersonne pour me le tamponner et certifier que je l ai deposer le 15 maxi
<KanGouLya> surtout pour un ministère
<KanGouLya> hasilou
<KanGouLya> si C ça le système alors je m adapte
<nizarus> ici ça ne veut rien dire
<nizarus> le reglement dépend de l'humeur de l'employer
<KanGouLya> le pauvre employé il était seul et désemparé
<KanGouLya> selon lui casi personne n est venu même le matin C T vide
<KanGouLya> il ne savait meme pas de quoi je lui parlai
<KanGouLya> C T juste un concierge je pense
<nizarus> :D c'est nos administrations :(
<Darkus> :/
<nizarus> bref
<Darkus> c tjrs mieux que le sénégal
<nizarus> tu as préparer quoi pour le sib ?
<Darkus> :p ici unecoupure d'éléctricité et hop tt les employers rentrent chez eux
<KanGouLya> moi je serai au SIB tous les jours du matin au soir
<Darkus> el sib wa9tech??
<KanGouLya> je viens avec tables et chaises, mon pc et ces stickers : http://ur1.ca/2da2g
<KanGouLya> si non je n ai rien préparé
<KanGouLya> peut etre que j assisterai certains dans leurs présentationsmais je vais plutot laisser faire les clubs et assos, juste les asister du mieu que je peu et encadrer ce qui est encadrable ;)
<nizarus> KanGouLya, très belle collection
<Darkus> :))
<KanGouLya> il me manque Debian :'(
<KanGouLya> et bien d autres bien sure mais je comptai beaucoup sur Debian
<nizarus> KanGouLya, le représentant de ubuntu-tn sera peut être seul le premier matin, un coup de main sera le bien venu
<Darkus> comment avoir des stickers au senegal???
<KanGouLya> le courrier n est pas arrivé avant qu'Apache ne prenne l avion :( http://ur1.ca/2d8nd
<KanGouLya> je ne pouvai pas en avoir à tunis non plus
<KanGouLya> du coup je me les suis fait  envoyé en normandie
<KanGouLya> et on me les a envoyé avec Apache : http://ur1.ca/2d8no
<KanGouLya> Oui C Sabri
<KanGouLya> je l ai déjà assisté lors de sa présentation et l install parti avec sarhan à l'ENSI ;)
<nizarus> great KanGouLya
<nizarus> apache c'est ton chien ?
<KanGouLya> j en ferai de me avec plaisir ;)
<KanGouLya> Apache C mon chien lol comme mes serveur web :p
<nizarus> :)
<KanGouLya> bon je vous laisse G des cllients en ligne
<Darkus> sa77a
<Darkus> :)
<KanGouLya> je revien après pour remplir le forum du concours suivant le wiki ;)
<Darkus> rabbi i3inek
<KanGouLya> merci, y3ini wi 3inkom ;)
<KanGouLya> ++
<nizarus> @++
<sarhan> bonsoir ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> bonsoir sarhan
<sarhan> nizarus, j'ai un petit problem de noyau
<sarhan> j'ai compilé un noyau mais grub ne veut pas booter dessu
<nizarus> tu as fait un update-grub après l'installation du noyau ?
<sarhan> biensur !
<sarhan> il est deja dans la liste au boot!
<sarhan> mais apré c l'ecran noir!
<nizarus> donc c'est pas grub qui ne veut pas booter dessus
<nizarus> c'est le noyau qui ne boot pas
<sarhan> wi peut etre
<sarhan> c le noyau 2.6.36 au quel j'ai ajouté le patch de 234 lignes :D
<nizarus> si ça ne boot pas c'est que tu as mal configurer les paramètres de ton noyau
<sarhan> c koi les parametres recommendé?
<nizarus> il n'y a pas de paramètres recommendés
<sarhan> j'ai touché des truc que j'aurai pas du je pense
<sarhan> je refais tout depuis le début
<sarhan> sinon
<sarhan> ya il un bon outil de benchmark pour linux?
<sarhan> je voudrai comparer la version + patch avec la version sans
<nizarus> regarde le site qui parle du patch il utilisent quel benchmark
<sarhan> ba phoronix-test-suite mais faut au moins 10 heure pour le telecharger et l'installer
<nizarus> :p
<sarhan> bonne nuit tout le monde
<Darkus> ha sarhan
<Darkus> ya djéja
<Darkus> tawa tor9d???
<Darkus> oO
<sarhan> lé lé :D
<sarhan> j'ai d'autres truc à faire
<sarhan> ghodwa na9ra
<sarhan> j'ai des devoir :D
<Darkus> ahh
<Darkus> rabbi inaja7
<Darkus> :))
<sarhan> thx :)
<Darkus> nchallah insat kifi
<Darkus> :p
<Darkus> avant de venir au Senegal
<sarhan> mezelt 3ada :P
<sarhan> 7a9a
<sarhan> t'es vrt parti au senegal?
<Darkus> oui
<sarhan> omg ton ip
<sarhan> :/
<Darkus> oui
<Darkus> ip sangoulya
<Darkus> :p
<sarhan> t'es a dakar?
<Darkus> oui
<sarhan> ya un ami à moi ubuntuor qui habite la bas
<sarhan> tu veux que je vous mette en contact?
<Darkus> yezzi 3ada
<Darkus> oui
<sarhan> tu pourra participer aux event ubuntu-senegal  :D
<Darkus> :D
<Darkus> wech 5ass
<Darkus> sangouly howa?
<sarhan> wé wé
<Darkus> xD
<sarhan> essmou makkou 7aja haka
<Darkus> :))
<Darkus> 7otni en contact bih
<Darkus> ubuntu for human beings
<Darkus> hhh
<Darkus> ya personne dans leur chan
<Darkus> c tjrs vide
<sarhan> barra elcelui de cameroun
<Darkus> lequel??
<nizarus> #ubuntu-cm
<sarhan> ya personne
<sarhan> base 9ass a3lihom elcourant
<sarhan> kel 3ada :/
<Darkus> 7atta ici i9os kol youm
<Darkus> :/
<sarhan> et c combien les débits internet et leur prix?
<sarhan> au cameroun le 256kb/s c a 100dinar
<Darkus> famma offre jdida ADSL 1MB les 6mois pour 180 dinars
<Darkus> promotion hédhi
<sarhan> ah c bien
<Darkus> mais lezem tekri livebox
<sarhan> ah
<Darkus> pour 10dinars/mois
<Darkus> ya les clés 3G+ pour 45dinars
<Darkus> mais connexion 1heure eb 1d5
<Darkus> :/
<Darkus> la clé coute 45 dinars
<Darkus> orange
<sarhan> c presque au meme prix qu'en tunisie l'adsl
<sarhan> matnejemech etjib routeur men tounes ou testa3mlou maghir matekri mte3hom?
<Darkus> ennajem
<Darkus> bellehi choufli fel sib un routeurwifi coute cb
<sarhan> ok
<Darkus> ici Dlink eb 120 dinars
<sarhan> bonsoir oix et TrackerDPP
<oix> re sarhan
<sarhan> oix, tu t'es soulagé? :D
<Darkus> slt oix et TrackerDPP
<oix> Dark, 45 dinars TN == 2300 dinars DZ, ça c'est une bonne affaire !!
<nizarus> des Tunisiens, un algérien ( oix ) et un ivoirien ( TrackerDPP ) vive l'afrique :)
<oix> sarhan: not yet
<sarhan> et un francais (bemawi )
<sarhan> vive la francophonie :D
<oix> sarhan:  ti parli fransi ! moi suit pa fransi dakour ! :p
<sarhan> oix, mouai ouci pa fransi !
<sarhan> ti algeri?
<oix> moua ? lala ! moi tizi !
<sarhan> tizi ouzou?
<oix> ti couni ?
<sarhan> na na mouai conni pa!
<Darkus> oix la clé n'est pas chere mais la connexion est chere 1d500 /heure
<Darkus> c'est trop
<sarhan> tu paye en + de la clé?
<Darkus> oui
<oix> Pour les gens qui vivent à Tizi, c'est une ville ennuyante et soulante, mais les étrangers adorent, mais dès qu'on la quitte, elle nous manque grave :/
<Darkus> tizi wezzou
<oix> Darkus: 1d50/H, c'est de l'anraque, ici la clé est entre 3000 et 12000 DZD, mais la connection à 2500 DZD le mois en illimité
<Darkus> :)
<Darkus> sa77a likom
<Darkus> oix je suis pas en tunisie rahou
<Darkus> chui au senegal
<sarhan> Darkus, 3aydet fel senegal?
<oix> Darkus: je connais des maliens et des nigeriens, mais des sénégalais, pas beaucoup
<Darkus> oui :'(
<Darkus> wallah 3omri ma kont netsawer ro7i nji lebled hakka
<Darkus> kont nseb fi tounes
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<Darkus> tawa wallit netmanna nrawa7
<sarhan> bonsoir TrackerDPP !
<oix> salut TrackerDPP
<sarhan> comment ca va en cote d'ivoire?
<sarhan> en dirait que ca va pas la connectivité à l'air mauvaisee :
<oix> sarhan: en cote d'ivoire, l'ivoire coupe le net ! :p
<sarhan> :D
<oix> je salut est arrivé, je vais enfin pouvoir y aller !
<oix> thellaw fi rouhkoum ;)
<oix> à très bientôt :)
<TrackerDPP> re tout le monde
<sarhan> re
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va Sarhan
<sarhan> bien bien et vous?
<TrackerDPP> j'vais bien merci
<tunisianoo> slt tt l monde
<tunisianoo> vs discutez qq chose d'interessant??
<sarhan> tunisianoo, non on essaye de dormir ^
<nizarus> -1 sarhan
<tunisianoo> sarhan, ah bon?
<sarhan> nizarus :'(
 * nizarus est occupé mais garde un œil sur le salon ;)
<nizarus> tunisianoo, si tu as un sujet intéressant en relation avec ubuntu et/ou les logiciels libres vas y
<tunisianoo> en fait, c'est à propos du noyau 2.6.35
<tunisianoo> les freeze ecrans, un probleme que j'avais avec le 2.6.32, je demande si qq'un à eu le meme pbleme
<nizarus> tunisianoo, tu as des problèmes avec le noyau .32 et tu veux savoir si ces problèmes on disparus avec le noyau .35 ?
<sarhan> tunisianoo, regarde le change log :)
<sarhan> ils disent les bugs qu'ils ont reglé
<tunisianoo> non, le probleme existait au .32, corigé au .34 puis réaparu au .35
<nizarus> tunisianoo, tu as une carte ATI ?
<tunisianoo> non une nvidia 9600m gt
<nizarus> tu as installé le pilote proprio ou tu utilise le pilote libre ?
<tunisianoo> ke proprio
<nizarus> quelle version du pilote proprio ?
<tunisianoo> 260.19.06
<nizarus> c'est la dernière version ça
<nizarus> elle n'est pas dans les dépôts de ubuntu non ?
<tunisianoo> wi
<nizarus> tu as testé avec la version dans les dépôts ?
<nizarus> 180.xx
<nizarus> ta carte est dans la liste : http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/180.22/README/appendix-a.html
<tunisianoo_> la version est présente dans les depot
<tunisianoo_> en fait le freez affecte parfois meme les console
<nizarus> tunisianoo_, la console est aussi géré par la carte graphique :)
<nizarus> tunisianoo_, essaye avec la version 185 du pilote
<nizarus> peut être que la 260 à des problèmes
<nizarus> :/
<tunisianoo_> oki je le ferais
<nizarus> sinon tu peux voir si cette page t'apporte quelques informations utiles : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/nvidia
<tunisianoo_> mais par console j voulis dire les console virtuelle celle qu'on accede par ALT+f(1-8)
<nizarus> tunisianoo_, oui même celles là elles sont gérées par la carte graphique
<nizarus> là où il y a un affichage (même du texte) la CG intervient
<nizarus> n'est ce pas sarhan ?
<sarhan> nizarus, de koi? be5el bech na9ra
<sarhan> yesser ktiba
<nizarus> :p
<sarhan> nizarus, wi je crois
<sarhan> je suis pas sur
<sarhan> e5i les  serveurs ont besoin d'une carte graphique?
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> rja3tou r9adtou?
<tunisianoo_> nizarus, le pilote 185 n'est autre que la version 260.19.06
<nizarus> tunisianoo_, la version d'avant alors :p
<sarhan> tunisianoo_, fok a3lik men ubuntu
<nizarus> la 180 qui est la 185
<darkwise> c'est un peu çà oui nizarus
<sarhan> barra jareb windows !
 * darkwise vous dis bonsoir
<nizarus> sarhan, 2ème -1
<sarhan> bonsoir darkwise
<sarhan> nizarus, liouma nhari
<darkwise> en fait, tunisianoo_ vu que ubuntu utilise les images au démarrage (uspalsh)
<nizarus> sarhan, si tu connecte un écran directement sur ton serveur il aura besoin d'une CG ;)
<darkwise> il active les driver de la carte graphique
<darkwise> d'où le freeze ...
<sarhan> nizarus ah wi effectivement :)
<darkwise> ya 4asra 3al les cartes simples .... et la vrai console ...
<farouk> hello
<darkwise> mais l'avantage c'est qu'on peut mettre une image comme arrière plan dans le grub
<darkwise> et meêm vori des pdf et des image sur la console (en dur sans serveur X)
<tunisianoo_> darkwise, je parle pas de freez momentané mais d'un crash
<sarhan> farouk, bonsoir
<darkwise> oui, oui si c'est le driver de la carte graphique, la seule chose que tu peux faire c'est le changer
<darkwise> sois une version antérieur -> donc un kernel antérieur
<farouk> alors chems, sarhan, nizar etes la tous!
<darkwise> soit un autre (genre le ddriver libre)
<darkwise> salem farouk
<farouk> dark oui salut
<farouk> cool
<farouk> alors qui parmi vous tous ici est étudiant/lycéen ?
<sarhan> ena ?
<farouk> et chkoun e5er
<farouk> ?
<sarhan> Darkus,
<sarhan> étudiant au sénégal :D
<farouk> il est ou?
<sarhan> en afrique de l'ouest :P
<sarhan> 9rit fih ?
<darkwise> farouk désolé, je peux pas aider ... mais je sais que le club CLLFST de la FAc des science de Tunis est très très actif
<sarhan> bon je vous lesse
<darkwise> ++ sarhan
<sarhan> bonne soirée tout le monde
<sarhan> darkwise, esmek moch ghrib a3leya
<farouk> darkwise warum?
<nizarus> farouk, pourquoi tu cherche des étudiants/lycéens
<darkwise> nizarus: je pense que c'est en rapport avec son intervention sur la ML.
<farouk> bingo
<nizarus> les petit groupes dans les fac et lycées
<tunisianoo_> nizarus, la ubuntu-tn fait quoi au delà de la promo d'ubuntu
<nizarus> tunisianoo_, la promo de ubuntu et des LL :)
<nizarus> farouk, tu ne connais que zied comme fondateur ?
<farouk> en face oui
<farouk> ma9abelt ken zied mi les fondateur lkol
<nizarus> ah ok, en real life :)
<nizarus> sinon ici il y a darkwise qui aussi un des fondateurs
<darkwise> KanGouLya: bonsoir
<darkwise> j'ai une question à propos de eyOS
<darkwise> eyeOS
<TrackerDPP> présent
<TrackerDPP> KanGouLya dit présent
<TrackerDPP> on nous appel
<TrackerDPP> Darkwise alors ça roule ?
<nizarus> darkwise, TrackerDPP est un membre de la communauté eyeOS en Cote d'Ivoire
<TrackerDPP> je suis le Community Leader eyeOS Community Côte d'Ivoire
<TrackerDPP> ^^
<TrackerDPP> Darkwise que veux tu savoir ?
<darkwise> Ha c'est bien TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> merci '(^_^)
<darkwise> en fait, j'aimerai savoir si eyeOS est instalable sur un vieux matériel
<TrackerDPP> biensur
<TrackerDPP> il suffit que ton serveur web passe dessus et hop
<darkwise> et si il y a  des logiciels libres de bureautiques
<TrackerDPP> eyeOS is here
<TrackerDPP> il ya des logiciels de la suite bureautique
<darkwise> j'ai bidoué un peu KanGouLya
<darkwise> j'avoue que je suis agréblement surpris
<darkwise> mais j'ai vu pas mal de logiciels dans le dépot
<TrackerDPP> ben tu sais Darkwise eyeOS c'est très complet
<darkwise> et il y a des choses non libres il me somble. Çà ne me dérange pas.
<TrackerDPP> il y a même un task killer
<darkwise> mais c'est pourquoi je pose la question
<TrackerDPP> eyeOS est libre
<darkwise> qu'est ce qu'il y a comme logiciels bureautique libre
<TrackerDPP> et Open Source
<TrackerDPP> comme logiciel de bureautique
<KanGouLya> re
<darkwise> re KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> Moussa ?
<darkwise> non, pas moi
<darkwise> mio c'est Zied ABID
<TrackerDPP> oui KanGoulya
<TrackerDPP> je suis là
<KanGouLya> ah ok :p
<TrackerDPP> ok
<KanGouLya> donc qu ess ce que vous voulez savoir ?
<TrackerDPP> Darkwise
<TrackerDPP> je disais
<KanGouLya> lle lis l histo mais ici C ubuntu-tn
<KanGouLya> je ne voudrai pas embeter les ubunturos ;)
<TrackerDPP> il y a un chiffrier numerique (spreadsheet), un logiciel de taitement de texte(word Processor), un logiciel pour les presentations (eyeSHow)
<KanGouLya> toujours sur freenode il y a #eyeos ;)
<nizarus> KanGouLya, tant qu'on parle du libre c'est la bonne place ;)
<KanGouLya> ok
<TrackerDPP> alors Darkwise d'autres questions ?
<darkwise> KanGouLya: d'accord je poserai plus de question sur #eyeos
<darkwise> merci à TrackerDPP et KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> la version eyeos sur nos serveurs est differente de celle de http://eyeos.info
<TrackerDPP> de rien
<KanGouLya> non pas de soucis selon nizarus ;)
<darkwise> d'accord
<KanGouLya> sur eyeos.info il y a la version stable par default sans aucun addon
<KanGouLya> tel que vous la trouver en l installant vous meme à nu
<KanGouLya> après il y a des apps que vous pouvez trouver sur
<KanGouLya> http://eyeos-apps.org/
<darkwise> d'accord
<KanGouLya> vous pouvez aussi ajouter des repos
<KanGouLya> http://wiki.eyeos.org/Repository
<KanGouLya> et là justement on a aussi les notres sur nos serveurs dédié
<KanGouLya> puis il y a des eyeos sur certains vps dédié à des intranets ou entreprises
<KanGouLya> mais le eyeos.info est la version par default
<KanGouLya> celle sur http://kangoulya.org C une demo avec pas mal d app qui ne sont pour beaucoup plus maintenues :(
<Darkus> re
<Darkus> hakom barcha
<TrackerDPP> alors Darkwise ça va mieux eyeOS ?
<Darkus> oO
<TrackerDPP> re Darkus
<KanGouLya> bon si y a rien d autre je retourne à mes clients et me prendre la tete sur mes consoles ssh :p
<KanGouLya> d autre questions ?
<TrackerDPP> lol
<TrackerDPP> ssh ssh ssh hhh ssh ssh ssh hhh
<TrackerDPP> lol
<nizarus> heuuu, c'est quoi une console :p
<TrackerDPP> ce joli terminal qu'il ya sous ubuntu
<nizarus> on ne te dérange pas plus KanGouLya
<TrackerDPP> il disait ça pour rire
<TrackerDPP> ;)
<nizarus> nous avons TrackerDPP dans le cas où :)
<KanGouLya> non vous me derangez pas
<KanGouLya> C toujours un plaisir :)
<TrackerDPP> yep une équipe de Community Leader
<TrackerDPP> ça paye toujours
<TrackerDPP> lol
<nizarus> Darkus, touche du bois :p
<KanGouLya> yep
<TrackerDPP> yup
<KanGouLya> Merci Moussa & Nizar
<KanGouLya> ++
<TrackerDPP> @+
<TrackerDPP> KanGoulya
<TrackerDPP> quelqu'un sais comment créer un nouveau salon dans FreeNode ?
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, je suis pas un spécialiste de l'IRC
<darkwise> TrackerDPP: oui merci pour tous ces infos toti et KanGouLya
<TrackerDPP> toti est où ?
<nizarus> mais pour créer un salon il suffit de choisir un nom et de le rejoindre
<nizarus> ensuite pour l'enregister et le garder il faut voir avec le staff de freenode
<TrackerDPP> aussi simple que ça ?
<TrackerDPP> lol
<TrackerDPP> cool ça marche
<TrackerDPP> merci
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, look at #freenode
<TrackerDPP> mais lorsque je me deconnecte qu'est ce qui ce passe ?
<TrackerDPP> le salon est automatiquement detruit ?
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, c'est pour ça qu'il faut enregister le salon
<darkwise> TrackerDPP:
<TrackerDPP> ok comment on enregistre Niz ?
<nizarus> et pour ça regarde le staff sur le salon #freenode
<darkwise> un salon non enregistré appartient à celui qui l'enreistre le premier
<darkwise> TrackerDPP: /chanserv register <#channel> <mot de passe> >DESCRITPION>
<TrackerDPP> ah je vois
<TrackerDPP> cool merci
<TrackerDPP> beaucoup
<darkwise> de rien
<darkwise> stp il faut vérifier
<darkwise> normalement une petite recherche sur seeks.fr (open source)
<TrackerDPP> ok je test
<darkwise> avec les mot clé
<darkwise> freenode register channel
<darkwise> çà va te donner une très bonne doc
<darkwise> ha autrec hsoe
<darkwise> chose
<TrackerDPP> yep
<darkwise> il faut que ton nick
<darkwise> soit enregistré
<TrackerDPP> ok
<darkwise> (tu te conneccte avec ton mot de passe)
<TrackerDPP> alors c'est quoi la commande finale?
<ANIS> slt @ *
<TrackerDPP> moi je me connect sans !
<TrackerDPP> Salut ANIS
<darkwise> tu veux dire que TrackerDPP n'est pas enregistré    ?
<darkwise> tu ne tappe pas un mot de passe ?
<TrackerDPP> non
<darkwise> ok
<TrackerDPP> j'ai un serie de login
<TrackerDPP> que le serveur test
<TrackerDPP> pour me logger
<darkwise> alors commence par chercher les mots clé : freenode registrer nick
<darkwise> mais je croi que c'est :
<TrackerDPP> ok
<TrackerDPP> je cherche
<darkwise>  /nickserv register <mail> <password>
<TrackerDPP> ok je vais enregistrer mon nick maintenant
<TrackerDPP> avec mon vrais mot de passe pour mon mail en question ?
<TrackerDPP> pour tous j'ai trouvé ça  : http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<darkwise> non TrackerDPP
<darkwise> un mot de passe pour le nick sur freenode
<darkwise> bien ;)
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<TrackerDPP> je test
<TrackerDPP> maintenant
<TrackerDPP> pour enregistrer ils disent
<TrackerDPP> mon nick est enregistrer maintenant
<farouk> salut à tous
<TrackerDPP> je me reconnect voir
<TrackerDPP> salut Farouk
<nizarus> farouk, le groupe facebook ubuntu-tn existe déjà
<TrackerDPP> re tout le monde ça marche
<farouk> non
<abdelmonam> assalamo alaykom
<farouk> je parle d'un groupe li fih les rreprésentants , les quelques uns li bech n3amlou 3la b3adhna, on sera chwayya mech barcha
<abdelmonam> eid mubarak tt le monde
<farouk> max 10 ou 12
<nizarus> salam abdelmonam
<Darkus> merci abdelmonam
<Darkus> à toi de mm
<nizarus> KanGouLya, je te présente abdelmonam un des anciens de ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> et un développeur dans le projet sabily
<farouk> abdel moumen ou tu t passé apres ubutu tn
<Darkus> abdelmonam kouka?
<abdelmonam> je suis encore avec ubuntu-tn :)
<abdelmonam> yep
<Darkus> ;à
<Darkus> ;)
<abdelmonam> nizarus veux dire par ancien == parmis les premiers membres
<nizarus> +1 abdelmonam
<nizarus> farouk, scout un jours, scout pour toujours
<nizarus> et ça s'applique aussi pour u-tn
<nizarus> :)
<farouk> abdelmoumen est celui qui ma invité pour traduire gnome ;)
<farouk> je suis entrain de faire un groupe de jeunes, deja on est 6 (3sousse 3 tunis)
<farouk> 2 event en mois de janvier
<abdelmonam> عبد المنعم
<abdelmonam> ;)
<farouk> jaime njib des représentant des clubs INSAT ESPRIT et IFST
<abdelmonam> KanGouLya n'est pas là?
<TrackerDPP> j'ai eu chaud
<TrackerDPP> ouf
<nizarus> ça va TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> ça va Nizarus
<TrackerDPP> merci
<TrackerDPP> j'ai enregistré mon nick
<TrackerDPP> maintenant
<farouk> 3abd mon3em dsl
<farouk> c la deuxieme fois noghlot fi esmek je croi, parce que je li en francais toujours, je mexcuse encore
<farouk> sinon les anciens, est ce qu'on peut avoir des idées de motivations?
<TrackerDPP> Farouk qu'est ce t'as ?
<abdelmonam> farouk pas de pb ^^
<TrackerDPP> ^^
<farouk> un plan pour reconstruire la base ubuntuéros en Tunisie
<nizarus> farouk, pour tapper les pseudos sans fautes commence par tapper les première lettres ensuite tape sur la touche TAB ;)
<farouk> nizarus
<farouk> abdelmonam
<TrackerDPP> lol
<farouk> oui jaime ce truc nizarus
<nizarus> bravo farouk
<farouk> TrackerDPP:
<farouk> japprends voilà :)
<farouk> de plus jai ma chaine irc et je connecte souvent avec mes amis la bas mais jai jamai pensé à chercher c racourci
<TrackerDPP> lol
<nizarus> farouk, la motivation vient en travaillant
<abdelmonam> farouk où on s'est vue avant pour que je t'ai invité à traduire gnome? désolé car j'oubli beaucoup et je veux coller les visages au noms à travers ma question ^^'
<TrackerDPP> yep
<nizarus> et comme j'ai dis dans un précédent mail
<nizarus> pour travailler on n'a pas besoin de l'accord de personne
<nizarus> il suffit juste de passer l'info
<farouk> non ta pposté un thread et jai comencé à traduir
<farouk> nizar, en travaillant oui, mais en trouvant ceux qui vont les pousser à travailler
<abdelmonam> ah ok
<abdelmonam> c bien d'entendre ça :)
<nizarus> farouk, je suis pas d'accord sur le fait d'avoir quelqun pour nous pousser à travailler
<nizarus> ce qui doit nous pousser c'est la croyance à une idée
<TrackerDPP> bon les gars j'ai boulot demain j'vais au lit
<nizarus> moi je travaille dans cette communauté car je crois aux valeurs du LL et de ubuntu
<TrackerDPP> bonsoir tout le monde
<nizarus> et personne ne me pousse pour le faire
<TrackerDPP> Nizarus on se parle demain
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, il est déjà minuit t'as raison
<nizarus> bn TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> allez salut tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> bonne nuit à tous
<darkwise> bonnt nuit TrackerDPP
<farouk> quelqu'un pour organiser le travail, qui assure la motivation directe avec son entourage
<TrackerDPP> bye Dark
<nizarus> farouk, quand tu parle de l'organisation je suis d'accord, il vaut mieux être organisé
<nizarus> et c'est pas obligatoire qu'il y a une personne pour organiser
<farouk> voila le  principe, un sous groupe qui assure la continuité avec les activité de sousse, tunis ...
<nizarus> on peut avoir un groupe pour organiser
<nizarus> comme c'était le cas du groupe MC dans notre communauté u-tn
<farouk> MC ?
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ComiteDirection
<nizarus> bon je vous laisse
<nizarus> bonne nuit à tous
<darkwise> bonne soirée les amis.
<KanGouLya> re
<KanGouLya> y a + personne ?
<ANIS> je suis ici :D
<ANIS> salut KanGouLya :D
<farouk> salut
<ANIS> :)
<abdelmonam> salem tt le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-18
<ANIS> BN @ *
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> bjr bemawi ChemsOnline CRACK05 Darkus darkwise TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Salut Goldenscorp !
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va ?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<Goldenscorp> et toi ?
<TrackerDPP> ça va merci
<ChemsOnline> Bonjour :)
<ChemsOnline> Vos remarques et suggestions svp http://wiki.kangoulya.org/formulaire_concours.pdf
<TrackerDPP> KanGoulya est devenu un camelon lol
<ChemsOnline> :D
<ChemsOnline> Moi C Chems ;)
<TrackerDPP> ;)
<ChemsOnline> KanGouLya C pas moi C nous :p
<TrackerDPP> lol
<ChemsOnline> C vous
<TrackerDPP> la tu m'as bien eu !
<TrackerDPP> lol
<ChemsOnline> mais moi C Chems et non KanGouLya ;)
<TrackerDPP> Chems t'es pas dans le salon eyeOS ?
<ChemsOnline> jee peu pas etre partotu tout le temps
<ChemsOnline> j arrive ;)
<TrackerDPP> ok
<sahli> bonjour
<sahli> w 3idkom mabrouk
<sahli> w snin dayma :)
<sahli> ^ ^
<TrackerDPP> Salut sahli
<MaWaLe> salut sahli  et 3idek mabrouk
<sahli> :)
<ANIS> Bonjour @ *
<TrackerDPP> Salut ANIS
<ANIS> TrackerDPP mon ami, tu vas bien :D :D
<ANIS> ?
<TrackerDPP> j'vais bien et toi ?
<ANIS> bien merci.. si je me trompe pas t'es du côte d'ivoire, n'est ce pas?
<MaWaLe> bonjour ANIS
<TrackerDPP> oui je suis en Côte d'Ivoire
<ANIS> Bonjour MaWaLe :D
<ANIS> TrackerDPP: t'as entendu parler de la lancement de la communauté de eyeOS??
<TrackerDPP> ben ANIS  c'est moi le Community Leader eyeOS Côte d'Ivoire!
<TrackerDPP> lol
<TrackerDPP> mon vrais non c'est BAKAYOKO Moussa
<ANIS> lol.. enchanté Moussa
<ANIS> :D
<TrackerDPP> ;)
<TrackerDPP> qu'est ce tu voulais savoir sur eyeOS Côte d'Ivoire ?
<ANIS> alors si j'aurai besoin du support je m'adresserai vers toi..lol
<TrackerDPP> moué
<ANIS> La vie est vraiment bizarre, hier soir j'ai parlé avec un ami qui cherche un PFE, alors j'ai lui proposé de créer un web OS à l'aide de eyeOS et lorsque j'ai rentré j'ai trouvé l'information de la communauté...
<TrackerDPP> ANIS, cool
<ANIS> s'il sera besoin du support je le donne l'adresse de la communauté ivoirienne :D...
<TrackerDPP> oui oui
<TrackerDPP> sans problème
<ANIS> Thx :D
<TrackerDPP> voici le lien d'information Côte d'Ivoire !
<TrackerDPP> http://wiki.eyeos.org/EyeOS_Community_C%C3%B4te_Ivoire
<TrackerDPP> on a même notre propre logo !
<ANIS> le logo est jolie
<TrackerDPP> merci
<TrackerDPP> ANIS, tu as tout les contacts sur cette page
<ANIS> d'accord merci bien moussa :)
<TrackerDPP> de rien ;)
<ANIS> MaWaLe: chbik tallit w gatta3it?? lol
<MaWaLe> re
<MaWaLe> ANIS: boulot impose :(
<MaWaLe> surtout que c'est la reprise après l'Aid
<TrackerDPP> MaWaLe, qu'est t'as ?
<MaWaLe> TrackerDPP: rien !!!!
<ANIS> rabi y3inik 5ouya
<TrackerDPP> lol
<TrackerDPP> re tout le monde
<darkwise> bonjour à tous
<TrackerDPP> Salut darkwise
<darkwise> salut TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va ?
<darkwise> bien TrackerDPP, merci
<darkwise> j'ai découvert un micro bug dans aptitude
<darkwise> j'essaye de fabriquer un petit patch etl'envoyé à la communauté.;
<TrackerDPP> cool
<TrackerDPP> merci d'avance
<darkwise> je t'enpris, c'est presque rien ...
<TrackerDPP> ^^
<Neo31> salut a tous :)
<darkwise> salut Neo31
<Neo31> merci darkwise :)
<darkwise> remerciez moi après avori terminer :p
<Neo31> inchalah :)
<darkwise> mais comme j'ai dis , ce n'est vraiment rien
<TrackerDPP> c'est beaucoup pour la communauté des le partage tu sais ?
<TrackerDPP> ;)
<darkwise> :)
<TrackerDPP> :)
<Neo31> they say ubuntu doesn't contribute back to the FOSS community! who can clarify what this vision is about exactly ?
<Neo31> doesn't contribute back to the main stream community, i think that's how it has been said
<darkwise> Neo31: tu veux savori quoi exectement ?
<Neo31> how can that be true ?
<darkwise> et bien, tout d'abort, ici par ubuntu, on désigne Canonical et non pas les ubunteros.
<Neo31> certainly Ubuntu does contribute, but may be they are talking about some specific thing
<Neo31> may be they are working on gnome but not contributing back to gnome project !!
<darkwise> d'accord
<Neo31> oui oui
<darkwise> à ton avis comment uubntu contribu ?
<Neo31> canonical
<Neo31> attracting new users ?
<Neo31> i don't know
<Neo31> um!
<Neo31> you can tell me
<darkwise> non, c'est à toi de ma dire.
<darkwise> dis moi comment Canonical contribue au logiciel libre ?
<Neo31> what makes ubuntu special is it's ease of use right !
<Neo31> making it available for the average users?
<darkwise> tous les utilisateurs de ubuntu ont la conviction que c'est vrai. moi j'étais le premier. surtout avec les centaines d'ingénieurs qui travail chez Canonical.
<darkwise> Neo31: oui c'est exact.
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> ubuntu users are convinced of what ?
<sabri_icone> bonsoir a Tous
<Neo31> hi sabri_icone , how is progress on the conferences ?
<sabri_icone> nothing i prepare Presentation that's all
<darkwise> désolé Neo31, la phrase était en retard.
<Neo31> ok darkwise
<sabri_icone> i dont knw wht matter whith members, so, at all i think we have a physical meeting saturday at 14h in El Kram
<darkwise> les ubunteros sont convincu que Canonical contribu beacoup à la FOSS
<darkwise> voilà c'est ce que j'ai voulu dire.
<Neo31> ok
<darkwise> bonsoir sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> bonsoir frèro
<Neo31> i can't come sabri_icone I live in Sousse plus I have important courses this saturday
<sabri_icone> de toute manière le SIB n'est pas qqchose de difficile , a moin d'avoir des questions louche ou j'ai pasd deponse :p
<sabri_icone> mais en tout cas, je suis pret a faire la présentation , l'install néanmoins parler de qques log free tel que eclipse *
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Darkus> salem nizarus
<darkwise> salem nizarus
<Neo31> any examples of some contribution made by canonical and that is used on other OSs ?
<Darkus> salem allz
<Neo31> hi there Darkus
<sabri_icone> ça reste juste en dépendance de mes compétence de convaincre si je dois faire qqchose
<Neo31> how is life there Darkus ?
<darkwise> Neo31: justement, c'est la question avec Zéro réponse :D
<sabri_icone> d'important pr ubuntu
<Darkus> not good @ all
<Darkus> :'(
<sabri_icone> dont cry
<sabri_icone> :p
<darkwise> non, pas other OS's even Other softwares :)
<nizarus> sabri_icone, pour les questions difficile il faut renvoyer les personnes vers la doc ou irc ou le forum
<Neo31> how is that darkwise ?
<darkwise> Neo31: je pense que j'ai assez dis sur le thread non ?
<darkwise> en fait
<Neo31> yep
<darkwise> Canonical travail comme suis :
<sabri_icone> oui, merci nizarus
<sabri_icone> :D
<darkwise> imaginons Neo31 que tu as est un dev d'un logiciel open source
<Neo31> ok
<sabri_icone> chemess c'est débrouillé pr préparer 6 chaiuse et deux tables$
<darkwise> et que tu as une communté. (petite ou grande)
<Neo31> inchalah
<darkwise> pourquoi pas ;)
<sabri_icone> il y aura une seule affiche pr le SFD qui contiendra tout les logos ensemble
<darkwise> Canonical, va copier les sources, et les modifie et les améliore à çà façon et à ca vision. Je trouve çà génial, puisque tous les ubunturos profitent de çà.
<darkwise> et d'ailleur c'est l'objectif de logiciels libres.
<darkwise> çà c'est pas un problème.
<Neo31> i agree
<darkwise> bon toi de ton coté le dev, t'as des TODO, une Roead map pour l'avenir, etc ...
<darkwise> tu dis, cool on va travailler ensemble avec Canonical
<Neo31> sure
<darkwise> puisque qu'on a les même objectif.
<darkwise> le problème est que Canonical te dis, et bien moi, j'ai une vision donnée, si tu veux rejoint moi dans ce que je fais.
<Neo31> i get it
<sabri_icone> :p
<darkwise> autre problème
<darkwise> si par mal chance tu tombe sur un dev canonical qui n'as pas le sens du partage
<darkwise> il ne va pas trop se casser la tête pour te renvoyer les bugs qu'il ont corrigé
<darkwise> et tu te trouve des fois avec le sentiment du "non reconnaissance"
<darkwise> car techniquement, tu peux toujours t'inscrire à la mailing list des bug
<sabri_icone> :D
<darkwise> te ton logiciel à toi
<darkwise> sur la plateforme launchpad
<darkwise> et çà, çà fais hurler les dev des différents logiciels
<darkwise> dont en premier Gnome :D
<nizarus> darkwise, ce problème de remonter les bug en upstream a été longuement discuter lors du dernier UDS
<darkwise> oui, nizarus, heureusement qu'il y a des ubuntueros qui essaye de faire les choses comme ils se doient
<Neo31> it's me who wanted to know abt that nizarus
<Neo31> :) how are u doing nizarus :)
<darkwise> mais c'est jsute, qu'il faut que nous les utilisateurs éveillés font pression sur Canonical
<darkwise> pour qu'elle ne baffoue pas les upstreams
<darkwise> nizarus: un autre bon signe, c'est que dans UDS
<nizarus> Neo31, very busy
<Neo31> bon courage :)
<darkwise> il y a une session Ububntu-Debian qui s'effectue maintenant
<TrackerDPP> re tout le monde !
<darkwise> s/maintenant/d'ores et avant
<TrackerDPP> lol
<TrackerDPP> c'est quoi ça encore ?
<Neo31> bien :)
<Neo31> welcome back TrackerDPP :)
<TrackerDPP> Salut Neo31 !
<darkwise> J'espère Neo31 que tu as compris, car je ne veux plus caronter ce genre d'histoire ...
<darkwise> il se peut que d'autre personne le comprenne d'une autre manière et c'est pas bien pour notre communauté ...
<Neo31> we c bon darkwise :) merci bcp pr le temps que t'as pris a expliquer
<darkwise> je t'ne pris Neo31.
<darkwise> sinon, les amis si vous avez le leader de Debian devant vous?
<darkwise> quels sont les questions que vous aimez lui poser ?
<TrackerDPP> de quoi parlez vous les gars ?
<darkwise> je pense que je vais le voir dans pas mal de temps.
<Neo31> euh..!
<darkwise> s/pas mal de temps/peu de temps
 * Neo31 mizel ganouchou, ne pense pas avoir le niveau pour demander qq chose a un leader d'une telle grande distro
<darkwise> justement, Neo31 c'est gas génial et qui peux répondre à toute question, les basique en premier.
<darkwise> c'est son devoir comme leader :p
<Neo31> pour commencer il faut apprendre encore plus sur debian
<TrackerDPP> ben tout le monde peut
<TrackerDPP> ;)
<TrackerDPP> posez juste vos questions
<Neo31> (je connais pas les details du projet debian)
<TrackerDPP> ils sont là partout les leader !
<darkwise> :D
<sabri_icone> mais débian c'est pas une ditribution linux qui tourne sur kernet exat comme ubuntu?
<darkwise> Neo31: tiens çà me donne une idée sur une première question.
<darkwise> je reviens les amis.
<sabri_icone> :D
<Neo31> ok
<sabri_icone> alors
<Neo31> dsl mechi nkamal na9ra
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> see ya
<sabri_icone> see you
<sabri_icone> good luck
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> salut TrackerDPP
<nizarus> je m'excuse je suis en mode multi-tâches
<TrackerDPP> re nizarus !
<TrackerDPP> lol
<Neo31> ^^ il te faut un multicore nizarus :)
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, et oui du multi-tâches sur un CPU mono-cœur c'est délicat
<nizarus> Neo31, je suis de la veille génération :(
<TrackerDPP> lol
<Neo31> ^^ lebes nizarus , el generation el s7i7a ;)
<nizarus> Neo31, tu sera présent au sib le 23 ?
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> salut nizarus Neo31
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Neo31> inchalah ken katab rabi, g qq problemes ama probablement bach nemchi nizarus
<Neo31> slt Goldenscorp
<nizarus> très bonne nouvelles Neo31
<nizarus> au moins sabri ne sera pas seul
<sarhan> ah bonsoir tout le monde :)
<Goldenscorp> bsr sarhan
<sarhan> 3idkom mabrouk pour ceux qui n'etaient pas la hier soir
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> nizarus, j'ai vu sur la page wiki du l'event sib qu'il y a seulement sabri qui participe
<sarhan> pk personne ne vient? :(
<TrackerDPP> où ?
<Neo31> sarhan ma 3jibtikch eni ?
<Neo31> haw bach nbattal
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> Neo31, ah rit elbera7
<sarhan> stana enzid enthabet
<nizarus> sarhan, regarde là de nouveau
<sarhan> Cool :D
<Neo31> ^^
<sarhan> on se voit la bas? :)
<Neo31> inchalah
<Neo31> tu va venir le mardi ?
<sarhan> wi
<sarhan> mais à 11heure !
<sarhan> nkamel na9ra à 10heure
<Neo31> normal
<nizarus> et le jeudi sarhan ?
<sarhan> nizarus, jeudi ya quoi?
<Neo31> nizarus ubuntu-tn c'est mardi samedi non ?
<sarhan> wi c seulement mardi
<sarhan> et samedi c tout les clubs
<TrackerDPP> nizarus si j'avais un billet je viendrai volontier
<TrackerDPP> à ubuntu-tn
<TrackerDPP> Samedi
<sarhan> samedi matin ya isimux et apré midi tout les clubs
<TrackerDPP> re
<sarhan> re TrackerDPP
<nizarus> sarhan, jeudi il y aura moi
<sarhan> wi mais jeudi il n'y aura pasw ubuntu-tn :(
<nizarus> http://gnu-vautes.eg2.fr/un-petit-patch-impressionnant-du-kernel-qui-fait-le-buzz/
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> Salur MaWaLe
<wissem> bonsoir
<MaWaLe> bonsoir wissem
<MaWaLe> bonsoir Neo31
<Neo31> bsr
<denis13> bonsoir le monde
<Neo31> bsr
<MaWaLe> bonsoir denis13
<denis13> bonsoir neo bonsoir mawale
<denis13> vous aller bien
<MaWaLe> finee thx :)
<MaWaLe> still have a problem with the 'e' on my keybord :(
<Neo31> ?
<sarhan> re
<sarhan> bonsoir MaWaLe et 3idek mabrouk
<sarhan> bonsoir aussi Ahmed_Drira et 3idek mabrouk
<Neo31> 3idkom mabrouk MaWaLe Darkus Ahmed_Drira denis13 , dsl manich fi mo5i nsit ma 3ayadtich 3likom
<MaWaLe> 3alina wa3lik sarhan
<sarhan> je voudrais  faire un t-shirt linux ! vous savez pas combien l'impression coute et ou je peux la faire?
<Neo31> je pense que c 15dt ou 10dt a sousse
<Neo31> plus tu doit acheter ton t-shirt
<Neo31> c just le cout de l'impression, et tu doit ramener le t-shirt
<sarhan> wel qualité behya?
<Neo31> je c pa, c un ami qui m'as dit a sousse
<Neo31> mais normalement sa va
<sarhan> look my mp
<darkwise> maintenant
<darkwise> sur #debian-women sur irc.debian.org
<darkwise> how to paquage a .deb
<sarhan> nice
<sarhan> ce qu'il me fallait
<sarhan> ca marche pas
<sarhan> t'es sur du nom?
<Neo31> c pas sur freenode sarhan
<sarhan> ah wé
<sarhan> irc.debian :/
<sarhan> darkwise, c liw qui presente?
<darkwise> oui sarhan
 * Neo31 ghatiss ya9ra walla taw yji ya3mal dharbet deb packaging
<darkwise> avant que tu viezns
<darkwise> viens
<darkwise> il ont dis qu'on doit installer
<darkwise> sudo aptitude install build-essential devscripts debhelper
<darkwise> fait vite ;)
<darkwise> on pose les questions sur
<darkwise> #dw-question
<Neo31> famma log du chat darkwise ?
<Neo31> ken ta3mal mzia poste nous un log sur ubuntu-tn kan ca sera terminer :)
<sarhan> c je comprend bien
<sarhan> c un channel pour les developeuses debian?
<sarhan> ya crack3r chouf chouf existe il un channel #ubuntu-women yesla7lek :D
<crack3r> oui ca existe sarhan, amma kollou dhkoura kifi :)
<sarhan> ah wena fra7tlek
<sarhan> barra lel wiki ubuntu éditi el index
<sarhan> ou ekteb
<sarhan> a tunisian ubuntu fanboy search for blond ubuntu fangirl
<crack3r> lol, za3ma ca existe des blondes qui utilisent ubuntu?
<Neo31> sinon tu pe utiliser: find / -name '*girl*'
<sarhan> crack3r, ba wi ubuntu est tellement simple que meme les blondes l'utilisent (ahayka publicité)
<Neo31> haya see ya
<sarhan> a+ Neo31
<crack3r> a+ Neo31
<sarhan> see ya me too
<sarhan> crack3r, t'as vu mon tweet
<sarhan> a propos du startup week ed
<crack3r> yup
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr all the chan  عيدكم مبارك وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بالف خير
<crack3r> mais je vais pas participer
<Darkus> ++
<sarhan> crack3r, on fait un groupe travail ensemble?
<sarhan> bonne je deco
<crack3r> علينا و عليك Ahmed_Drira
<dhiaeddine> slm tlm
<dhiaeddine> aidkom mabrouk tous
<Neo31> 3idik mabrouk dhiaeddine
<TROXAN> 3lina wa3likom
<TROXAN> :D
<dhiaeddine> çava Neo31
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> et toi ?
<dhiaeddine> slt TROXAN
<dhiaeddine> pkoi Neo31 ? :(
<Neo31>  /whois TROXAN ?
<dhiaeddine> 7amdoulillah labess
<Neo31> barcha 9raya dhiaeddine
<TROXAN> it's me
<TROXAN> Darkus
<Neo31> ah ok
<dhiaeddine> donkow
<TROXAN> @ dakar
<TROXAN> :p
<TROXAN> wallit sangoul
<TROXAN> hhh
<dhiaeddine> lool
<Neo31> ^^
<dhiaeddine> TROXAN: tounsi fi dakar
<TROXAN> :p
<dhiaeddine> ech gherbek?
<dhiaeddine> :)
<TROXAN> on est dans les 200-300
<TROXAN> à dakar
<dhiaeddine> étudiants?
<TROXAN> oui
<TROXAN> j'étais à l'insat
<TROXAN> informatique
<dhiaeddine> ah ok ça va les études et l'ambiance
<dhiaeddine> et tu continu labà?
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: t'as des DS qui approchent?
<Darkus> jit lénna medecine
<Darkus> w bdit nendem ken 93adt 5ir
<dhiaeddine> réorientation mela?
<Darkus> 5ater bled out
<Darkus> lélé coopération tuniso-senegalaise
<Darkus> ba3thouni boursier
<Neo31> 3andi DS demain dhiaeddine , une nouvelle matiere en mode cours accelere (12h dans 2 jours puis n3adiw 3liha DS :s avec 4 petit projets les 4 jrs qui suivent puis je passe le DS 7assilou, ghro9t :s ama inchalah na5lat :s
<Darkus> akahaw
<Darkus> trassali fi hal bled lemzamra
<Darkus> :'(
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: lool
<Darkus> wallah ndemt mech normal
<dhiaeddine> Darkus: mais si tu as choisi d'y aller c'est que tu penche vers la médecine, donc tiens bon
<dhiaeddine> pkoi tu lâchera  si vite
<Darkus> 5ater el ghorba 7arfa
<Darkus> :/
<Darkus> en + bled ma jet chay
<Darkus> et j'ai à peine 19ans
<dhiaeddine> oui t'as raison pour el ghorba c'est difficile
<TROXAN> 7atta el connexion 5orda
<TROXAN> >.<
<dhiaeddine> de toute façon t'es jeune et je pense que t'as encore la chance de pouvoir changer
<Neo31> TROXAN rabi m3ak
<Neo31> 9oul l'omik tid3ilik, a3az da3wa :)
<TROXAN> dhiaeddine éna j'aime l'informatique et la medecine 9ad 9ad
<TROXAN> mes parents nas7ouni bech nji
<TROXAN> :/
<TROXAN> 9olt ne5edh b 5aterhom
<TROXAN> 9alouli 3ans w yet3addew
<TROXAN> w nrawa7
<Neo31> w ki trawa7 tkamal medecine en tunisie TROXAN ?
<TROXAN> oui
<Neo31> 4eme ya3ni en tunisie ?
<TROXAN> yes
<Neo31> mouleha rabi mela
<Neo31> koul 3ala rassik 2.5 ans :p w y7illha rabbi apres
<TROXAN> lélé j'en peux plus mrawa7 decembre
<Neo31> a bon! lhadarja? ka3ba la el blad ?
<TROXAN> les coupures d'éléctricité
<TROXAN> w l'insécurité
<TROXAN> conditions mta3 9raya 5aibin
<TROXAN> ya pas de places dans l'amphi
<TROXAN> 7atta dans les escaliers ya pas
<TROXAN> trassali we9ef wala n7awes eb taburet pliant
<TROXAN> w 3icha ghalia mech normal
<TROXAN> kol chay le triple de chez nous
<TROXAN> allah ghaleb hedheka elli 7ab rabbi
<Neo31> behi kif trawa7 tal9a blassa fi fac medecine ici ?
<TROXAN> eyh
<Neo31> wala tu t'enfoue de la medecine
<Neo31> behi mela si t'es sur ch9a3ed ta3mal ghadi !
<Neo31> ama assure toi avant de prendre des decisions
<TROXAN> lé
<TROXAN> apres 3ans blasti testannéni
<TROXAN> mais mnt ça y est
<TROXAN> je suis engagé
<Neo31> ^^ mouch normal TROXAN , la premiere fois que t'as parler de ce sujet ni7sebik tfadlak, ma sada9t le7keya ken jom3a avant que tu part :s :p
<TROXAN> :s
<TROXAN> ya Neo31 je veux pas perdre l'année
<Neo31> ken blastik sur et certain madhmouna ici normal mizilt sghir :p ca sera annee blanche mouch redoublan normalement
<TROXAN> blasti fel insat madhmouna
<Neo31> ama ken el bource te suffit de te debrouiller la ba, et que tu pe continuer les 3 ans vasy
<Neo31> insat c pas medecine
<TROXAN> insat 5ir mel medecine
<Neo31> logik
<Neo31> en tt K zid 5ammam haw mizel 3andik char
<Neo31> sinon y a le concour de reorientation en mars je pense
<dhiaeddine> TROXAN: si tu dois prendre une décision prends mnt c mieux
<Neo31> je ss pas sur de la date mais ba3d rass el 3am
<dhiaeddine> si tu décide pour l'insat alors vas y
<dhiaeddine> et ne perds pas encore cette année
<Darkus> euuh ils ont déja passé les DS
<Darkus> et les exams approchent
<Neo31> ca sera une annee blanche anyway dhiaeddine non ?
<Darkus> je crois que je vais rester
<Darkus> malgré tt
<Neo31> sinon si tu pe passer les exam de cette semestre a l'insat je t'encourage de faire mnt Darkus
<Neo31> les DS c max 30% de la note
<Darkus> lélé c'est impossible 1mois de retard
<Neo31> et tu doit bosser bien pr les exams , avec la 2eme semestre base ta5lat
<Darkus> je pourrai pas me rattraper
<Neo31> tu pe faire
<Neo31> ama le probleme est que c fesable tod5ol ta9ra tawa ou pas
<Darkus> ty kahaw Neo31 je vais rester allah ghaleb
<Darkus> Neo31cha3malt enty??
<Neo31> enti 9array master
<Darkus> master ou cycle ingénieur en fin de conte???
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: oui c'est vrai l'inscription c'est pour l'année prochaine au plus tot
<Neo31> 7keyti mbalbza aussi, ama sa va
<Neo31> haya n5alikom
<Neo31> narja3 nakamal na9ra
<Neo31> dhiaeddine taw nchouf hakil 7keya w n9ollik mon avis :)
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: ok
<dhiaeddine> aya salam tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-19
<Neo31> hh, mm avec tt ces bots on ne pe pa faire une equipe de foot ubuntu-tn :p
<Neo31> haya bn
<denis13> salut les amis
<Darkus> denis13 bouroffala???
<MaWaLe> bonjour tout le monde
<denis13> salut troxan salut wissem
<wissem> salut
<TROXAN> salut denis13
<TROXAN> :))
<wissem> j'ai une question à vous poser :D
<wissem> le gars qui a fait le premier compliateur il l'a compilé avec quoi ?
<denis13> il l'a pas compilé
<denis13> en fait
<denis13> c'est un programme en hexa
<denis13> ou en binaire
<denis13> plutot
<denis13> pour realiser le premier programme en asm
<wissem> oui en langage machine
<wissem> il doit etre un géni :)
<denis13> lol
<wissem> salut crack3r
<TROXAN> yo CRACK05
<crack3r> salut wissem , *
<wissem> le gars qui a fait le premier compilateur il l'a compilé avec quoi ?
<wissem> repond crack3r
<wissem> :p
<crack3r> une minute, je vais lui demander
<crack3r> avec #termtek?
<crack3r> wissem, tfarej fel fdhaye7 http://www.tunivisions.net/index.php?f=fiche-article&elementId=10744
<wissem> no comment !
<wissem> mais le pire que c po leurs id à l'origine
<crack3r> lol oui
<farkao> bonjour
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> Salut sarhan
<sarhan> aujourd'hui je suis content
<sarhan> mon t-shirt linux est enfin pret :)
<TrackerDPP> cool
<TrackerDPP> tu m'enveras un
<sarhan> wé pk pas
<ChemsOnline> Bonjour @ * :)
<sarhan> donne moi ta taille :)
<sarhan> et l'image que tu veux
<sarhan> bonjour ChemsOnline c'est bien kangoulya?
<ChemsOnline> oui oui C moi :)
<ChemsOnline> kangoulya C nous & vous ;)
<ChemsOnline> Chems C juste moi :p
<TrackerDPP> re ChemsOnline
<sarhan> je me suis habitué a kangoulya :D
<ChemsOnline> j imagine
<TrackerDPP> sarhan, ma taille c'est xxl ou xl
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, et tu veux quoi comme image?
<TrackerDPP> peut importe
<TrackerDPP> ben t'as quoi comme image ?
<sarhan> ba donne moi une et je l'imprime
<sarhan> sinon la mienne
<ChemsOnline> sarhan faut que tu sache que TrackerDPP n est pas en Tunisie
<sarhan> c un tux qui frappe le papillon d'msn avec une tapette :D
<TrackerDPP> ha ça c'est pas faux
<sarhan> ChemsOnline, je suis au courant il est en cote d'ivoire
<TrackerDPP> mais ChemsOnline tu me dois des sticker non ?
<sarhan> mais les colis postaux ca arrive la bas non?
<ChemsOnline> si non moi je veu un tux à une fenetre aux couleurs de windaube qui croque une pomme
<sarhan> en fait je suis pas graphiste moi :P
<sarhan> j'ai trouvé l'image sur internet
<TrackerDPP> sarhan oui les colis postaux arrive ici
<sarhan> et j'ai ajouté en bas ~$ killall windows
<TrackerDPP> fedex c'est aussi une solution je pense
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, on verra bien :P
<ChemsOnline> on a pas fedex en tunisie
<TrackerDPP> ok
<ChemsOnline> mais y a rapid poste
<ChemsOnline> mais C hors de prix
<sarhan> rapid post c international?
<TrackerDPP> normalement oui
<sarhan> deja qu'une lettre recommendé coute 5 dinar :/
<TrackerDPP> lol
<ChemsOnline> le plus pratique C qu on passe les stickers et tee-chird à will quand il viendra en decembre
<sarhan> c ki will?
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<ChemsOnline> http://www.facebook.com/wilfried.nguessan
<sarhan> en décembre?
<TrackerDPP> c'est mieux je pense
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, un pull demi manche ou a manche longue?
<TrackerDPP> sarhan combien de t-shirt tu pourras donner ?
<sarhan> hmm c selon mes moyens
<TrackerDPP> cool
<sarhan> le max c 2 :/
<TrackerDPP> moi j'voudrais un beau pull
<sarhan> je me demande si la vente de t-shirt ca marcherai en tunisie
<TrackerDPP> manche long et un autre manche court
<ChemsOnline> sarhan tu imprime ? où ? et à combien ?
<sarhan> ChemsOnline, en centre ville
<ChemsOnline> pour récolter des fonds ça peut eter pas mal avec des peluches et tasses à café
<sarhan> format A3 à 10 dinars
<sarhan> et A4 à 5 dinar
<TrackerDPP> pas mal
<sarhan> wi on pourrait se cotiser
<sarhan> et faire tout ca
<sarhan> ChemsOnline, ah en fait vous allez participer au startup week end?
<ChemsOnline> si on pouvait vendre des teechirt tasses porte clé peluches tux avec des gnome kde etc... ça permettrai de recolter des fonds pour les assos et clubs
<sarhan> wi
<ChemsOnline> on participe a tout ce qu on peut
<sarhan> et on pourra se payer un meilleur stand au sib
<TrackerDPP> très bonne idée
<ChemsOnline> idealement tous ensembles contre les proprios ;)
<sarhan> se payer des voyages pour les event internationaux
<ChemsOnline> pour le moment C un stand gratos
<ChemsOnline> donc C pas mal
<sarhan> imprimer les affiches
<ChemsOnline> C peut etre pas le meilleur emplacement
<ChemsOnline> mais C tres bien
<sarhan> ChemsOnline, je parie qui il est au milieu de nul part le stand
<sarhan> peut etre pré des poubles
<sarhan> ou de la conduite d'aération
<ChemsOnline> non tkt on en fera le meilleur si on reste bien uni !
<TrackerDPP> au fait quel évenements il y a en decembre ?
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, vous venez en tunisie en décembre?
<TrackerDPP> ben moi je ne pense pas mais si je suis invité possible
<TrackerDPP> je serais très ravi d'être là !
<sarhan> bon je vous lesse je dois y aller
<sarhan> bonne fin de journé
<TrackerDPP> merci à toi pareil
<ChemsOnline> ça a déconnecté qu es ce que G raté ?
<TrackerDPP> ben rien
<TrackerDPP> sauf que sarhan me demandais si je venais en decembre
<TrackerDPP> j'ai donc repondu par si on m'invitais je venais
<ChemsOnline> à ma connaissance il n y a pas d event en particulier en decembre
<ChemsOnline> pas en tunisie en tout cas
<ChemsOnline> mais si non t as pas besoin d invit ;)
<TrackerDPP> ok
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Goldenscorp> salut ChemsOnline CRACK05 darkwise nizarus TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Salut Gold
<TrackerDPP> Salam nizarus
<nizarus> salut TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va ?
<nizarus> cool ça va :) et de ton coté ?
<TrackerDPP> tranquile merci
<ANIS> salam
<TrackerDPP> salam ANIS
<ANIS> TrackerDPP, comment vas! :D
<TrackerDPP> ça va merci et toi ?
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<ANIS> HMD, nizarus hello
<nizarus> ahla ANIS
<ANIS> Désolé je doit sortir imidiatement, @+
<TheNumber> Bonsoir
<TrackerDPP> Salut TheNumber
<nizarus> hello TheNumber
<nizarus> TheNumber, encore en Tunisie ?
<TheNumber> Salut nizarus, TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va ?
<TheNumber> Non, Nizar les cours on commencer ça fait 3 semaine
<TheNumber> donc du fait jey suis plus.
<nizarus> bon courage TheNumber
<TheNumber> Bien TrackerDPP Merci :) et vous ?
<TrackerDPP> tranquile ;)
<nizarus> TheNumber, alors comment ça ce fait que tu t'es rappelé de ce salon :p
<TheNumber> bon, je commence a être plus stable
<TheNumber> du fait je me rappele de mes vieilles bonne habitudes.
<nizarus> great TheNumber
<TheNumber> Comment va tu Mr nizarus ?
<nizarus> comme d'hab TheNumber
<nizarus> rien de spécial
<TheNumber> Pas de nouvelle ==> Bonne nouvelle !
<TheNumber> Great !
<nizarus> de plus en plus d'amis et même en dehors de la Tunisie ;)
<nizarus> par exemple TrackerDPP et un ami de la Côte d'Ivoire
<nizarus> ;)
<TrackerDPP> yep
<nizarus> TheNumber, TheNumber est un Tunisien qui continue ces études au Maroc
<TheNumber> Ah, TrackerDPP Bienvenue parmis nous
<amed> salut monde wé inchallah aid moubarak
<nizarus> salut amed
<TheNumber> amed :) Bonsoir
<TrackerDPP> Merci TheNumber
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, merci pour l'offre du domaine ;)
<TrackerDPP> Salut amed
<TheNumber> je me suis doutait un peux que t'es tunisien :)
<TheNumber> et voilà
<TrackerDPP> qui ça moi ?
<TheNumber> oui
<TheNumber> TrackerDPP:
<TrackerDPP> ^^
<nizarus> TheNumber, t'a analyser l'@ IP de TrackerDPP
<TheNumber> :)
<TrackerDPP> je suis Ivoirien
<TheNumber> nizarus: les bonnes vieilles habitude :p
<TrackerDPP> ;)
<TheNumber> l'année derniére un ivoirien de abidjan étudiait avec moi
<TheNumber> il est sympas et tres dynamique
<TrackerDPP> ça c'est le pays !
<sabri_icone> salem alikom
<TrackerDPP> moualehikoum salam
<ChemsOnline> coucou sabri ;)
<ChemsOnline> salem
<ChemsOnline> wa3leykom essalem :D
<nizarus> re
<TrackerDPP> re nizarus
<sarhan> rebonsoir tout le monde
<darkwise> bonsoir
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
<Ahmed_Drira> ping TheNumber
<TheNumber> Yo Ahmed_Drira
<TheNumber> çava vieux !
<Ahmed_Drira> wéhh
<TheNumber> lol
<Ahmed_Drira> j ai un eclipse  qui décone
<Ahmed_Drira> je veut  dévlopper une appli android :D
<Ahmed_Drira> je suis  entrain de préparer la platforme
<TheNumber> cool
<TheNumber> bon courage
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-20
<fellag> bonsoir
<Goldenscorp> bjr tlm
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<nizarus> ça va merci :)
<nizarus> et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<Goldenscorp> machi li SIB ?
<nizarus> inchallah oui
<Goldenscorp> bien
<nizarus> et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> mazilit +/-
<Goldenscorp> ani 3andi machya il tunis pour APIA avec mon comptable
<Goldenscorp> maisman3rfich w9tach
<Goldenscorp> :/
<nizarus> lundi bech na3mel 9a3da m3a wa7ed sa7bi pour discuter quand et comment y aller
<Goldenscorp> bien
<Goldenscorp> ydhouli neo machi zada li sib
<Goldenscorp> nizarus:  3andik pb fi ADSL :)
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> je suis pas chez moi
<nizarus> ;)
<Goldenscorp> ;)
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> nizarus: inti fi monastir
<Goldenscorp> ?
<nizarus> oui et non
<Goldenscorp> bahiya oui et non = +/-
<Goldenscorp> lol
<nizarus> tawwa infaselek marra okhra ;)
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> 3arfi
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Goldenscorp> re 30 min
<Goldenscorp> @+
<ANIS> bonjour
<Goldenscorp> re
<nizarus> re
<denis13> salut tout le monde
<denis13> salut nizarus
<Goldenscorp> re crack3r CRACK05  denis13  darkwise nizarus  ubuntulog
<denis13> c'est aujourd'hui le sib
<denis13> ?
<linuxor> non
<linuxor> le 23
<denis13> ah ok
<denis13> bonsoir
<denis13> j'ai un probleme
<denis13> quand j'installe avidemux
<denis13> j'ai pas tous les filtres
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-21
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<nizarus> il y a des couches tard dans ce salon :)
<TrackerDPP> Salut nizarus !
<TrackerDPP> comment tu vas ?
<nizarus> bien TrackerDPP merci
<nizarus> et toi ?
<TrackerDPP> tranquile merci
<TrackerDPP> je cherche un softphone qui peut utiliser le GPRS
<TrackerDPP> 3G
<nizarus> le mien est un samsung galaxy spica
<nizarus> il a ces fonctionnalités
<TrackerDPP> j'ai un Nokia E90
<TrackerDPP> et un HTC TyTN II
<TrackerDPP> Symbian et Windows Mobile
<nizarus> beuuuuuuuuuuuurk
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> j'ai un android moi
<TrackerDPP> lol
<TrackerDPP> bientôt je m'offre un Maemo
<TrackerDPP> et un Android
<nizarus> nokia a abondonné mameo non ?
<TrackerDPP> maemo est très prometeur pour nokia tu sais
<TrackerDPP> avec BackTrack
<TrackerDPP> il y a même un terminal
<nizarus> je crois que nokia s'interesse plus à meego
<nizarus> en collaboration avec intel et amd
<TrackerDPP> cool
<nizarus> http://www.toolinux.com/article/meego-maemo-et-moblin-en-fusion
<nizarus> l'union fait la force
<TrackerDPP> ça tu l'as dis ;)
<TrackerDPP> très bel union
<TrackerDPP> Meego
<darkwise> bonjour
<darkwise> estg ce qu'il y a quelqu'un ici ?
<MaWaLe> bonjour tout le monde
<darkwise> Bonjour MaWaLe
<darkwise> tu es encore là ?
<MaWaLe> hi darkwise
<darkwise> tu as quelques minutes ?
<Ahmed_Drira> Bonjour
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  vas y
<darkwise> j'aimerai bien testé si mon installation pour le classroom
<darkwise> est prète
<darkwise> tu veux tester avec moi ?
<darkwise> Ahmed_Drira:
<darkwise> bonjour
<darkwise> Ahmed_Drira: Goldenscorp vous avez gobby installé
<Ahmed_Drira> nn darkwise  la je suis un peut occupé  par  eclipse  et le sdk android :/
<darkwise> ha ok bon courage :)
<darkwise> tu galère encore ?
<darkwise> t'as pas pu les installé ou comment ?
<Ahmed_Drira> nn installé   mais j ai une  idé  d'une petit  appli  je  suis entrain de voir  comment commecer
<Ahmed_Drira> le suivi d'une voiture consomation d' escence  changement de filtre  ,visite ....
<Ahmed_Drira> j ai pas  une  grande idée  sur android  je  suis entrain de l'étudier
<darkwise> ha d'accord
<darkwise> bon courage
<darkwise> et j'espère voir l'appli sur le market ;)
<Ahmed_Drira> pour  eclipse j ai installer celui du depot  le SDK  est  Ok j ai eu mon simultaur  et j ai tester  un helloword   mais maintenat  il décone
<Ahmed_Drira> il se  ferme  tou d 'un coup
<darkwise> ok. Bon courage
<darkwise> désolé mais je ne connais pas.
<Ahmed_Drira> installation de gobby en cour  darkwise
<Ahmed_Drira> it's ok now
<Ahmed_Drira> alors je peut tester avec  vous
<Ahmed_Drira> host port ..
<darkwise> oui
<darkwise> merci
<darkwise> alors
<darkwise> essyez svp :
<darkwise> host : abid.be
<darkwise> port 11000
<Goldenscorp> re
<Ahmed_Drira> host not found  darkwise
<darkwise> ok merci
<darkwise> et avec : ce host :
<darkwise> 88.167.251.156
<Ahmed_Drira> même  chose :(
<Ahmed_Drira> j ai fait  join session
<darkwise> mmm
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> bon je pense que j'ai un peu de reglage à faire
<darkwise> merci Ahmed_Drira
<darkwise> je vais voir çà et je reviens.
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  tu as installé le module sobby?
<MaWaLe> ce module est nécessaire pour lancer une session collaborative de Gobby non ;)
 * MaWaLe s'excuse pour le retard ;) 
<MaWaLe> ping darkwise
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  tu vas effectuer ta session avec la version 0.4 ou la 0
<MaWaLe> 0.5
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde ( CRACK05 darkwise MaWaLe )
<darkwise> MaWaLe: tu es là ?
<MaWaLe> yup
<darkwise> désolé mais le Cousous ne peut pas attendre :)
<MaWaLe> lol
<MaWaLe> me too :)
<darkwise> en fait, on va travaillé avec la version 0.4
<MaWaLe> why?
<darkwise> sobby est le serveur dédié
<darkwise> mais n'est pas obligatoire
<MaWaLe> je sais :)
<darkwise> pour la 0.5 il faut le serveur
<MaWaLe> mais je me disais qu'avec un tel serveur tu auras moins de soucis ;)
<darkwise> tout simplement pour çà
<darkwise> est ce que tu m'aide à tester mnt ?
<MaWaLe> ya weldi c'est pour ça que je te pose la question
<MaWaLe> avec la 0.5 il installe le serveur par défaut
<darkwise> ah bon, 2 sec
<MaWaLe> alors qu'avec la 0.4 sobby est optionnel (module)
<MaWaLe> salut WhiteTiger_
<darkwise> je ne sais pas pour ubuntu mais pour debian, le serveur n'est pas installé avec le client
<darkwise> si çà l'ai avec ubuntu, je pense que c'est un bug
<darkwise> alors MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nope
<darkwise> nope, sur quoi ? :D
<MaWaLe> mais moi j'ai pris l'habitude de l'installer :p
<darkwise> c'est une autre chose
<darkwise> alors tu m'aisde à vérifié
<darkwise> si c'est bon ou non ?
<MaWaLe> désolé mais j'écris avec une seule main ;)
<MaWaLe> yup
<darkwise> pas de pb ;)
<MaWaLe> moi j'ai la 0.5
<darkwise> tu ne peux pas installer la 0.4 ?
<MaWaLe> tu veux que je me mette en 0.4?
<MaWaLe> un instant
<WhiteTiger_> Salut MaWaLe
<darkwise> oui MaWaLe merci
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  alors ...
<MaWaLe> i'm ready
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> bien alors
<MaWaLe> host ?
<darkwise> host : abid.be
<darkwise> port 11000
<MaWaLe> Hôte introuvable
<darkwise> :(
<darkwise> ok
<MaWaLe> passe une IP
<darkwise> et avec
<darkwise> 88.167.251.156
<MaWaLe> same thing
<darkwise> :(
<darkwise> ok
<MaWaLe> tu as ouvert le port sur ton routeur?
<darkwise> je reviens.
<darkwise> oui oui
<darkwise> mais je pense que j'ai d'autres problèmes
<darkwise> c'est pour ç que je teste
<darkwise> je reviens
<MaWaLe> salut SaphirusTux
<SaphirusTux> salut MaWaLe
<SaphirusTux> alors le classroom c'est pour ce soire ?
<SaphirusTux> je n'ai pas bien compris comment ça va se faire
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  je l'espère ;)
<SaphirusTux> est ce que c'est la premiere fois ?
<MaWaLe> non
<SaphirusTux> l'editeur collaboratif vous allez l'utiliser comment ?
<MaWaLe> darkwise est en train de mettre en place une session qui sera utilisée durant la "class session"
<WhiteTiger_> MaWaLe, le classroom n'est pas pour ce soir? vraiment!!?? :o
<MaWaLe> si WhiteTiger_
<SaphirusTux> l'editeur va servir à quoi ?
<WhiteTiger_> :(
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  travail collaboratif sur des docs partagés
<SaphirusTux> et ça concerne quoi exactement ?
<WhiteTige> c'est le fait de faire travailler plusieurs personnes sur un sujet en gérant des version différente
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  je n'ai pas compris ta dernière question
<SaphirusTux> le sujet du classroom
<WhiteTige> n'est ce pas MaWaLe ??
<MaWaLe> WhiteTige:  c'est une édition collaborative el LIVE :p
<WhiteTige> le principe est tout de même le même
<WhiteTige> non??
<SaphirusTux> mawale tu as vu la discussion concernant le forum ?
<MaWaLe> WhiteTiger_:  il y a une différence entre versionning et travail collaboratif en LIVE
<MaWaLe> versionning = différents fichiers de différentes versions
<MaWaLe> l'édition collaborative === tout le monde travail en même temps sur le meme fichier et les modifs faites par une personne sont IMMEDIATEMENT visibles par les autres mais en couleurs différente
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  oui :)
<SaphirusTux> qu'est ce que tu en penses ?
<MaWaLe> et à vrai dire je suis pour le fait qu'une ML est une ML et un forum est un forum ;)
<SaphirusTux> j'ai vu le forum http://utn.tuxfamily.org/?q=forum et il me semble bien
<SaphirusTux> sauf que je trouve 9 comments et je ne peux pas les consulter :)
<SaphirusTux> oui je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi :)
<SaphirusTux> mais chaque chose a son utilisation
<WhiteTiger_> Merci MaWaLe
<WhiteTiger_> :)
<SaphirusTux> pour suivre une discussion c'est mieu d'avoir un forum non ?
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  il faut être connecté pour voir les comments
<MaWaLe> de rien WhiteTiger_
<WhiteTiger_> pour m'avoir enlevé cette ambiguïté
<SaphirusTux> et pourquoi ? :)
<SaphirusTux> c'est top secret ? :)
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  même une ML bien gérée est pratique
<MaWaLe> voir même plus pratique qu'un forum
<SaphirusTux> moi sincerement j'ai du mal à suivre les discussions avec thunderbird
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  non :p mais c'est un truc de paramétrage
<MaWaLe> c'est une version de test tout de même
<SaphirusTux> et trés rarement je lis entierement les messages envoyés
<SaphirusTux> est ce que avec drupal on peut consulter les threads actif pendant les 24 dernieres heures sans etre obliger de parcourir toutes les sections ?
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  tu parles du forum ou de la ML???
<SaphirusTux> forum
<MaWaLe> le forum n'est pas propre à Drupal
<SaphirusTux> mailing list sincerement je m'en occupe pas trop :)
<MaWaLe> c'est phpBB
<MaWaLe> c'est un module installé sous le squelette Drupal ;)
<SaphirusTux> ok parfait
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  you're welcome
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  tu as de bonnes connaissances avec Drupal?
<SaphirusTux> non je connais pas specialement drupal :)
<SaphirusTux> mais à ma connaissance c'est du php orienté objet non ?
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  et en ce qui concerne le Web d'une façon général (design, hosting, ...)
<SaphirusTux> developpement oui mais pas design :)
<SaphirusTux> vous avez des problemes spécifiques à resoudre ?
<MaWaLe> non mais je suis en train d'essayer de faire du recrutement pour la Web&Tech Team :p :p :p :p
<SaphirusTux> si vous avez besoin d'aide je peux aider à la limite de mes connaissances
<SaphirusTux> c'est quoi vos besoins ?
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  nous essayons tous d'aider dans les limites de NOS connaissances
<MaWaLe> mais il ne faut pas oublier que nous avons une connaissance collective :p
<SaphirusTux> sincerement je ne trouve pas que la communauté ubuntu tn si on peut l'appeler comme ça est active :)
<SaphirusTux> plutot elle est active mais ce n'est pas visible
<SaphirusTux> vous faites de bonne choses sur le terrain et c'est tout
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  malheureusement elle est en train de passer par une période creuse mais crois moi elle l'est ;)
<SaphirusTux> il n'ya pas un site federateur :(
<SaphirusTux> iol faut que monsieur tout le monde soit capable de participer et de voir ce qui se passe
<MaWaLe> d'où le besoin de trouver des membres qui pourront aider pour sa mise en place
<SaphirusTux> oui c'est ce que j'ai dit sur la mailing liste
<SaphirusTux> "oualid khayati"
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  mais Mr tout le monde comme tu dis participe mais comme tu l'as si bien dit ces derniers temps nous avons plutôt opéré sur le terrain dans l'objectif de rallier le max de membres à la cause du Libre
<SaphirusTux> en plus la mailing liste n'est pas trés user-friendly pour les nouveaux arrivant à ubuntu :)
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  nous avons eu des retours de la part de profanes qui apprécient la ML
<SaphirusTux> oui vous sensibilisez mais vous perdez rapidement ces nouveaux elements :(
<MaWaLe> c'est une question de goût ;)
<SaphirusTux> peut être :)
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  et nous sommes même en train de perdre les anciens éléments :p
<darkwise> re
<MaWaLe> re darkwise
<darkwise> MaWaLe: c'est bon
<MaWaLe> let's try
<darkwise> j'ai testé
<SaphirusTux> car vos actions sont de simples coup d'épais dans l'eau :(
<darkwise> tu veux qu'on teste ?
<MaWaLe> yup darkwise
<SaphirusTux> c'est pour gubby ?
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  c'est un peu dur ce que tu viens de dire et il faut au moins respecter l'effort des gens
<MaWaLe> mais on ne peut pas forcer la main aux gens aussi
<SaphirusTux> non avec tout le respect que je vous dois :)
<MaWaLe> si un minimum de volonté n'y est pas ce n'est pas un coup de "Bazooka dans la gueule" qui changera ça ;)
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  let's go ;)
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  abid.be ne marche pas
<darkwise> MaWaLe:
<darkwise> abid.be et port 11000
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  l'IP aussi ne marche pas
<darkwise> ya weldi rani j'ai testé tawa :)
<MaWaLe> Hôte introuvable
<darkwise> trah
<darkwise> zid jarreb tawa
<darkwise> :)
<MaWaLe> c'est bon :)
<darkwise> wéééééé
<ANIS> salam
<darkwise> salem ANIS
<ANIS> ça va darkwise?
<darkwise> MaWaLe: tu es là ?
<darkwise> oui ANIS
<darkwise> j'ai testé avec MaWaLe la session
<darkwise> de gobby pour le classroom
<darkwise> et toi ANIS sava  ?
<darkwise> ha, dites moi les amis, le SIB sera pour Quand ?
<ANIS> oui hmd.. J'ai tester grooby l'autre fois, il est magnifique
<darkwise> ok
<ANIS> le sib sera mardi
<ANIS> darkwise: est ce que tu connais les horaires d'ouverture et de fermeture du sib??
<darkwise> ANIS: non pas vraiment, je suis à des milliers de km ...
<ANIS> t'es pas en tunisie?
<MaWaLe> re
<MaWaLe> salut ANIS
<MaWaLe> re darkwise
<ANIS> salut MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  je pense que l'ouverture est vers 10h et l a fermeture vers 19h
<ANIS> 19h!! :(
<SaphirusTux> ça va durer combien de jours ?
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  ça finit le samedi
<SaphirusTux> je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça se termine le samedi
<SaphirusTux> les gens doivent travailler en cours de semaine :(
<ANIS> personnellement je compte venir samedi.. mais le problème c'est que je termine mon dernier DS vers 13h... :-/
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  tu es à sousse?
<ANIS> oui
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  still here.
<darkwise> ok MaWaLe
<darkwise> dis moi ce que tu pense de la page :
<darkwise> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Classroom/Gobby
<darkwise> est ce qu'il y a des choses à ajouter ?
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  dans l'immédiat je ne pense pas mais dans le futur, quand nous aurons notre serveur avec leqs WiKi de notre LoCo, il faudra ajouter le lien vers le tuto (suite à l'épuratione t la réécriture du log)
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  le sommaire est assez "sommaire" non :p
<WhiteTiger_> les gars
<WhiteTiger_> g un petit prob
<darkwise> vas y WhiteTiger_
<darkwise> MaWaLe: d'accord on verra çà au fure et à mesure.
<WhiteTiger_> j'arrive pas à visualiser les vidéos ouvert sous chrome
<darkwise> MaWaLe: sinon, j'ai des questions concernant la Web team
<WhiteTiger_> je vous donne le lien : www.tutoriels-video.fr/comment-graver-une-image-iso/
<WhiteTiger_> par exemple
<WhiteTiger_> someone can help me?!!
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  à propos de quoi
<darkwise> MaWaLe: est ce qu'il y a une équipe qui travail sur le site là maintenant ?
<darkwise> et si oui, ou est ce qu'on peut voir son travail.
<MaWaLe> le travail effectué est visible sur : http://utn.tuxfamily.org
<MaWaLe> actuellement l'équipe est au stade ZOMBIE :p
<MaWaLe> le processus père est mort donc .... the fork process is a zombie one
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> comment peut-on administrer le site alors ?
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  tu peux revoir la page WiKi de la session de ce soir du classroom
<darkwise> par exmeple pour rajouter des gens au forum, pour créer des rubriques ?
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  je suis le seul à assurer cette focntion actuellement :'
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  un thread a été lancé sur la ML pour demander aux membres de proposer des threads et à s'inscrire pour tester mais ...
<MaWaLe> je te laisse deviner la suite
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> là c'est pas pareil, on va plus tester
<darkwise> on va essyer d'utiliser
<MaWaLe> tu me connais : toujours partant quand c'est pour la bonne cause ;)
<darkwise> cool
<darkwise> ok MaWaLe
<darkwise> est ce que tu peux
<MaWaLe> ça dépend :p
<MaWaLe> est ce que je peux quoi ;)
<darkwise> désolé, c'est un return balancé à tord :p
<MaWaLe> lol
<MaWaLe> je préfère ça
<MaWaLe> parce qu'une telle question lancée à la volée ... c'est grave ;)
<darkwise> est ce que tu peux mettre les sources du site sur un dépot
<MaWaLe> sources !!!! mais c'est du Drupal
<darkwise> pour qu'on puisse faire joujou quand on peut
<darkwise> et faciliter le travail
<darkwise> non, non je veux dire de la version actuelle
<MaWaLe> okay : i've got it
<MaWaLe> je voudrais te proposer un truc d'abord
<darkwise> pour que l'upload des contributions soit facile et rapide
<MaWaLe> tu penses quoi du fait de tester déjà la version actuelle et ensuite on passera à la deuxième étape
<darkwise> même un petit patch sera directement mis ;)
<darkwise> tu vois el genre
<MaWaLe> c'est à dire la mise sur LP du site (bazaar
<MaWaLe> et chacun pourras proposer son truc
<MaWaLe> i know darkwise
<darkwise> L'idée est parfaite MaWaLe
<darkwise> sauf que c'est trop parfait pour nous
<MaWaLe> mais pour éviter le double emploi et que chacun parte dans son sens, je me disais que peut être avoir une vision commune avant de mettre la main à la pâte sera bien
<darkwise> il faut sésir l'opportunité (oui, encore une fois... )
<MaWaLe> lo darkwise
<darkwise> pour activer le forum
<darkwise> même si c'est pas mis au point
<darkwise> petit à petit
<MaWaLe> je crois que tu es un visionnaire par rapport à moi : tu connais la communauté plus que moi dans ce cas :p
<darkwise> ha, non loin de là
<darkwise> j'ai juste une pêtit à avis
<darkwise> le gens ne veulent pas tester
<darkwise> il veulent utiliser
<darkwise> donc on dis : utilisez
<MaWaLe> moi j'ose être un tout petit peu plus optimiste en me disant qu'il y a du sang nouveau et que peut être que cette fois ci ...
<darkwise> si vous avez une remarque, on va essayer d'améliorer
<darkwise> si qq peut le faire
<MaWaLe> mais utiliser est loin de "modifier"
<darkwise> qu"'il le fait et on rajoute.
<MaWaLe> l'utilisation est ouverte à tout le monde ;)
<darkwise> oui oui, je sais
<darkwise> d'où les sources sur LP ;)
<darkwise> on ne modifie pas le site
<MaWaLe> dans tous les cas je suis partant pour ton idée mais c'est juste pour éviter qu'il y est encore divergence et pour focaliser les ressources (si elles existent) sur une seule tâche
<darkwise> bien sur là
<darkwise> je suis 100% avec toi
<darkwise> moi je parlais juste de la façon de faire.
<darkwise> on ne dois pas laisser les outils nous dire ce qu'on doit faire ;)
<MaWaLe> salut rodvek
<rodvek> salut
<darkwise> MaWaLe: donc, on se focalise, on travail, on teste.
<darkwise> on peut faire tout çà tout en avant une version "actuelle" du site
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  toujours +1 dans ce cas
<MaWaLe> nousa vons déjà le site en place
<MaWaLe> les membres n'ont qu'à s'inscrire
<MaWaLe> tester
<MaWaLe> utiliser
<darkwise> voilà ;)
<MaWaLe> oublier que c'est un site de test et l'utiliser en tant que site à part entière
<darkwise> voilà !!! ;)
<MaWaLe> marquer leurs remarques et les poster
<MaWaLe> proposer des mods
<darkwise> voilà
<MaWaLe> et une équipe restreinte s'occupera des mods
<darkwise> nous sommes les championd de la geullade!!!
<darkwise> t'inquiète pas les remarques vont venir
<MaWaLe> la restriction n'est pas dans un objectif d'hiérarchie ou de restriction
<MaWaLe> mais afin d'éviter l'incohésion du travail
<darkwise> oui, j'imagine ;)
<MaWaLe> looooooooo darkwise
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  tu fais déjà partie de la Webteam sur le site donc tu peux l'administrer aussi ;)
<MaWaLe> fais un test pour voir
<MaWaLe> accède à l'interface d'aministration
<darkwise> non :(
<MaWaLe> quoi non
<darkwise> je ne le suis pas
<MaWaLe> tu es isncrit en tant que darkwise?
<darkwise> oui
<MaWaLe> déjà tu n'es pas connecté
<darkwise> je le suis
<darkwise> maintenent
<MaWaLe> là oui
<MaWaLe> et tu peux accéder à l'administration
<darkwise> euuu ..
<darkwise> comment ?
<darkwise> çà fait un bay ...
<MaWaLe> tu dois avoir un lien "Administrer"
<darkwise> mm non
<darkwise> attends je revérifie
<darkwise> non MaWaLe :(
<MaWaLe> je viens de réviser les permissions : la webteam administre le contenu et le forum
<MaWaLe> mais pas le site
<MaWaLe> donc je dois créer une équipe qui pourra administrer le site en entier ;)
<MaWaLe> un instant
<darkwise> MaWaLe: même le forum
<darkwise> je ne peux rien faire dedans
<darkwise> ha, je peux juste créer un topic, mais pas une rubrique
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  fais un test stp
<MaWaLe> si tu as besoin de plus de droits dis le moi
<darkwise> je t'assure
<darkwise> je ne peux que écrire un nouveau topic
<darkwise> je peux rien faire d'autre
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  on doit définir les différents rôles nécessaires et leurs permissions ;)
<darkwise> oui oui
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  je visn de changer ;)
<darkwise> tu lance un thread stp ?
<darkwise> changer quoi ?
<MaWaLe> te changer ton appartenance
<MaWaLe> tu es devenu un admin
<MaWaLe> tu ne fais plus partie de la Webteam
<MaWaLe> mais de l'Admin
<MaWaLe> essayes
<MaWaLe> sinon je lance un thread à propos de quoi?
<darkwise> pou définir les permissions
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  et tu penses quoi si nous lançons les discussions en tant que threads sur le forum ;)
<darkwise> ha oui
<darkwise> génial
<darkwise> !!!
<darkwise> extra !!
<darkwise> MaWaLe: je suis admin taw
<darkwise> merci ;)
<darkwise> dis moi
<darkwise> on utilise quoi comme module pour le forum ?
<MaWaLe> phpBB
<darkwise> MaWaLe: pour administrer le forum , il faut passer par la consoleadmin de drupal ?
<MaWaLe> pas pour toi darkwise
<MaWaLe> sinon va voir le thread ajouté ;)
<MaWaLe> ping darkwise
<darkwise> re MaWaLe
<darkwise> 2 min je regarde
<MaWaLe> okay
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  ça fait plus que 6 minutes :p
<darkwise> MaWaLe: re, changement de PC
<MaWaLe> sans perdre ta session IRC :o
<MaWaLe> comment tu as fait ;)
<MaWaLe> j'aimerai bien avoir l'astuce : ça me permets de jouer des tours à certains copains durant nos réunions de travail      lol
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  tu as vu le site ?
<darkwise> 2 sec
<darkwise> j'ouvre la page, désolé mais vraiment j'ai vraiment changé tout
<darkwise> ha c'est bien MaWaLe
<darkwise> je vois ton nouveau post
<MaWaLe> je parle des titres et du contenu
<darkwise> et je peux voir aussi mes droits dans le forum ;)
<MaWaLe> si tu as des propositions, je suis preneur
<darkwise> d'accord
<darkwise> si j'ai des propositions, je te réponds au forum ? ;)
<darkwise> j'ai adoré ton thread MaWaLe
<darkwise> bonne initiation !!!
<MaWaLe> lol
<sarhan> bonsoir
<sarhan> ya il quelqu'un qui ne soit pas away ici?
<darkwise> sarhan: bonsoir
<sarhan> darkwise, comment ca va?
<MaWaLe> hi sarhan
<sarhan> MaWaLe, salut :)
<sarhan> MaWaLe, c toi qui t'occupe du site d'ubuntu-tn?
<sarhan> j'ai des suggestions ^^
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  vas y
<MaWaLe> depuis le temps que j'attends :p
<sarhan> le theme il est :O
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu connais des designers ;)
<sarhan> tarek :D
<MaWaLe> sinon ...
<MaWaLe> tarek est un nouveau mari donc il doit consacrer un minimum de temps à son foyer :p
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> son votre fils ne fait pas du design?
<sarhan> sinon*
<MaWaLe> il est plutôt gamer :p
<sarhan> ah ok :D
<sarhan> il a tésté COD sur linux? :P
<sarhan> bon on retourne au sujet du théme
<sarhan> c difficle à faire un theme pour drupal?
<sarhan> c pas un peu comme pour wordpress avec des tags prédifinis?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  je ne me suis jamais intéressé au theming :(
<sarhan> MaWaLe, domage c'est tré interessant :D j'ai appris les bases du php en créant un theme wordpress :P
<sarhan> bon je vous lesse
<sarhan> bonne nuit
<MaWaLe> nighty sarhan
<sarhan> si neo31 se connecte dites lui qu'il m'envoit l'heure par email (il comprendra)
<bemawi> <?='Hihihihihi';?>
<MaWaLe> bemawi:  set magicquote=OFF
<bemawi> <?php echo 'bhou'; ?>
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<MaWaLe> salam nizarus
<nizarus> ahla MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  ça fait plaisir de te retrouver ;)
<nizarus> sorry reading my mails
<nizarus> le plaisir est partagé MaWaLe :)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  au plaisir de te voir en RL
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  nous avons sauté la réunion de ce vendredi :(
<nizarus> MaWaLe, ça te surprend encore ?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je garde toujours l'espoir :(
<nizarus> MaWaLe, le classroom c'est aujourdhui ou demain ?
<MaWaLe> tonight :) 21h
<nizarus> dans la page wiki la date est le 22
<nizarus> Canal IRC : ubuntu-tn-classroom sous irc.freenode.net
<nizarus> Date: 22 Novembre 2010
<nizarus> Heure : de 22:00 à 23:00
<darkwise> salem nizarus
<darkwise> haa là
<darkwise> c'est une faute de frappe
<darkwise> c'est le 20
<darkwise> je corrige mnt
<nizarus> lol darkwise nous somme le 21
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  darkwise a passé la journée à vouloir finaliser sa session : il ne faut pas le blamer
<MaWaLe> il est STONE :p :p :p
<nizarus> http://www.doodle.com/4mviupgiuxdyxgu4
<nizarus> et la session est à 22h00 MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu feras bien le rôle d'un contrôleur toi :p :p :p
<MaWaLe> ou bien un bon goal :p
<darkwise> ha non !!!
<darkwise> çà est je m'écroule avant le début :'(
<nizarus> quoi darkwise ?
<MaWaLe> lol darkwise
<nizarus> :D
<nizarus> MaWaLe, peut ête je suis le seul non fatigué de la bande :p
<darkwise> nizarus: les mails ne bouffent pas que tu temps ...
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  j'ai ramené du boulot à la maison depuis le vendredi (projet de migration vers les FLOSS du ministère) ;)
<darkwise> en plus le petit n'est pas sage today :|
<MaWaLe> et en plus je dois m'occuper de mes enfants  (je n'ai que le week-end pour ça ) :(
<darkwise> +1000 MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  migration réussi du commissaire aux comptes : il est sous Ubuntu et content de l'être
<MaWaLe> même la VM il ne la lance que pour migrer ses documents Office 2007 avec une mise en forme spécifique
<MaWaLe> le lundi : réunion de travail avec le Directeur Général : démonstration de Linux Ubuntu +  des FOSS à usage administratif + Calibre
<MaWaLe> le DG va essayer personnellement (éventuellement une démo serveur)
<MaWaLe> donc imaginer le boulot que je suis en train de me taper en // de ma tâche principale
<MaWaLe> darkwise / nizarus:  tu as une idée sur un logiciel (FOSS) de gestion de B.O ???
<nizarus> MaWaLe, c'est pour la bonne cause
<nizarus> BO = ?
<MaWaLe> B.O == Bureau d'Ordre
<darkwise> non MaWaLe, pas moi
<nizarus> MaWaLe, j'ai une fois entendu M. Majed parler d'une solution libre pour ça
<nizarus> de plus lui il a déjà fait l'expériance de migrer tous les services de la sotutels
<nizarus> je pense qu'il te sera d'une grande aide
<nizarus> darkwise, tu as eu mon dent ?
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  tu es la nouvelle peetite souris :p
<darkwise> ha non, pas encore
<nizarus> darkwise, prépare toi je viens de faire la propagande sur facebook :p
<MaWaLe> lol
<fellag> bonsoir tlm
<darkwise> nizarus: MaWaLe vous avez un bon example pour éditer un fichier en collaboratif ?
<darkwise> c'est pour le classroom
<SaphirusTux> MaWaLe: j'ai essayé d'envoyer un message sur le forum il m'a indiqué que j'ai pas le droit d'envoyer un message :)
<darkwise> J'ai pensé d'abord à la page  wiki du classroom elle même
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  tu t'es isncrit?
<SaphirusTux> oui
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  il faudra dans ce cas appartenir à un groupe
<darkwise> mais si vous avez des suggestions je suis preneur
<MaWaLe> cette appartenance est réservée actuellement pour un certain nombre de membres
<MaWaLe> imagine que tout le monde peut envoyer n'importe quoi sur le forum  ;)
<MaWaLe> donc en attendant qu'une bonne politique ou stratégie ou réglement intérieur ne soit mis en place, l'attribution des permissions sera limitée
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  sorry : not me :(
<WhiteTiger> bonsoir
<nizarus> ahla WhiteTiger
<SaphirusTux> MaWaLe: :) c'est typiquement une organisation à la tunisienne :)
<SaphirusTux> mais dans ce cas la ne demande pas au gens de te répondre sur le forum :)
<nizarus> SaphirusTux, c'est le site alpha il n'est pas sensé être visible, mais bon..
<SaphirusTux> je te propose de ne pas donner aux membre d'ouvrire de nouvelles sexion mais laisse les pouvoir répondre à un topic déjà ouvert
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  au lieu d'émettre des "supposées" critiques, tu aurais pu démontrer un esprit constructif et proposer déjà une proposition de rôles
<SaphirusTux> justement j'ai ecris une petite proposition et maintenant tha3et :)
<SaphirusTux> j'avais pas fait attention au message d'erreur
<MaWaLe> se la jouer anticonformiste et parler d'administration à la tunisienne ou je ne sais quoi nous avance en quoi dans notre objectif d'évoluer et d'avancer :(
<MaWaLe> si tu as un truc à proposer : marhba
<SaphirusTux> attend je vais essayer de le rediger de nouveau
<MaWaLe> sinon de telle polémique VIDES et sans intérêts font que plusieurs membres se sont désintéressés et ont perdu leur motivation
<SaphirusTux> je l'enverrai sur la liste
<SaphirusTux> peut etre aussi parce qu'ils ne s'exprime pas assez :)
<SaphirusTux> bon attend je t'enverrai ma proposition
<Neo31> MaWaLe eni ghatiss fel 9raya
<Neo31> salut MaWaLe et tlm
<MaWaLe> salut Neo31
<WhiteTiger> bsr Neo31
<Neo31> kan mm je fait encore un petit effort et j'essaye de ne pas rater kan c possible MaWaLe :)
<Neo31> bsr WhiteTiger
<Neo31> QUESTION: on pose les questions sur quel channel kan on utilise #ubuntu-tn-classroom ?
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  maintenant tu peux poster sur le forum
<MaWaLe> et tout nouvel membre inscrit peut le faire
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  tu vois, il suffit de faire les bonnes propositions pour faire évoluer les choses
<SaphirusTux> merci :)
<MaWaLe> de rien : c'est un devoir ;)
<SaphirusTux> c'est ce que j'ai fait :)
<nizarus> Neo31, on fera comme la classroom insternational un salon classroom-chat
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  l'objectif n'est pas d'être un anticonformiste mais d'être un libre qui milite pour le libre :p
<nizarus> darkwise, tu n'est pas dans la calsse :)
<SaphirusTux> oui mais generalement un libre est un anticonformiste :) sinon pourquoi essayer de changer les choses :)
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  nous avons déjà le chan #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<denis13> bonsoir tout le monde
<denis13> vous allez bien les amis
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  changer est une chose : "gueuler" pour donner l'air de vouloir changer en est une autre chose :p
<SaphirusTux> mawale concernant le developpement est ce que tu as des problemes spéciques dans lequels je pourrai t'aider ?
<nizarus> MaWaLe, depuis quand ?
<Ahmed_Drira> bonsoir
<SaphirusTux> MaWaLe: jne soit pas si sensible rien n'etait diriger contre toi
<MaWaLe> lol nizarus depuis 1 minute :p
<denis13> bonsoir ahmed
<denis13> bonsoir nizarus
<denis13> bonsoir mawale
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<MaWaLe> SaphirusTux:  tu ne me connais pas assez : je suis loin d'être susceptible mais je n'en peux plus des remarques on-constructives et théoriques ;)
<Neo31> thx MaWaLe , that should be mentioned in the classroom channel's desciption MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> bonsoir denis13
<Neo31> bsr denis13
<Neo31> bsr Ahmed_Drira
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  ce chan n'est pas officiel : il est juste créé pour les besoins de la session
 * Neo31 ne pe pas vraiment participer ce soir, il va essayer bach ykammal ya9ra et lire le log apres
<Neo31> merci MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> un revenant : Amigos : SALUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT
<Amigos> Salut tous le monde
<Amigos> Hi MaWaLe :)
<denis13> salut amigos
<MaWaLe> Amigos:  comment va ta famille
<MaWaLe> tu passeras le bonjour à tes parents
<Amigos> bien ;) 3idekom mabrouk
<MaWaLe> Amigos:  je n'oublierai jamais mon séjour chez vous ;)
<Amigos> ok
<Amigos> tu es le bien venu quand tu veut
<MaWaLe> thx bro' ;)
<MaWaLe> Amigos:  comment va ton frère (s'il l'est toujours) :p
<Neo31> bsr Amigos
<Amigos> Hi denis13 , Neo31
<MaWaLe> La session du classroom se passe sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom et les questions relatives à la session devront être posées sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<MaWaLe> La session du classroom se passe sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom et les questions relatives à la session devront être posées sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<denis13> oui pas de soucis mawale
<nizarus> MaWaLe, j'ai repris ton message comme entry message :)
<nizarus> c'est en CC :p ?
<MaWaLe> lol
<nizarus> brb
<akira13> bonsoir tt le monde
<MaWaLe> bonsoir akira13
<WhiteTiger> bonsoir akira13
<akira13> hi mawale
<MaWaLe> je profite de la présence d'un bon nombre de membres pour vous annoncer que le travail sur le site alpha a repris
<akira13> hi white tiger
<MaWaLe> le forum du site alpha n'attend que vous et vos remarques constructives ;)
<WhiteTiger> good news
<WhiteTiger> :)
<MaWaLe> l'adresse du site : http://utn.tuxfamily.org
<MaWaLe> je vous conseille de l'ajouter à vos favoris ;)
<Amigos> :) nice
<sabri_icone> bonsoir les ubenturos
<MaWaLe> hi sabri_icone
<MaWaLe> je profite de la présence d'un bon nombre de membres pour vous annoncer que le travail sur le site alpha a repris
<sabri_icone> quel site
<MaWaLe> le forum du site alpha n'attend que vous et vos remarques constructives ;)
<MaWaLe> l'adresse du site : http://utn.tuxfamily.org
<MaWaLe> je vous conseille de l'ajouter à vos favoris ;)
<sabri_icone> les amis j'ai un entretien technique demain sur le C++? qui peut m'aider?
<MaWaLe> lol sabri_icone
<hatomix> Bonjour tout le monde
<MaWaLe> hi hatomix
<sabri_icone> c'est pas un CS?
<sabri_icone> CS
<sabri_icone> CMS
<sabri_icone> oui MaWale j'aimerais bien trouver un coup de main aussi savoir on est où a propos les CDs d'ubuntu? chez qui je dois les récupérer demain?
<sabri_icone> Qui serait présent?
<sabri_icone> a part moi
<sabri_icone> :o
<sabri_icone> ou etes vous les amis?
<WhiteTiger> sur le classroom ;)
<WhiteTiger> sabri_icone,
<sabri_icone> bein, je pense que je dois dormir demain un grd jour :p j'espère ne pas avoir un deuxieme entretien le 23 sinon je saurais obligé de faire un choix :(
<sabri_icone> :D
<sabri_icone> bonne nuit mes frères laisser une trace sur le mailing list svp
<MaWaLe> bonne chance sabri_icone
<MaWaLe> et bonne nuit
<WhiteTiger> sabri_icone,  bn mon ami
<sabri_icone> merci frère, merci bq
<WhiteTiger> et bonne chance demain
<sabri_icone> inchallah, salem alikom
<nizarus> re
<darkwise> ANIS: salut.
<MaWaLe> salut ANIS
<darkwise> Le classroom dans 15 min si tu veux bien sur :p
<ANIS> salut @ *
<ANIS> bien sûr :D
<ANIS> ici ou dans ubuntu-tn-classroom
<nizarus> <MaWaLe> La session du classroom se passe sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom et les questions relatives à la session devront être posées sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<abdelmonam> assalamo alaykoml
<abdelmonam> how are u,
<abdelmonam> ?
<nizarus> ahla abdelmonam
<abdelmonam> abdelmonam babido
<MaWaLe> kouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuka : 3idek mabrouk
<abdelmonam> nizarus
<abdelmonam> :)
<abdelmonam> marhba
<nizarus> abdelmonam, kouka ?
<abdelmonam> yep
<ANIS> salut abdelmonam
<hatomix> marehba abdelmonem
<abdelmonam> ahla anis
<abdelmonam> ça van?
<abdelmonam> mar7bé hatomix
<ANIS> hamdoulellah
<darkwise> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=604392
<ubot2> Debian bug 604392 in aptitude "aptitude -help output is missing "versions"" [Minor,Open]
<darkwise> bug=604392
<MaWaLe> abdelmonam:  taffitni mahou (<MaWaLe> kouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuka : 3idek mabrouk)
<abdelmonam> ah ah ah
<abdelmonam> sorry
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  pas comme ça ;)
<abdelmonam> marithéch
<darkwise> MaWaLe: comment alors ?
<abdelmonam> ya khoya 3idik mubarak
<MaWaLe> ?bug=604392
<abdelmonam> innajim intaffik éna?
<MaWaLe> !bug=604392
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  j'ai oublié :)
<darkwise> :D
<darkwise> moi aussi :p
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  c'est l'âge il faut me pardonner
<nizarus> !bug 604392
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604392 in adium-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) ""Ubuntu" style should use theme colors when possible. (affects: 1) (heat: 25)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604392
<darkwise> bon, MaWaLe regarde un peu le bug ;)
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  un résumé stp ;) fatigué
<darkwise> merci nizarus , mais là je découvre qu'il fait çà avec ceux de Debian
<nizarus> mais ça donne les bug de launchpad pas ceux de debian
<abdelmonam> ya  MaWaLe 9otlik 3idik mubarak ya khoya, yé5i innajim intaffik éna?
<darkwise> non, MaWaLe celui là ne se résume pas :p
<MaWaLe> abdelmonam:  change de pseudo
<MaWaLe> reviens vers kouka
<darkwise> merci nizarus ;)
<MaWaLe> c'est plus pratique
<abdelmonam> why?
<MaWaLe> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=604392
<ubot2> Debian bug 604392 in aptitude "aptitude -help output is missing "versions"" [Minor,Open]
<abdelmonam> il y  aun autre avec ce pseudo?
<Abdelhak> bsr tlm
<darkwise> bonsoir Abdelhak abdelmonam
<Abdelhak> darkwise, ça va ?
<MaWaLe> cooooooool darkwise
<abdelmonam> salem darkwise Abdelhak
<abdelmonam> MaWaLe?
<Abdelhak> salem abdelmoumen
<Abdelhak> salem abdelmonam
<nizarus> salam Abdelhak
<Abdelhak> salem nizarus
<darkwise> oui abdelmonam merci
<darkwise> Abdelhak: abdelmonam , le classroom est sur : #ubuntu-tn-classroom et les questions sur  #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<MaWaLe> oui abdelmonam
<Abdelhak> merci darkwise
<abdelmonam> il y  aun autre avec ce pseudo?
<abdelmonam> merci darkwise
<abdelmonam> MaWaLe: il y  aun autre avec ce pseudo?
<MaWaLe> abdelmonam:  non mais c'est plus facile de taper kouka que abdelmonam ;)
<abdelmonam> :)
<MaWaLe> en fin de journée j'aimerai bien que chacun ait un pseudo à une lettre :p
<abdelmonam> il suffit de taper abd puis tab ;)
<abdelmonam> MaWaLe: il suffit de taper abd puis tab ;)
<MaWaLe> abdelmonam:  j'aurais Abdelhak  :p
<abdelmonam> :D
<abdelmonam> mdr
<ANIS> haya icha3b ilkol yimchi lil bit lokhra :-p
<ANIS> :D
<MaWaLe> lol ANIS
<nizarus> <MaWaLe> La session du classroom se passe sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom et les questions relatives à la session devront être posées sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<nizarus> La session du classroom se passe sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom et les questions relatives à la session devront être posées sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<MaWaLe> salut TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> bien merci TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> alors quoi de neuf ici ?
<MaWaLe> TrackerDPP:  nous avons une session de cours sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<TrackerDPP> ok j'arrive merci ^^
<ANIS> TrackerDPP: La session du classroom se passe sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom et les questions relatives à la session devront être posées sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<TrackerDPP> ok
<TrackerDPP> je m'y met aussi
<ahmadi> Salem alikom
<nizarus> ahmadi, La session du classroom se passe sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom et les questions relatives à la session devront être posées sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<ahmadi> ok merci
<TrackerDPP> Salam ahmadi
<Abdelhak> bonne nuit les amis
<darkwise> bonne soirée Abdelhak
<Neo31> jaw
<Neo31> merci bcp darkwise :)
<darkwise> Je t'enpris Neo31
 * Neo31 va consulter tt les details du log u nautre jr
<darkwise> ;)
<iM-AniS> fatni kol chay :/
<nizarus> iM-AniS, non il te reste log et le rapport pour bien tôt
<iM-AniS> ah bien :D  , alors kommet cété le CLASSROOM
<nizarus> iM-AniS, comme d'hab enrichissant
<iM-AniS> bien
<nizarus> ANIS, la version stable est compatible dans toutes les plateformes
<ANIS> ok
<Neo31> bn a tous
<darkwise> les amis
<darkwise> je vais fermer la session
<darkwise> j'ai une usrgence.
<darkwise> merci encore à tous
<darkwise> .
<ANIS> darkwise: merci infiniment à vous :D
<nizarus> bn @ tous
<ANIS> bn *
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-14
<thetrue_neozoon> salam^^
 * EgyParadox is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-15
<thetrue_neozoon> salam
<thetrue_neozoon> salam elacheche_anis ^^
<elacheche_anis> salam thetrue_neozoon :D win 7ayik yé rajel :D
<thetrue_neozoon> come ubuntu-tn_off_topic ^^
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> Salut elacheche_anis !
<thetrue_neozoon> salut^^
<thetrue_neozoon> anis est afk depuis 3h déjà, il m'avais dis qu'il re dans 5min mais j'attends depuis xD
<DelphiWorld> hahaha merci thetrue_neozoon
<DelphiWorld> sava thetrue_neozoon ?
<thetrue_neozoon> hamdoullah 3ala kolli 7al, enti labes? ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai fais un channel #ubuntu-tn_off_topic, j'ai peur dme faire ban d'#ubuntu-tn tellement je parle de tout lol
<DelphiWorld> hahaha thetrue_neozoon :D
<DelphiWorld> thetrue_neozoon: je suis Tayeb un algériain :)
<thetrue_neozoon> enchanté ^^ Bessem tunisien :)
<DelphiWorld> thetrue_neozoon: :D
<thetrue_neozoon> et c'est l'heure de la prière, afk 3min ^^
<DelphiWorld> thetrue_neozoon: ne fait pas tel que elacheche_anis 3heurs :)
<thetrue_neozoon> re ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> tkt je suis ponctuel ^^
<elacheche_anis> :p re
<elacheche_anis> XD
<elacheche_anis> salam DelphiWorld, thetrue_neozoon je suis entrain de faire mon rapport de stage, le dead line et 20/11 XD
<DelphiWorld> haha
<DelphiWorld> sava elacheche_anis ?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: alore je viendrai :)
<elacheche_anis> hmd XD
<thetrue_neozoon> t'es chauve surtout ^^
<DelphiWorld> tu fait du linux thetrue_neozoon ?
<thetrue_neozoon> j'essaye ^^
<DelphiWorld> thetrue_neozoon: lol
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: une question, vous avez du TNT en tunisy ?
<thetrue_neozoon> allons sur off_topic sinon on va se faire ban tous xD
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, normalement l'infrastructure existe déjà et prêt à étre utiliser.. Mais j'ai pas encore entendu parler que le service est commercialiser :/
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: #ubuntu-tn_off_topic :)
<icone_sabri> bsr a ts
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> bsr elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, je m'excuse pour le retard.. mé l9itich wa9t béch inrod 3al mail mté3 event :'(
<icone_sabri> alors quoi de 9 ?
<icone_sabri> on va participer au sib cette année ?
<icone_sabri> aussi, a propos ENIT  , personne ne rép :/
<icone_sabri> quoi de 9 pour toi
<icone_sabri> ... ou est NeO31
<elacheche_anis> hani gates fil préparatifs mté3 gabes, 3andi rapport de stage lézimni inkamlou w na3tih 9bal samedi sinon mchit inzammar wijjom3a ijjéya 3andi des DS XD
<icone_sabri> bon courage
<elacheche_anis> neo31 yi5dim
<icone_sabri> echnowa préparatif zeda ?
<icone_sabri> Ye5dem? mesh ye9ra mastère
<elacheche_anis> maw famma event fi Gabès pour ce weekend!! mé fibélikch?
<elacheche_anis> 2 en 1
<icone_sabri> fibeli eb Gabes mais pas a propos la date
<elacheche_anis> 19/20
<icone_sabri> cé bo
<icone_sabri> ech besh te3melo fi nharine ya rajel ?
<icone_sabri> :o
<icone_sabri> me3ak geekette cé ça ?
<elacheche_anis> oui geekette/neo/chokri/golden
<elacheche_anis> a3mal talla 3al groupe hani l'affiche et l'event
<icone_sabri> cé bien pas mal de personnes
<icone_sabri> groupe ?
<elacheche_anis> groupe FB
<icone_sabri> zidni fih , mene3refoush
<elacheche_anis> loooool XD
<icone_sabri> fase5ato FB mte3i
<icone_sabri> 3andi we7ed e5er
<icone_sabri> chouf esmi sabri boukari
<elacheche_anis> ah ok.. ikék mé fibélich
<icone_sabri> tele9a taswira mte3 serveur
<icone_sabri> lol
<icone_sabri> fise3 le9itni
<elacheche_anis> :D
<icone_sabri> quoi de 9 mela
<icone_sabri> echnia el préparatif 7e9a
<icone_sabri> echnowa besh ete3melo et la page ?
<icone_sabri> ye5i ech behom mtefine SIB essna ?
<elacheche_anis> je comprend pas XD
<icone_sabri> echnowa 3amlo fi 7keyat les pc recylé
<icone_sabri> 9alou e5taro nehar et mefema chay
<icone_sabri> SIB ?
<elacheche_anis> famma action ce samedi je pense pour les pc recyclé, check the ML
<elacheche_anis> pour le SIB y a aucun info :
<elacheche_anis> :/
<icone_sabri> :-
<icone_sabri> cé le 29?
<icone_sabri> vs le savez ?
<elacheche_anis> le SIB, oui.. Mqis y a aucun info :/
<icone_sabri> euh; pour ENIT est-ce que j'ai que préparer la page wiki ?
<icone_sabri> pour les CDs?
<icone_sabri> avez-vou sl'information s'il y a des CDs ?
<elacheche_anis> y a pas encore des CD.. Le pack 11.04 est perdu(je pense) et le nouveau n'a pas encore livré...
<elacheche_anis> Pour l'event, je termine ce que je suis entrain de faire et je vais te répondre via la ML.. je m'excuse pour le retard..
<elacheche_anis> C'est un event d'une emi journée comme t'as dit le jour de la réunion?
<elacheche_anis> demi**
<icone_sabri> ? réunion
<icone_sabri> le jour 24/11
<icone_sabri> oui de 12->14.30
<elacheche_anis> oki
<icone_sabri> allo
<icone_sabri> winkom
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-16
<thetrue_neozoon> salam
<elacheche_anis> salam & bonjour thetrue_neozoon :D
<elacheche_anis> salam & @ ++ thetrue_neozoon nimchi na9ra :D
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-17
<fakher> bsr
<SOUSOU85> HELLO
<elacheche_anis> hey SOUSOU85
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-18
<thetrue_neozoon> salam ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-19
<thetrue_neozoon> salam ^
<elacheche_anis> salam crack3r
<crack3r> w salam elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> quoi de neuf
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-14
<Soprano> Bonjour tout le monde :)
<Soprano> C'est la 1ére fois que j'essaye de compiler un truc sous Ubuntu 12.04 , j'essaye de compliquer un Pluguin pour une dreambox, J'ai eu tout les fichiers necessaice ( Code source .cpp fichier .cfg et un fichier Makefile) , j'ai trouvé tout avec un tutoriel en Anglais , j'ai intstallé tout ce qui est necessaire mais quand j'essaye de compiler m'apparait un errur
<Soprano> Je tape make dans la repertoire ou existe le fichier .cpp , j'ai ce message d'erreur make: /dream/root/cdk/bin/powerpc-tuxbox-linux-gnu-g++: Command not found
<Soprano> Desolé pour mon mauvais Francais
<DelphiWorld> Salam :)
<DelphiWorld> ounis1 :)
<ounis1> salam DelphiWorld
<ounis1> wait a moment
<ounis> this is better ;)
<DelphiWorld> ounis: yep :)
<DelphiWorld> ounis: how are you?
<ounis> very fine
<ounis> thanks for asking
<ounis> what about you ?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: i'm fine much thant you i guess:)
<DelphiWorld> ounis: you at home or office ?
<ounis> cool
<ounis> home
<DelphiWorld> ounis: you have NileSat ?
<ounis> no :(
<ounis> no tv in here
<DelphiWorld> ounis: sad:(
<DelphiWorld> ounis: i have my radio up on nile sat now
<ounis> not really :)
<ounis> I have my PC
<ounis> cool
<DelphiWorld> ounis: ;)
<DelphiWorld> hey AminosAmigos
<DelphiWorld> ounis: http://www.alaqsavoice.ps please do you see a email contact there ?
<ounis> DelphiWorld I'll look around and see
<DelphiWorld> ounis: ;:)
<AminosAmigos> hey DelphiWorld :D how are you
<DelphiWorld> AminosAmigos: good and you?
<AminosAmigos> Ok :)
<ounis> info@alaqsavoice.ps
<AminosAmigos> info@alaqsavoice.ps
<ounis> DelphiWorld in the very bottom of the page
<ounis> :)
<AminosAmigos> i don't know if that's what your looking for :)
<ounis> I guess so AminosAmigos
<DelphiWorld> yep this one:)
<DelphiWorld> AminosAmigos: there phone please
<AminosAmigos> i am sorry i was not on the desktop
<AminosAmigos> DelphiWorld,  2851110 8 972+
<AminosAmigos> DelphiWorld,  thats wrong wait a minute +972 8 2851110
<AminosAmigos> the second one is correct
<DelphiWorld> thx thx AminosAmigos
<DelphiWorld> AminosAmigos: you have nilesat ?
<DelphiWorld> /me love AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> :)
<DelphiWorld> /me love AminosAmigos
<DelphiWorld> :P
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-15
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> ounis: SALAM
<ounis> hey DelphiWorld
<ounis> sorry for the delay
<DelphiWorld> ounis: :)
<DelphiWorld> ounis: sadly alaqsavoice is not broadcasting;(
<ounis> :( really sad
<ounis> hope they are ok :'(
<ounis> may allah be merciful upon all muslims in gaza palestine and all muslim countries
<DelphiWorld> you here ounis ?
<DelphiWorld> AminosAmigos !
<AminosAmigos> hello
<AminosAmigos> are you following the events ?
<samo_> ahliiin
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-16
<Hadhemion> rezqui?
<Hadhemion> qui*
<Hadhemion> gui*
<crack3r> bonsoir Hadhemion
<r3zguin0> crack3r t'es qui ?
<crack3r> r3zguin0, toi t'es qui?
<r3zguin0> a windows user , u ?
<crack3r> je comprends pas l'italien, desole.
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-18
<AminosAmigos> hi Neo31  what's up :)
<Neo31> nothin special :) u ?
<AminosAmigos> as usual :)
<Neo31> no news is good news hhh :p
<AminosAmigos> yep :)
<AminosAmigos> i am trying to watch a live stream but it's asking for M$ silverlight
<AminosAmigos> any Ideas
<mezen> no
<r3zguin0> http://go-mono.com/moonlight/
<r3zguin0> install this
<AminosAmigos> thnx :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-11
<proby> kawarizmi : hhhhhhh :p
<kawarizmi> proby: ???
<proby> quit/join/quit/join
<kawarizmi> كانت لي تجربة لن تتكرر مع امباثي
<kawarizmi> لصق كالعلقة
<proby> kawarizmi : 3endi mochkl fil unicode
<kawarizmi> لم استطع ان اتخلص منه الا بشق الانفس
<kawarizmi> هههه
<kawarizmi> ah d'accord
<proby> manaijimch na9ra klamik :p
<kawarizmi> je peux pas ecrire en mm temps en arabe et en fr
<kawarizmi> car je chatte ds d'autres chan
<kawarizmi> no prob
<proby> quelles chans ? 5ali 3al a9al ntayir glag :p
<kawarizmi> proby: j'avais un essai avec empathy
<kawarizmi> il s'est attaché a ma connection sans lacher
<kawarizmi> :p
<kawarizmi> j'ai du le tuer mais en vain
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-12
<_fakher> bonjour
<_fakher> procps bugs que dois je faire
<SalahMessaoud> bjr
<SalahMessaoud> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong SalahMessaoud
<elacheche_anis> hey _fakher
<_fakher> hi
<elacheche_anis> _fakher, comment il bug?
<elacheche_anis> Tu utilise quel distro?
<_fakher> 12.04
<elacheche_anis> _fakher, comment il bug?
<_fakher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/1240203
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1157643 in procps (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1240203 procps fail to start" [Undecided,Fix released]
<elacheche_anis> _fakher, le bug est lors de l'upgrade de 11.04 vers 12.04 ?
<_fakher> non
<elacheche_anis> comment t'as eu le bug? → J'utilise 12.04 et j'ai pas de problèmes
<elacheche_anis> _fakher, cat /etc/lsb-release
<_fakher> depuis quelque temps
<_fakher>  je pense update
<_fakher> Status changed to 'Confirmed' because the bug affects multiple users
<elacheche_anis> _fakher, execute → cat /etc/lsb-release | grep DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION
<_fakher> dac
<_fakher> "Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS"
<elacheche_anis> Emmm.. Je peux rien faire :D Il faut attendre que le bug sera assigner à quelques puis la traiter.. sinon j'aimerai bien savoir quel genre de problème tutrouve avec ce bug?
<_fakher> erreur lors de la mise a jour
<_fakher> ou lors de désinstallation sur synaptic
<elacheche_anis> _fakher, essaie de lancer la màj via la cli..
<elacheche_anis> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_fakher> Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :
<_fakher>  procps
<_fakher>  apport-gtk
<_fakher> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<elacheche_anis> -_-
<elacheche_anis> sudo apt-get -f install ne corrige rien?
<_fakher> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<_fakher> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<_fakher> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<_fakher> 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 0 non mis à jour.
<_fakher> 2 partiellement installés ou enlevés.
<_fakher> Après cette opération, 0 o d'espace disque supplémentaires seront utilisés.
<_fakher> Paramétrage de procps (1:3.2.8-11ubuntu6.1) ...
<_fakher> start: Job failed to start
<_fakher> invoke-rc.d: initscript procps, action "start" failed.
<_fakher> dpkg : erreur de traitement de procps (--configure) :
<_fakher>  le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1
<_fakher> dpkg : des problèmes de dépendances empêchent la configuration de apport-gtk :
<_fakher>  apport-gtk dépend de procps ; cependant :
<_fakher>  Le paquet procps n'est pas encore configuré.
<_fakher> dpkg : erreur de traitement de apport-gtk (--configure) :
<_fakher>  problèmes de dépendances - laissé non configuré
<_fakher> Aucun rapport « apport » n'a été créé car le message d'erreur indique une erreur consécutive à un échec précédent.
<_fakher>                                   Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :
<_fakher>  procps
<_fakher>  apport-gtk
<_fakher> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<elacheche_anis> next time use http://paste.ubuntu.com :D :D x)
<_fakher> dac
<_fakher> sorry
<elacheche_anis> ok, essaie ça: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apport
<elacheche_anis> essaie aussi la même commande pour procps et apport-gtk
<_fakher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6405993/
<elacheche_anis> _fakher, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<elacheche_anis> salut nizarus :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ça va!!??
<_fakher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406048/
<elacheche_anis> _fakher, est si tu essaie de re-installer procps et apport-gtk à l'aide des DEBs → http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/procps
<elacheche_anis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/apport-gtk
<_fakher> sudo mv /etc/init/procps.conf /etc/init/procps.conf.old
<_fakher> update upgrade j'ai pas eu d'erreur
<elacheche_anis> Ah cool.. t'as pu faire apt-get dist-upgrade?
<_fakher> yes
<elacheche_anis> Good..
<_fakher> merci elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Enfin de compte procps fait appel à sysctl :/ alors le problème doit être avec sysctl
<elacheche_anis> Y a pas de quoi
<_fakher> this comment
<_fakher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/1157643/comments/59
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1157643 in procps (Ubuntu Trusty) "procps fail to start" [Undecided,Fix released]
<elacheche_anis> Nice thx for the link :)
<_fakher> :)
<r3zguin0> Ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong r3zguin0
<r3zguin0> Tu pense pas w9ayét bich na3mlou section léhia bil ubuntu mobile
<r3zguin0> ?
<r3zguin0> yiziina mil install party wil bi3at lim9at3a
<r3zguin0> should we speak English first ?
<elacheche_anis> Oui pourquoi pas.. T'es capable d'animer des présentations UTouch?
<r3zguin0> Nope j'ai aucune idée , bon i took al look
<r3zguin0> but i think we can find someone capable of that !
<elacheche_anis> r3zguin0, les personnes qui animent les event de notre LoCo sont tous des benevoles.. alors on peut pas garantir la disponibilité de ces personnes.. Nous avons déjà un équipe qui fait du utouch
<elacheche_anis> Neo, hichem, bedis, et d'autres personnes.. durant le hackathon de GNU30 on a fait presque que du Ubuntu Touch et du support
<elacheche_anis> Mais il nous reste 2 problèmes :)
<elacheche_anis> 1. On fait pas nos propres events car nous ne somme pas une association ou un club.. Il faut que quelqu'un nous invite pour faire un event chez lui.. Et dans ce cas nous seront aussi limiter du public cible de l'event et les besoin de notre host.
<r3zguin0> 2problems ?
<elacheche_anis> 2. Si nous n'avons pas le problème 1.. Alors est ce que la personnes qui métrise Ubuntu touch est dispo pour faire la présentation/workshop ou pas :D :D
<r3zguin0> 1-question ; is this a rules of loco community or what ?
<elacheche_anis> 1-Rep: Pour faire des events il faut Local + sponsoring → Nous avons pas une situation juridique qui nous permet d'avoir ces deux choses :)
<r3zguin0> ah cool , so if we can find some support from clubs or association we can whatever we want ?
<r3zguin0> we can do*
<elacheche_anis> Si quelqu'un nous invite pour faire un event on peut discuter le thème et la date.. T'es pas membre de la ML?? T'as jamais suivi la procedure de préparation d'un event?
<elacheche_anis> Si tu veux egarder comment ça se passe [prepartif ENIG 2011] → https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-October/010859.html && https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-November/010897.html
<r3zguin0> elacheche_anis, je sais tous ça allah 5ir :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-15
<kawarizmi> يوجد درس حول البرمجة بلغة تكل tcl/tk على قناة#linuxac العربية لمن اراد الحضور
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-17
<zaied> slllm
#ubuntu-tn 2014-11-11
<greysky> Hello
<elacheche> Hey greysky
<greysky> Do you guys work for ubuntu from Tunis?
<greysky> guys and girls :)
<elacheche> We are volunteers.. and we are not from Tunis.. We are from Tunisia.. Tunis is a city not a country
<greysky> Yes, I meant from the capital Tunis
<elacheche> No.. We are not all from Tunis..
<greysky> Are some of you based in Tunis?
<elacheche> Yes.. Are you visiting Tunis?
<greysky> Yes , I will be for a month soon and wanted to meet you guys
<greysky> See what you do
<greysky> I've been a user of ubuntu for a while. I studied computer science. Am looking to get back into the field
<elacheche> Cool.. Where are you from?
<greysky> UK near London
<elacheche> You're not visiting Sousse or Monastir?
<greysky> No Will be near Ariana
<greysky> City centre life!
<greysky> Well 15 minutes by taxi ;0
<elacheche> I see.. Am not sure which members are @Tunis, maybe Neo31 and SalahMessaoud are working somewhere near to that area.. For myself am @Sousse.. :)
<greysky> Ah ok Well if I come to sousse I will let you know :)
<greysky> I will of course have to visit.
<greysky> And Hammamet
<greysky> Do the touristy stuff
<elacheche> If you'll visiting Sousse or Monastir we can have a coffee :)
<greysky> Cool
<greysky> so no one in tunis right now?
<elacheche> Don't think so :)
<greysky> Ok I will be back
<greysky> Nice chatting!
<elacheche> ok
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-09
<elacheche> wael, :p
<wael> elacheche: o/
<wael> twa7echt el irc bech narja3 dima ntoll :3
<elacheche> mara7bi :)
<wael> :D thx bro
<elacheche> El-Beji, 3arif bi nafsik :)
<El-Beji> wael but i'm trying to login with my old user name now
<elacheche> What a nickname x)
<El-Beji> for two years I was called like that so I decided to make it a pseudo
<elacheche> :D
 * elacheche should go home.. See you later
<El-Beji> ok
<crack3r> les frères sont là
<elacheche_anis> salut crack3r :)
<crack3r> salut !
<elacheche_anis> tu vas bien?
<crack3r> hamdoulah et toi
<elacheche_anis> ça passe
<elachecheBedis> o/
 * Chikore_ Reading logs /-)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-10
<elacheche> Morning loco!
<d4rk-5c0rp> morning elacheche
<d4rk-5c0rp> :p
<elacheche> :)
<Chikore_> Morning elacheche d4rk-5c0rp SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> GM channel o/
<elacheche> CM!
<elacheche> GM!
<elacheche_anis> chargui: o/
<chargui> hi elacheche_anis o/
<elacheche_anis> no updates on the pad
<chargui> why your cloak is different than mine :3 I want ubuntu cloak :v I'm jealous now
<chargui> too little updates in the days/hours section
<elacheche_anis> no updates at all everywhere :p
<elacheche_anis> chargui: This is why I have an Ubuntu cloak https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<chargui> ahh yes tfakert li enti uubuntu member :3
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> chargui:
<elacheche_anis> I'll prepare my planning proposition by the next Saturday.. Is that OK for you? I think you'll have time to share the pad with others..
<chargui> elacheche_anis, ok i'll share it with the others
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> I'll try to make a good planning based on all what is written in that pad, and based on all our discussion in here :)
<chargui> ok thank you anis ^_^
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-11
<elacheche> o/
<chikore> elacheche, o/
<chaker> o/
<nizarus> cbj j'ai trouvé ça mailq | tail -n+2 | awk 'BEGIN { RS = "" } { if ($8 == "www-data@exemple.com" && $9 == "")print $1 }' | tr -d '*!' | postsuper -d -
<nizarus> On peut choisir :
<nizarus> $7 – Sender
<nizarus> $8 – Recipient
<nizarus> $9 – Recipient2
<nizarus> ça marche :p
<elacheche> nizarus, cool :D
<nizarus> oups wrong channel
<cbj> mailq | grep arpwatch | awk '{print $1}' | tr -d '*!' | postsuper -d -
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-12
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-13
<chaker> o/
<chikore> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-14
<praisethemoon> good day
<elacheche> Morning Folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good morning :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi, praisethemoon our workshops are TOP3.. We still need confirmation from the ORG Team about the timing then we'll be able to dispatch the time and/or add a new workshop
<praisethemoon> elacheche, hit me with a link :D
<praisethemoon> (vote link)
<praisethemoon> I was sick this weekend, didn't write a line of code :(
<elacheche> https://github.com/emmanuel-keller/github-language-statistics/blob/master/README.md
<elacheche> inchallah labess praisethemoon https://framadate.org/utn-sfd2016-workshops
<praisethemoon> thank you elacheche <3
<praisethemoon> during the workshop will people bring their own computers?
<elacheche> aCheck the ML.. People still send workshops suggestions at D-6 -_- After 13days from the main mail thread..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I hope so, also we'll have 12 desktop with Ubuntu VMs inside to use..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, and a video projector?
<elacheche> Tomorrow night when we'll End the Poll I'll ask the TOP3 leaders to share the requirements for Workshops to share on the Social Media.. So Be prepared to share that ;)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Yep a Data show will be thre as well
<praisethemoon> Alrighty
<praisethemoon> <3
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i got an email from searchenginetilt.com@serversearchenginetilt.com with a subject of "Important : Complete Search Engine Registration for your domain praisethemoon.org"
<praisethemoon> does this seem familiar?
<praisethemoon> got it today 3am ^^
<elacheche> nzoueidi praisethemoon for now let's say that we'll have a 1h30min workshop session (can be longer or can be cancled, we need the ORG Team confirmation, it'll be for tomorrow night too).. So we should also share that time between us.. :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: That's seems to be a spam
<praisethemoon> 1h30 for the three of us?
<elacheche> 1h30 for Ubuntu-tn.. At least (if not canceled).. So we need to find away to share it wisely.. But let's wait for the ROG Team confirmation, maybe they give us 3h or 4h30min x)
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> would be nice :3
<praisethemoon> let's hope they give us more time .. 30 min is very limited
<elacheche> We'll see.. There is only 5 classromms available for the workshops, so the ORG Team will try to share them equally between communities/clubs
<elacheche> I know the 30 is nothing, I can plan my workshop to be 15min one.. I can say that it's for beginners, a 101 one and it's not supposed to be that advanced and it don't take time to do.. Or I can plan it for the whole 1h30min hours us well :p x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you'll vote soon on that poll?
<praisethemoon> I wont xD
<praisethemoon> I like how it goes so far :3
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> I can't vote for mine ..
<praisethemoon> I would vote for yours, i'm very interested
<elacheche> It'll be a beginner one x) Don't have high expectations
<elacheche> ;p
<praisethemoon> It's okay to reserve 15mins for moderate/advanced topics :3
<elacheche> I can't wait to end with SFD x) I want to install Gentoo on my Laptop x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://about.gitlab.com/2016/11/10/why-choose-bare-metal/?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, people are contacting and know my full name >.<
<elacheche> LooL.. I used your nickname :p You related it to your real name :p
<praisethemoon> wut D:
<praisethemoon> i dont get it :(
<elacheche> If I google praisethemoon I'll find you github, you're using your real name in there :D Also, people were having you in facebook suggestions (I had that) so now after seeing your nickname and findout your name they'll start adding you as "friend" x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, no ..
<praisethemoon> it's whois
<elacheche> Ah! You mean the website x) I thougth you're talking in general x)
<praisethemoon> yeah :'(
<praisethemoon> how do i opt out of that
<elacheche> No problem praisethemoon :) Just use good filters :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, all my info is there, address, phone
<elacheche> Yep.. You may add that hiden whois service.. I don't have a problem with it because my info are already public because of my comunity envolvement.. But I'll think about hiding my real address at least..
<praisethemoon_> elacheche, i didn't find it anywhere :(
<praisethemoon> DAMMIT ANOTHER EMAIL
<praisethemoon> :'(
<elacheche> contact the support praisethemoon :)
<elacheche> And ask how you can hide your whois
<elacheche> BTW, why do you use file names with spaces in the goldparser-templates dir?? Is that a requirment? if not, remove those spaces.. spaces in file names aren't good
<praisethemoon> elacheche, that folder is kinda pointless
<praisethemoon> those are templates that i've overrided to generate lua code
<praisethemoon> by default they generate C code from the language Grammar
<praisethemoon> so I think i'll just remove the folder
<praisethemoon> frankly, there is a lot of work to be done on my language
<elacheche> :) I'm helping you with the silly work :p
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> thank you <3
<praisethemoon> currently, i'm writing a computer vision library
<praisethemoon> and I'm learning OpenCL; which is a standard for heterogeneous computing
<elacheche> x) An other side project x)
<SalahMessaoud> o/ channel
<praisethemoon> so I can run some code on the GPU
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud, o/
<elacheche> Hello SalahMessaoud :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, computer vision can gain significan speed improvements when executed on the GPU :)
<praisethemoon> so i'm learning some awesome things
<elacheche> Cool x) I'm tryingto learn many things at once x) I should concentrate x)
<elacheche> s/concentrate/focus"
<praisethemoon> i feel you my friend
<praisethemoon> :'(
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> How are you SalahMessaoud :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, support created a bill 6dt
<praisethemoon> said information will hide once paid :)
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> Cool :)
<SalahMessaoud> Good elacheche, you ?
<elacheche> Good x)
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK pavlushka :D
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: give me just one day, I can tell.
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, one day is too long :P
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: how about a week then?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, hmm .. still too much, for some one who write irc bots :3
<praisethemoon> HERE COMES!
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, good day.
<u-la-la> salut
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, you speak french?
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Excuse me?
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, who is elacheche?
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: I'm afraid I have no idea
<praisethemoon> OH MY GOD
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg elacheche
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<pavlushka> u-la-la: google elacheche
<u-la-la> pavlushka: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<pavlushka> u-la-la: find elacheche
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Huh?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: search elacheche
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I couldn't find anything that matched 'elacheche'
<pavlushka> really
<praisethemoon> X'DDDDDD
<praisethemoon> almost died there xD
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg Elacheche Anis
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg Ubuntu
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Ubuntu (operating system) A Debian-based Linux operating system and distribution for personal computers, smartphones and... :: Ubuntu (philosophy) A Nguni Bantu term roughly translating to "human kindness". :: Ubuntu Edge A proposed high-concept smartphone announced by Canonical Ltd. on 22 July 2013.
<praisethemoon> u-la-la ddg Donald Trump
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Donald Trump An American businessman and politician who became the President-elect of the United States on... :: "Donald Trump" (song) A song from American rapper Mac Miller, and the only song released as an official single from his... :: Donald Trump Jr. Donald John "Don" Trump Jr. is an American businessman.
<praisethemoon> u-la-la ddg praisethemoon
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<elacheche> ubuntulog: is watching
<praisethemoon> but the fun just began :(
<pavlushka> elacheche: yeah, ubuntulog should get by now that DuckDuckGo has a very smalll database :p
<praisethemoon> we need #ubuntu-tn-offtopic :D
<pavlushka> :D
<elacheche> lool.. x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, seriously, we need a place to troll
<praisethemoon> right pavlushka?
<pavlushka> pavlushka: Exactly
<praisethemoon> XDDDD
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: Exactly
<praisethemoon> \o/
 * praisethemoon will brb must reboot
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you can troll in here.. Until we get people here again, then we'll get an offtopic one :)
<SalahMessaoud> ubuntulog, do you mind if we have fun in here ?
<SalahMessaoud> see elacheche, no problem :D
<elacheche> x)
<SalahMessaoud> u-la-la, help
<u-la-la> SalahMessaoud: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<u-la-la> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you can troll in here.. Until we get people here again, then we'll get an offtopic one :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, we made it \o/
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Did you got my PR? x=
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> PR?
<praisethemoon> makse me think of google's PageRank
<praisethemoon> :(
<elacheche> Pull Request.. Kodo!
<praisethemoon> You did?? :D let's see
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: sorry, you made what?
<elacheche> praisethemoon nzoueidi can you please open goodreads or codinggame using chrome/chromium and tell me if you have some SSL issues?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I told you I'm helping with the silly things :p
<praisethemoon> omg elacheche <3 dat commit XD
<praisethemoon> but seriously, thanks :')
<praisethemoon> <3
<elacheche> 2 commits :p dont understimate me :p :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, if my code does not compile, i'm gonna blame you
<praisethemoon> MUAHAHAHAHA
<elacheche> lool.. x) praisethemoon it won't compile :p And you should blame this → "C:/Users/Mega-PC/Desktop/" not me
 * praisethemoon got owned
<praisethemoon> :(
<elacheche> That's the next patch :) you shouldn't use a such thing in your code.. ;)
<elacheche> Shame on you
<praisethemoon> elacheche, that hurts :'(
<elacheche> Otherwise everything gonna be fine.. I just replaced all beserk words with kodo..  As far as I can see you only use it in the luaL_dotfile.. Everything else is just a comment or a string..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Nah! It's not a big deal! You need only to fix l 91 in main.cpp and l 82 in compiler.cpp everything else is good.. You didn't read the commits details before merging!! x)
<praisethemoon> i never accepted/made a PR xD
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> check again, I made a comment on the lines with issue
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i just realised i'm not watching my own repositories
<praisethemoon> elacheche, :D
<elacheche> What did I miss x)
<praisethemoon> <praisethemoon> elacheche, i just realised i'm not watching my own repositories
<praisethemoon> :3
<nzoueidi> o/ elacheche no I don't have SSL issues on chromium
<Chikore> Bonjour à tous
<praisethemoon> Chikore, o/
<Chikore> How are you?
<praisethemoon> I'm good Chikore thank you, and yourself? :)
<nzoueidi> Hello Chikore praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, o/
<nzoueidi> how are you praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> I'm good my friend :D wbu?
<nzoueidi> good as well :D ty
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: o/
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, o/
<nzoueidi> pavlushka: hello :D
<pavlushka> xD
<nzoueidi> how are you
<praisethemoon> u-la-la ddg pavlushka
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: I am good, you?
 * nzoueidi is feeling good :D
<pavlushka> cool :D
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Tunis, Tunisia
<u-la-la> pavlushka: In Tunis-Carthage, Tunisia at 5:00 PM CET on November 14, 2016: 18°C; Humidity: 68%; Wind: NE at 6 km/h; Conditions: Partly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 6:56 AM CET/5:10 PM CET; Moonrise/set: 5:32 PM CET/6:25 AM CET
<praisethemoon> wow
<praisethemoon> :D
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, weather in Alaska
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Too many places match Alaska: Anchorage; Barrow; Cantwell; Dutch Harbor; Fairbanks; Haines; Juneau; Ketchikan; Kodiak; Kotzebue; McGrath; Nome; Old Salmon Village; Petersburg; Seward; Sitka; Skagway; Talkeetna; Trapper Creek; Valdez; Wrangell and Yakutat
<praisethemoon> uhhm
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> okay
<elacheche> This is the SSL bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Alaska, USA
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Too many places match Alaska, USA: Anchorage; Barrow; Cantwell; Dutch Harbor; Fairbanks; Haines; Juneau; Ketchikan; Kodiak; Kotzebue; McGrath; Nome; Old Salmon Village; Petersburg; Seward; Sitka; Skagway; Talkeetna; Trapper Creek; Valdez; Wrangell and Yakutat
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Cantwell, Alaska
<u-la-la> pavlushka: In Denali Park, Alaska at 9:16 AM AKST on November 14, 2016: 2°C; Humidity: 70%; Wind: SSW at 6 km/h; Conditions: Overcast; Sunrise/set: 9:17 AM AKST/4:02 PM AKST; Moonrise/set: 5:03 PM AKST/8:54 AM AKST
<praisethemoon> o/
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, hey!
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey dude
<AcidNinjaFWHR> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5797928814.png
<elacheche> :'(
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Don't be sad, your time will come.
<elacheche> AcidNinjaFWHR: Thisis the best I can get @work right now https://www.speedtest.net/result/5798059353.png
<elacheche> Don't ask me about the 50Mb/s Upload thing, no one seems to understand that x) Since I migrated my FW/GW to pfSense I can't get less than 30Mb/s in upload.. It's supposed to be 20Mb/s.. x) I used to use endianFW, it was 20Mb/s..
<AcidNinjaFWHR> It's already good.
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I just got this fiber installed, I had 9Mb/s download and about 1Mb upload..... with ADSL2
<AcidNinjaFWHR> and I've had bad connections since 1999 :(
<AcidNinjaFWHR> for me it's quite a revenge :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Now i'm gonna get all blurayz in the world hahahahahahaha
<elacheche> I still have 4Mb/s ADSL @home.. Of course 4Mb/s is what in the contract -_- But, I'll migrate to the new 4G offer from ooderoo, or if Orange have a better plan I'll try that too..
<elacheche> Salam amine :)
<elacheche> Welcome to #ubuntu-tn :)
<elacheche> Sorry, but I got to go.. I'll be around again in an hour or two..
 * elacheche brb
<elacheche> praisethemoon: afra7li b amine x)
<amine> salam everyone
<amine> sorry was playing WoW :p
<praisethemoon> amine, o/
<praisethemoon> how is going son
<amine> hamdouALLAH
<amine> and you?
<praisethemoon_> amine, i'm good too.
<praisethemoon_> You play league of legends?
<praisethemoon_> AcidNinjaFWHR, how is william doing? :)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> fine thanks
<praisethemoon_> I have bad internet @ home :(
<AcidNinjaFWHR> He's growing up
<praisethemoon_> i bet he is :)
<praisethemoon_> can he python yet?
<praisethemoon_> :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I just tried a 4GB movie, i got it in 5 mins
<praisethemoon_> XD
<praisethemoon_> check praisethemoon.org
<AcidNinjaFWHR> He can't python no
<praisethemoon_> hehe ^^
<AcidNinjaFWHR> <o_o>
<AcidNinjaFWHR> amazing
<AcidNinjaFWHR> who is your hoster ?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Ohh let me guess
<AcidNinjaFWHR> archost ? xD
<amine> I dont play leage of legends, I used to play dota2 but with the toxic community I just left
<amine> I play WoW from time to time or after a long day at work
<praisethemoon_> amine, close enough xD
<praisethemoon_> sorry, meant AcidNinjaFWHR
<praisethemoon_> it's webhost.tn :3
<praisethemoon_> amine, oh I see xD
<praisethemoon_> I kinda quit playing league long time ago
<praisethemoon_> like 2 days i guess
<praisethemoon_> right pavlushka?
<amine> lol
<praisethemoon_> u-la-la, ddg league of legends
<praisethemoon_> so amine what do you do in life?
<u-la-la> praisethemoon_: League of Legends Meanings :: League of Legends Category :: Multiplayer online battle arena games :: Multiplayer-only video games :: Science fantasy video games
<praisethemoon_> u-la-la, good boy.
<u-la-la> praisethemoon_: thankyou!
<amine> work
<praisethemoon_> What kind of job?
<amine> u-la-la reminds me of chuck norris we have at work xD
<amine> embedded software engineer
<u-la-la> amine: One learns a new thing every day
<praisethemoon_> u-la-la, nice response!
<amine> working on openwrt most of the time
<u-la-la> praisethemoon_: Sorry...
<praisethemoon_> amine, i'm R&D software engineer
<praisethemoon_> Where do you work?
<amine> the company? it was Ocedo and then we got bought by Riverbed
<praisethemoon_> You got a salary increase? :D
<amine> Karlsruhe, Germany
<praisethemoon_> Oh okay xD
<praisethemoon_> thought you would be here in Tunisia
<praisethemoon_> good for you xD
<amine> lol
<praisethemoon_> glad to see you're still keeping in touch :)
<amine> well, I always wanted to work on something related to the Linux kernel
<praisethemoon_> AcidNinjaFWHR, stop playing MTA already ..
<amine> sadly not so many comapnies in Tunisia that do that
<praisethemoon_> true :/
 * pavlushka enjoying the view
<praisethemoon_> pavlushka, <3
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I don't praisethemoon_
<praisethemoon_> I know you don't ..
<AcidNinjaFWHR> but hey thanks for the idea
<AcidNinjaFWHR> xD
<praisethemoon_> I just wanted to remind you for the good old days
<praisethemoon_> of*
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Too bad younis became a jerk :(
<amine> so what are you exactly working on?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> At least, you're still cool praisethemoon_ :D
<praisethemoon_> My company has a custom ECM platform, i work on enhancing their information retreival system
<praisethemoon_> I've been working for 3 months :3
<praisethemoon_> this is my first job
<praisethemoon_> but at night, i do all sort of creepy things
<praisethemoon_> machine learning
<praisethemoon_> computer vision
<praisethemoon_> Game development
<praisethemoon_> currently interested in IoT as well
<amine> Oh I did some game dev in the past mostly using C++
<amine> oh I miss C++
<praisethemoon_> C++ is horrible :(
<praisethemoon_> elacheche, tell him!
<amine> why?
<praisethemoon_> AcidNinjaFWHR, he told me he had some trouble with you
<praisethemoon_> But i really think it's just because he's still young
<praisethemoon_> he make mistakes, stupid mistakes
<praisethemoon_> Don't you think?
<praisethemoon_> amine, i'm writing my own language \o/
<amine> for what purpose?
<praisethemoon_> A lot ..
<praisethemoon_> 1. Fun
<praisethemoon_> 2. Solve Real Life Issues
<praisethemoon_> 3. Human Evolution
<praisethemoon_> wait what?
<praisethemoon_> u-la-la, ddg human evolution
<u-la-la> praisethemoon_: Human evolution The evolutionary process leading up to the appearance of modern humans. :: The Evolution of Man The fourth studio album by British recording artist Example. :: Descent of Man A book on evolutionary theory by English naturalist Charles Darwin, first published in 1871. :: Human evolution (origins of society and culture) The evolutionary emergence of modern human anatomy in association with modern cogniti
<elacheche> Hey again folks! :) amine having fun in hre!
<elacheche> here*
<amine> yes, now Im having "fun" with openwrt
<elacheche> Great :D
<elacheche> o/ praisethemoon_
<praisethemoon_> elacheche, \o
<praisethemoon_> i can't change my nick :(
<praisethemoon_> i'll relog
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK pavlushka
<elacheche> Shame on you WinBugs user -_-
<praisethemoon> D:
<praisethemoon> :(
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: Windows I guess :p
<praisethemoon> yeah :'(
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, ddg windows
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: The tubes are clogged!
<praisethemoon> nuuuu
<elacheche> x)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-15
<praisethemoon> good day people o/
<nzoueidi> good morning folks
<amine> morning everyone
<praisethemoon> amine, nzoueidi o/
<elacheche> Morning folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/ good day
<praisethemoon> did someone say Data Science? :D
<nzoueidi> \o/ no one xD
<elacheche> :)
<amine> anyone worked with ubus before by any chance?
<elacheche>  not me
<elacheche> amine: did you ever used pfSense?
<amine> I remember once when I was a student :p
<amine> why?
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, you forgot to check your email :P
<praisethemoon> amine, you code in C at work?
<elacheche> Just to ask about your thoughts comparing it with OpenWRT, in case you have a hardware that supports both of them.. :)
<amine> emm, I think they do have different purposes? isnt pfsense more about network security and administration right?
<amine> openwrt is for embedded systems
<SalahMessaoud> Morning o/
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud, \o
<elacheche> Morning SalahMessaoud, amine pfSense works on embdded systems as well.. afaik, it offers the services that OpenWRT offers, WiFi managment, Captive Portal, DMZ, DHCP, DSN, stats, QoS, etc, and more security things like a good FW and VPN server etc..
<amine> pfSense® software has the flexibility to be installed on a wide range of hardware, but it is currently supported only on the x86 architecture
<amine> from pfsense website
<elacheche> There is an ARM version as well..
<elacheche> It's based on FreeBSD, so it works whenever FreeBSD works
<praisethemoon> amine, what language do you use at work? :)
<amine> @elacheche have you used both? if yes did you see any differences?
<amine> @praisethemoon, depends on what Im working on but 90% C
<amine> and sometimes Perl and Python for some cloud work
<praisethemoon> C is awesome
<praisethemoon> o/
<praisethemoon> high five
<amine> C is love, C is life
<praisethemoon> omg
<praisethemoon> <3
<praisethemoon> You sir, are awesome.
<amine> but its harder to understand if someone doesnt write comments or document his work... thats what Im struggling with right now
<amine> callbacks everywhere
<praisethemoon> oh damn
<praisethemoon> teach him how to good_pattern ..
<praisethemoon> wait, i have a tweet for you
<amine> well, in embedded software most people trade efficiency for beauty
<praisethemoon> I agree :(
<amine> so they write optimized code but a bit ugly and chaotic
<praisethemoon> check this https://twitter.com/iamdevloper/status/796781099540103168
<praisethemoon> thanks to elacheche xD
<amine> :D
<amine> well, the thing is when you work with open source projects most of the time there will be no documentation
<amine> you have to dig in by yourself and swim in the sea of code
<amine> until you have that "aha" moment when you finally understand what is happening
<elacheche> amine: Open Source projcts should be well documented.. At least with comments inside code.. Whenever you get tha aha moment add a comment explaining it ;) Comments will not lose the code optimization, will they?!
<elacheche> amine: I use pfSense, had hands on OpenWRT ones years ago, I don't really rememebr much than I described above
<amine> no they wont, but after spending a long time debugging code the last thing I will think about is adding comments to that code xD (I know its bad)
<elacheche> x) I feel you :D
<elacheche> amine: what do you use as OS?
<amine> I was using OpenSuSe on my desktop at work and Neon (Kubuntu) on work laptop
<amine> yup two different stuff :p
<amine> but at least both Im using KDE as a DE
<elacheche> lool x) An other KDE guy around x)
<amine> I really like Plasma
<amine> so beautiful
<amine> there are annoying bugs but its getting better
<amine> they *
<elacheche> I don't use KDE.. :) I don't like it x)
<amine> why not
<elacheche> I just don't like it x)
<amine> Im using Windows 10 also in my "gaming" desktop
<amine> thats the only connection I have with Windows
<amine> maybe with the new Vulkan API things wioll change
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> did someone mention kde?
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, ddg KDE
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: KDE An international free software community producing an integrated set of cross-platform... :: Kernel density estimation A non-parametric way to estimate the probability density function of a random variable. :: KDE Plasma 5 KDE Plasma 5 refers to the latest iteration of the desktop environment created by KDE primarily... :: KDE Software Compilation A desktop environment and an associated range of KDE Applications pr
<praisethemoon> thank you u-la-la
<nizarus> bjr elacheche
<nizarus> tu as vu le mail de ISIMUx ?
<elacheche> Bonjour nizarus, oui, j'ai pas pu le lire x( too much blue.. I'll try to reread again and understand.. It's not that clear :/
<nizarus> lol :) tu n'aime pas le bleu :p
<nizarus> bon je viens de lui répondre.
<elacheche> I was about to tell him to join us on sfd as well.. But there is other requests in the mail that I couldn't read becasue of the blue, and too busy to copy/paste it somewhere else and focus with it.. So I didn't said anything
<nzoueidi> for that I don't like HTML mails x)
<praisethemoon> blue is windows color
<praisethemoon> :D
<praisethemoon> Hello o/
<Chikore> Hello :)
<Chikore> ping SalahMessaoud
<praisethemoon> Chikore, how are you doing?
<Chikore> Hey I'm fine
<Chikore> I just want to ask people here who will go to SFD?
<nzoueidi> Chikore: almost all the peeps here will be in the SFD except pavlushka :D
<Chikore> why?
<nzoueidi> cause we want to go :P
<nzoueidi> elacheche: by the way, after the mail from Rached how we will organize our workshops?
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: ^
<pavlushka> Chikore: may be nzoueidi thinks I use self modified proprietary Ubuntu, that's why :p
<pavlushka> or I am an NSFD enthusiast.
<pavlushka> like NSFW
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
<Chikore> May be you are using a NSFW distro? :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: We will see, based on the poll, it's me you & praisethemoon, we will see how much time we'll have, and share it between us as needed, also we need to prepare our requirments, so we can help each others installingthem on the VMs or laptops when the other one is pesenting the workshop
<nzoueidi> okay inchallah
<elacheche> I should start planning my docker scenario by tonight.. Maybe running simple Drupal or HTML webapp will be good.. 2 or 3 cts for each service including the DATA one.. I don't know..
<nzoueidi> For me I still writing my prez for the 3rd time, I try each time to get it more simpler..
<elacheche> No prez for me.. Just 2 or 3 slides about Docker Def + docker vs virtualisation.. After that I'll attack the cli
<nzoueidi> That's what I am doing :D 4 slides as max then the MAGIC :D
<praisethemoon> o/
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey 0/
<praisethemoon> how is it going AcidNinjaFWHR?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> fine thanks.
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, how was your day?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> boring, as always.
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Got to run pricing cycles on the ERP
<praisethemoon> why
<AcidNinjaFWHR> one cycle takes 8 hours
<praisethemoon> :(
<AcidNinjaFWHR> because my company updates its prices one time every year.
<AcidNinjaFWHR> (commercial prices, and costing prices)
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, change company :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> well 1st the costing ofc, then the commercial price
<praisethemoon> XD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> no I won't because i'm the only one to know how to do that :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> $_$
<praisethemoon> uhh
<praisethemoon> i'll work with you :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Yeahhhhhhh
<praisethemoon> :D
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, so, what do you do in your free time?
<praisethemoon> Chikore, hey!
<AcidNinjaFWHR> well well I'm watching some tv shows
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, what about pegasus?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Grimm, Blindspot, Mr Robot, Z Nation, Second Chance, The Strain, Lucifer, Timeless, The Flash
<AcidNinjaFWHR> omg pegasus xD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> pegasus is dead long time ago dude.
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, yeah XD
<praisethemoon> the good old days bro :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Yeah
<AcidNinjaFWHR> old.
<AcidNinjaFWHR> very old :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> like us now.
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> so, you're not working on anything? Just chillin and enjoying life? :3
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-16
<praisethemoon> o/
<praisethemoon> good day everyone
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, o/
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, I heard you're not coming to SFD!
<pavlushka> o/ praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> that is INACCEPTABLE!
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I am from Bangladesh, haven't come across to any group here yet :)
<praisethemoon> I know
<pavlushka> from SFD.
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> We need a live stream
<praisethemoon> so pavlushka can watch the event live
<praisethemoon> elacheche, work on that.
<pavlushka> xD
<praisethemoon> don't worry pavlushka, I got your back.
 * pavlushka stopped worrying 
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, ddg Twitch.tv
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: "Official site" http://www.twitch.tv :: TWiT.tv - TWiT.tv, which is the operating trade name of TWiT LLC, is a podcast network founded by technology broadcaster and author Leo Laporte and run by his wife and company CEO Lisa Laporte. The network began operation in April 2005 with the launch of This Week in Tech. :: Twitch gameplay (reaction time) - Twitch gameplay is a type of video gameplay scenario that tests a playe
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, thank you.
<u-la-la> sure thing, praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> I once thought of becoming a live streamer
<praisethemoon> stream view games, coding
<praisethemoon> :(
<praisethemoon> I do have the hardware for it, but not the internet
<Chikore> Good Morning
<pavlushka> Morning Chikore
<praisethemoon> Chikore, good day!
<praisethemoon> you're coming to SFD Chikore?
<Chikore> Yes =)
<Chikore> it's a chance to meet the legendary elacheche :P
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> Chikore, what workshops will you attend?
<elacheche> Morning folks, praisethemoon pavlushka I don't have the required hardware to stream anything :/ I'll ping the SFD ORG Team
<elacheche> Chikore: Yo! I'm no legend.. You're the best one to know that..
<Chikore> elacheche, it's been a while dude :) I hope Neo will come too
<elacheche> Neo have a talk during SFD :)
<elacheche> So, he'll come
<Chikore> Good :)
<Chikore> praisethemoon, SFD for me is Such a Friend's Day
<praisethemoon> oh, you're not into IT?
<elacheche> It's so sad that many will not join us this year.. People like sidki, alex, yurilz, ziedAbid maybe and others..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you don't get it..
<Chikore> Yes :(
<praisethemoon> Why not
<Chikore> May be in another meetings
<Chikore> let's organize em
<elacheche> We were attending SFD for years that it's now an yearly friends meeting, we don't really think of it as IT event x)
<elacheche> Chikore: They're not in Tunisia.. So, good luck with that..
<praisethemoon> oh xD
<praisethemoon> makes sense ..
<elacheche> isn't it nzoueidi ?!
<praisethemoon> I have a dream, that one day I will not attend SFD because I would not be in tunisia :D
<Chikore> I remember UGJ'13 ?? I repared the DD and I have the videos O:)
<praisethemoon> Chikore, what do you do in life?
<Chikore> I play with my keyboard :P
<elacheche> praisethemoon: When that day comes you'll attend other cool confs.. Like FOSSDem
<elacheche> Chikore: I still have everything, I was cleaning my HD space last week, and find too much memories..
<Chikore> yes.. memories
<Chikore> let's share them !!
<praisethemoon> Chikore, i still don't get it :( you are a musician?
<elacheche> One day.. I need to re-orgnize them 1st.. I was cleaning my HD becasue I have 2 Downloads dirs & 2 desktop dirs with GB of data.. With too many duplicated huge files.. I wasn't very organized years ago x) and still x(
<Chikore> praisethemoon, yes :]
<praisethemoon> as a sysadmin, you should be more organized than anyone around here :3
<elacheche> as a sysadmin I'm organized when it comes to config files and srvices related files, not my personnal ones x)
<praisethemoon> aww :(
<praisethemoon> Chikore, you play piano?
<Chikore> elacheche, do this find -iname *.jpg - exec mv {} ../Images \;
<Chikore> praisethemoon, No I play Guitar
<praisethemoon> Chikore, that's awesome :D you have some youtube video or something?
<elacheche> I don't Chikore, I also have videos and the only type of organization I had is putting each pics in a dir named withthe event name.. I was using the -size to find them ;)
<Chikore> Haha you are the master of these commands I know what to do
<Chikore> praisethemoon, yes
<Chikore> But now I'm in a programming mood O:)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Do you ever heard this song ? https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/798812575441915904
<elacheche> BilGa will be missed this year :'(
<Chikore> RMS :D
<Chikore> Oww :(
<elacheche> He's in France..
<Chikore> I remember he hate France :P
<praisethemoon> Chikore, what do you code?
<praisethemoon> what language
<Chikore> I code apps :D
<Chikore> I code for food :P
<Chikore> May be one day we will meets AT ubuntu-fr event :D elacheche
<elacheche> who knows..
<praisethemoon> ChanServ, what language? :)
 * Chikore is not ChanServ 
<Chikore> I use Javascript to code Mobile apps, web apps, desktop apps and server apps
<praisethemoon> Chikore, what language do you code in?
<Chikore> I use Javascript to code Mobile apps, web apps, desktop apps and server apps
<Chikore> praisethemoon, and you?
<praisethemoon> I code in C/C++ and Lua
<elacheche> praisethemoon: did kodo compiles! x)
<praisethemoon> How proficient are you in Js?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i have not tried yet ^^ currently focusing on OpenCL
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I was so frustrated yesterday ..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Add a compiling how to to the repo so I can try to compile it and fix the C:\ bug
<praisethemoon> Turns out my graphic card Nvidia GTX 970 DOES NOT SUPPORT OPENCL 2
<praisethemoon> BECAUSE NVIDIA DOES NOT WANT ME TO USE IT :(
<praisethemoon> they have their own proprietary solution called Cuda .. :(
<praisethemoon> so they are kinda rivals
<praisethemoon> now I need an AMD GPU
<praisethemoon> any donor?
<elacheche> This won't work praisethemoon https://developer.nvidia.com/opencl ?
<praisethemoon> that's opencl 1.1
<Chikore> I have a NVIDIA GTX 980 and it works for me
<praisethemoon> and I couldn't download find SDK (they said it's bundled with the drivers)
<praisethemoon> I've only found runtime libraries .dll
<praisethemoon> let's not mention nvidia support on linux :)
<praisethemoon> PRAISE AMD
<praisethemoon> i want to sell my gpu
<praisethemoon> Chikore, opencl 1.1 is old ..
<praisethemoon> nvidia does not support opencl 2, nor it plans to
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Intel GPU don't support it?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, it does! but I don't have one ^^
<praisethemoon> Intel GPU is integreted with i7 processors AFAIK, i have i5 cpu
<elacheche> No intergated GPU! You have a custom build?
<praisethemoon> Yeah :)
<praisethemoon> from MegaPC
<elacheche> Oh!
<praisethemoon> i'll send you link
<Chikore> check this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_geforce_gtx980&num=1
<praisethemoon> Chikore, beautiful
<praisethemoon> but no opencl :(
<Chikore> and why OpenCL?
<praisethemoon> Chikore, i'm learning it, it's an open standard supported by most vendors
<Chikore> ok, so is that you who code lua ?
<praisethemoon> I code in lua, yes.
<Chikore> Good
<praisethemoon> Chikore, we might work on something together
<praisethemoon> what kind of apps do you code?
<Chikore> Now I'm coding on a AI project
<praisethemoon> Chikore, tell me more about it.
<amine> oh I love lua, I spent some time working on a wireshark plugin and lua was very fun
<praisethemoon> amine, <3
<Chikore> I'm coding a Human :)
<Chikore> a little boy
<praisethemoon> for what purposes?
<amine> politicians have been coding humans for a long time :p
<praisethemoon> I'm very much into AI.
<praisethemoon> amine, +1.
<Chikore> it's a multi purposes
<Chikore> but first it's for a IoT project (just for fun)
<praisethemoon> so you are into IoT as well? :)
<Chikore> yeah
<praisethemoon> We have a lot of interests in common :3
<Chikore> I did a lot of things
<Chikore> VR apps like
<praisethemoon> We can definitely code something together
<amine> on the last conference I went too, I got a free IoT gateway from Intel and was very happy until I found they were using their own OS and not wrt for example
<praisethemoon> xD
<amine> but still its free so I will try to install wrt on it
<Chikore> We have a custom OS based debian
<Chikore> compiled from scratch :)
<praisethemoon> That's interesting.
<praisethemoon> Chikore, what's your job?
<amine> what do you by compiled from scratch?
<praisethemoon> the custom OS I assume ..
<amine> yh but I dont understand "compiled" from scratch
<praisethemoon> because usually you take an image and add stuff, no?
<Chikore> you download the source code and you make it
<praisethemoon> I think they changed a lot of "debian kernel" things ..
<Chikore> yes but it's a debian with Kernel 4.8.8
<Chikore> and it's not a debian
<Chikore> I used aptitude on it
<Chikore> Who tried Arch Linux ?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinja, uses Arch daily
<praisethemoon> he joins us at night
<Chikore> SalahMessaoud, have a nice day Bro :)
<amine> so what did you change exactly?
<Chikore> amine, it's just a OS with the necessary drivers and apps to be lightweight and speed for a Raspberry PI
<SalahMessaoud> Morning channel o/
<SalahMessaoud> Chikore, o/
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud, good day officer.
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you're here?
<elacheche> yeah
<praisethemoon> gonna send you a link
<praisethemoon> and I want your review
<praisethemoon> same for everyone in here :3
 * Chikore is waiting the link
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> sorry, here comes
<praisethemoon> https://praisethemoon.org/buy-me-a-book
<amine> well its nice, but personally I wouldn't add it unless I have some good content on the blog already
<praisethemoon_> excuse my awesome internet :(
<praisethemoon> amine, yeah, you're right
<praisethemoon> i can disable it; it's wordpress.
<elacheche> I like it praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> <3
<SalahMessaoud>  Chikore I am an arch user : D
<praisethemoon> thanks everyone ^^
<Chikore> Nice :) you are a blogger
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: better than a Winbug user :p
<SalahMessaoud> I switched 2 years ago from Ubuntu to Arch
<Chikore> I recently downloaded Manjaro 16.10
<Chikore> :V
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> I recently installed Gentoo x) It was fun x)
<SalahMessaoud> I just use arch plain :D, I had to install everything by myself
<SalahMessaoud> I did that in purpose to learn a bit more
<SalahMessaoud> about the system
<Chikore> Gentoo is too flexible
<Chikore> the same thing SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> Now I am stuck with it :D
<Chikore> switching to Arch is like taking the road swimming at first
<Chikore> Manjaro is simplest Arch disto they said lol
<praisethemoon> i remember using archbang was it?
<Chikore> manjaro is funniest :D
<SalahMessaoud> There is Antergos also
<SalahMessaoud> https://github.com/antergos
<amine> why do I see a lot of people suggesting to other people to start coding with C because its simple...
<nizarus> elacheche: Impossible de récupérer http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/ubuntu/dists/yakkety-backports/InRelease  Impossible de se connecter à elacheche:
<nizarus> Impossible de récupérer http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/ubuntu/dists/yakkety-backports/InRelease  Impossible de se connecter à ubuntu.mirror.tn
<nizarus> ton script n'a rien détecté ?
<elacheche> nizarus: mon script ne check pas la mirroir elle même, il récupérer les status depuis https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.tn-archive2.. Et les logs vers un fichier pour avoir un historique.. J'ai pas eu le temps pour ajouter une fonctionalité de check réel, je dois planifier ça..
<elacheche> L'autre problème que LP est trops lourd, même les crons de check des mirroirs qu'il fait ne se lance pas réguliairement, peut être je dois regarder le code source de LP et utiliser le mm code qu'il utilise pour vérifier mirror.tn.. ça sera plus rapide car c'est juste 1 miroire
<elacheche> mirror.tn
<elacheche> is down
<praisethemoon> elacheche, check my first blog post <3
<nizarus> praisethemoon: link ?
<praisethemoon> https://praisethemoon.org/
<nizarus> c'est qui ton hébergeur ?
<praisethemoon> webhost.tn
<praisethemoon> recommended by elacheche
<praisethemoon> i was about to use ovh
<nizarus> l'infra est en tunisie c'est bien
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Chekc twitter DM nizarus
<praisethemoon> oh nice :3
<elacheche> praisethemoon: https://is.gd/eadzov
<praisethemoon> omg elacheche
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> YOU REALLY TROLLED ME :(
<elacheche> I don't troll, I just help O:-)
 * praisethemoon knows :)
<praisethemoon> In any case, I have tried to do; but the server fails to redirect
<praisethemoon> i'll try again
<nizarus> bon courage praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> merci nizarus :)
<praisethemoon> you like the website? :3
<elacheche> Maybe no apache rewirte.. praisethemoon There is many ways to do that.. Check them all ;)
<praisethemoon> Sir yes sir!
<nizarus> de mon coté mon premier article ne date pas d'hier :/ https://blog.nizarus.tn/2007/11/a-chaque-chose-un-debut
<elacheche> :D
<nizarus> j'ai utilisé ce billet pour passer en https https://wpformation.com/wordpress-http-https/
<elacheche> Je me souviens lire presque chaque article de ce blog lorsque j'ai trouvé en 2009 x)
<pavlushka> elacheche: btw, I should tell you that we do have a team who will celebrate SFD in Bangladesh, Named as BDOSN but the lack in purity like they promote Open (not Free) Source slogan using proprietary and mostly closed source tools.
<elacheche> :/
<pavlushka> appears Hilarious when they do it, lol
<pavlushka> may be just to grab some Government funding, the movement, and I am not sure what goes with Ubuntu Bangladesh also, the saddest part.
<Chikore> SalahMessaoud, I'm actually installing Manjaro on my PC
<elacheche> Good news,
<elacheche> Cypress just bought Broadcom's wifi business and published their datasheets
<elacheche> praisethemoon: nzoueidi here ?
<praisethemoon> Le me is here
<elacheche> I need this info in private
<elacheche> C'est bon pour les ateliers et j'ai besoin des informations suivantes pour cahque atelier :
<elacheche> - Photo de profil de l'animateur
<elacheche> - Brève Bio
<elacheche> - Résumé de l'atelier
<elacheche> We have a little issue.. "Il n y a pas un vidéo projecteur ni un marqueur"
<praisethemoon> elacheche, WHAT
<praisethemoon> I can't work without those ..
<praisethemoon> I literally need both.
<praisethemoon> It's a damn university why can't we have board/pens and a video projector
 * praisethemoon is frustrated
<Chikore> héhé Why I'm not frustrated ?
 * Chikore don't give a #fff
<praisethemoon> Ofcourse, you're not the one who will be doing the work shop.
<Chikore> So let's find solutions
<praisethemoon> Yeah, brainstorm people!
<Chikore> Clibre can't help?
<praisethemoon> I don't know.
<praisethemoon> ping elacheche
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I think that Ican replace those with something else :)
<praisethemoon> Like? :3
<elacheche> Like, sharing my screen via a VLC stream and ask people to check it via LAN
<elacheche> I need to trt this @home tonight..
<nzoueidi> Hello
<nzoueidi> Nice idea elacheche :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I can't do that. I have to write a lot of things on board.
<elacheche> It'll be like coding and sharing via twitch praisethemoon :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I wont just code, I will write some notation, formulas, :(
<elacheche> praisethemoon: nzoueidi give me the needed info to sned them to the ORG Team, I'll try mybest to get a pen..
<praisethemoon> I can bring my own
<praisethemoon> pen
<elacheche> why not :D
<praisethemoon> Just the board
<praisethemoon> I even have a board at my own home.
<elacheche> praisethemoon: we will have a CS lab, so there should be a board in there x)
<elacheche> Otherwise you'll write on my Tshirt :p
<praisethemoon> Okay ..
 * praisethemoon calms down
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: nzoueidi give me this in a PM - Photo de profil de l'animateur
<elacheche> - Brève Bio
<elacheche> - Résumé de l'atelier
<praisethemoon> Can do it later tonight?
<nzoueidi> Alright
<Chikore> I don't thing that ISSAT didn't have a board
<elacheche> praisethemoon: WE can use the same info I used for the Poll.. just give me a link to your photo
 * Chikore is thinking 
<elacheche> nzoueidi: whatdo you think? We use the Poll info ;) ?
<elacheche> Chikore: They have, they just won't share pens
<Chikore> easy then we buy pens
<elacheche> :)
<nzoueidi> I think in the Poll, the infos are very short.. a whole description for the workshop would be very good
<elacheche> praisethemoon, nzoueidi if this will make you happy, I just got this info: "chaque atelier aura sa propre salle du 10h20 jusqu'à 13h30 :)"
<praisethemoon> 1h30?
<praisethemoon> no 1h10
<praisethemoon> omg
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> 3h10
<nzoueidi> That's cool! :D but what about the stands elacheche, I am sure that you dispatched the time between the stand of u-tn and the workshops..
<nzoueidi> Right?
<praisethemoon> Time to head home, talk to you later
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I didn't dispatcched anything yet, just giot those infos, I'll get more details by night and think about it.. ;)
<Chikore> I will be there for Ubuntu stand O:)
<amine> so what are u guys working on in your free time
<Chikore> amine, on our free time we don't work :P
<praisethemoon> hello o/
<Chikore> praisethemoon, o/
<praisethemoon> Chikore, hello :D
<praisethemoon> you still haven't told me what's your job.
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, hello.
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Salut
<AcidNinjaFWHR> la forme?
<Chikore> let's introduce
<Chikore> praisethemoon, introduce yourself :D
<Chikore> u-la-la, you gonna be the next
<u-la-la> Chikore: Excuse me?
<Chikore> Introduce yourself
<Chikore> praisethemoon, come on !
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, je vais bien, et toi?
<praisethemoon> Chikore, fair enough!
<praisethemoon> My real name is Soulaymen Chouri, I work as a R&D Software Engineer.
<praisethemoon> Been working for almost 3 months now.
<praisethemoon> And yourself? :)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Wow wow
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, was that impressive?
<Chikore> My real name is Chuck and I launched a start up since two years
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, Go check https://praisethemoon.org
<praisethemoon> What is your startup business about?
<Chikore> It's a Digital company
<Chikore> We are developping Web Apps (e-com solutions), Mobile Apps, IoT Solutions, Embedded systems and VR games ...
<praisethemoon> Where you are from? ^^
<praisethemoon> I've expected you from Tunisia, until you told me all of this x)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> It's awesome guys.
<praisethemoon> \o/
<Chikore> :D
<Chikore> And Basically we do it with FOSS \o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> My name is Fabien Wang, I work as a Chef de projet informatique de gestion
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, t'es chef de projet? :D:D
<praisethemoon> depuis quand?
<praisethemoon> xDDDD
<Chikore> LC_LANG = FR_fr ??
<AcidNinjaFWHR> yeah sorry xD
<Chikore> Ok pas de problèmes O:)
<praisethemoon> Chikore, you didn't tell me where you're from? :)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> sooo
<Chikore> praisethemoon, I'm from Susah
<praisethemoon> Sousse is my home
<praisethemoon> but I work in Tunis
<praisethemoon> I'm from Chott Mariem
<Chikore> Home is 127.0.0.1 :P
<praisethemoon> No, that was supposed to be elacheche joke!
<praisethemoon> U HAZ NO RIGHT
<praisethemoon> home is
<AcidNinjaFWHR> since 2005
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon>  /home
<AcidNinjaFWHR> 11 years :O
<Chikore> elacheche, iz sleeping after a long day I suppose
<praisethemoon> IRC thought it was a command :3
<praisethemoon> oh
<praisethemoon> poor guy
<praisethemoon> :(
<Chikore> AcidNinjaFWHR, :O you are a Guru !!
<Chikore> And MarwenDo ??
<MarwenDo> hi Chikore
<Chikore> MarwenDo, Introduce yourself
<praisethemoon> Just
<praisethemoon> DO IT
<praisethemoon> Make Your Dreams!
<MarwenDo> well , I'm Marwen Doukh embedded system student , Mozilla Tunisia community member and linux user since 2013
<praisethemoon> Please to meet you MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> and ...... SFD 2016 speaker :p
<praisethemoon> What will you speak of?
<MarwenDo> nice to meet you :) praisethemoon
<MarwenDo> IOT and open source
<Chikore> Nice :D
<Chikore> Don't forget to share the slides on the ML
<MarwenDo> inchallah :)
<Chikore> MarwenDo, iz dat you? https://marwendoukh.wordpress.com/
<MarwenDo> yeah
<Chikore> :D Good
<Chikore> this is my blog http://khalifa-chokri.com
<Chikore> praisethemoon, so you do R&D
<praisethemoon> Yes.
<praisethemoon> praisethemoon.org
<MarwenDo> i wanna see both of you at the SFD ;) we'll be friends
<Chikore> MarwenDo, for sure nchallah :)
<praisethemoon> I'll be there, i have a workshop
<Chikore> ok
<praisethemoon> Chikore, if one day
<praisethemoon> perhaps one day
<praisethemoon> you are into building intelligent application that require machine learning computer vision you know where to find me
<praisethemoon> \o/
<Chikore> hahaha okey :D
<nzoueidi> back, sorry elacheche I had a troule with connection x)
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, o/
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, elacheche is in deep sleep.
<praisethemoon> He had some yoga sessions that he got too tired.
 * praisethemoon is jk
<AcidNinjaFWHR> welcome back
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, so, up to some movies?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> i'd love to do yoga
<AcidNinjaFWHR> well i don't know much about movies
<AcidNinjaFWHR> what recent and decent movie should I watch?
<praisethemoon> Lucy
<praisethemoon> Captain Tunisia
<praisethemoon> which stands for elacheche
<praisethemoon> muahahaha
<nzoueidi> hahahaha praisethemoon xDD
<nzoueidi> o/ AcidNinjaFWHR
<praisethemoon> I laugh at my own jokes
<praisethemoon> :'(
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Lucy ? xD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> she's a bit old xD
<praisethemoon> Scarlett Johansson NEVER GETS OLD YOU HEAR?!
<AcidNinjaFWHR> found my happiness
<AcidNinjaFWHR> https://1337x.to/torrent/1893489/The-Flash-2014-S03E06-720p-HDTV-X264-DIMENSION-ettv/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> xD
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, that's as old as Lucy -.-
<amine> you should watch the Warcraft movie
<amine> well it will be better if you read the books and played the game
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hehehe
<nzoueidi> amine: are you mohamed amine slama :D ?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> why not
<AcidNinjaFWHR> oh praisethemoon btw the flash 2014 is just the name of the tv shows
<amine>  nzoueidi: sadly not :p
<nzoueidi> aww it is okay anyway nice to meet u here :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> the S03E06 was on us tv yesterday night
<AcidNinjaFWHR> :D
<amine> nice to meet you too!
<Chikore> amine, so you are not Mhd Amine Slama ?
<nzoueidi> hahaha Chikore you was thinking that too?
<Chikore> nzoueidi, yes xD
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
 * elacheche never sleep.. IS always watching you, just like ubuntulog
<elacheche> nzoueidi: amine slema is aminosamigos :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I wait for your descriition, ask praisethemoon the do so when he's back, I'll be back in minutes..
<elacheche> o/ amine
<elacheche> o/ AcidNinjaFWHR
<amine> hello
<Chikore> amine, o/
<nzoueidi> Alright elacheche :D
<praisethemoon> o/
 * elacheche never sleep.. IS always watching you, just like ubuntulog
<elacheche> o/ praisethemoon
<elacheche> praisethemoon:
<elacheche> The infos please :)
<praisethemoon> Alright, what do you need officer?
 * elacheche should start preparing the workshop :/
<praisethemoon> i don't think i'll make a presentation
<praisethemoon> would be pointless without video projector
<praisethemoon> i'll prepare the assets and some code
<praisethemoon> gotta reboot
 * praisethemoon just Installed Intel's OpenCL SDK and has to reboot
<elacheche> I don't a prez as well.. But there is 2 or 3 pics that I should show to people, to understand what's that.. I need to prepare the scenario
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-17
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<praisethemoon> good day
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: who is coming late to work today? :D
<praisethemoon> I just joined the IRC late xd
<praisethemoon> \o/
<nzoueidi> hahahaha :D
<elacheche> Hello folks! :)
<elacheche> Did you finished your workshops :p x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I haven't started yet :(
<praisethemoon> gotta think of a game idea
<praisethemoon> so how long is the workshop gonna be?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I still don't have a confirmation.. the confirmation I got is that every workshop will have his own classroom between 10h20 and 13h30.. that's not clear, so I asked if he's talking about every workshop I mentionned or our 3 workshops will be treated as 1 workshop x)
<praisethemoon> okay
<praisethemoon> don't make se said (again) :(
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Try an easy one.. Tic Tac Toe or 2048 ;)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I have no power on that.. I'm trying my best to get clear news
<praisethemoon> elacheche, no, gonna make a spaceship fighter
<praisethemoon> :D
<praisethemoon> or a mario simulator
<elacheche> After all, I don't want you to hate me now, let's wait for the 10th or 20th workshop we'll do together x) o:) :p cc nzoueidi
<elacheche> praisethemoon: there is a Mari0 made using love2D.. It's Mario + Portals, I loved it.. But after a Love2D update, the game won't work again
<praisethemoon> you can download the previous version it was using
<elacheche> and it's OPEN SOURCE
<elacheche> http://stabyourself.net/mari0/
<praisethemoon> the issue with love,
<praisethemoon> they break backward compatibility between each update :(
<praisethemoon> ofcourse it's always for good reasons
<praisethemoon> but still
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I didn't, I was too lazy to debug it.. I used to play it when I had net issues..
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, check move or die on steam
<elacheche> I like it :D
<elacheche> I don'thave $14.99 USD  x)
<praisethemoon> it's awesome
<praisethemoon> yeah x)
<Chikore> Bonjour nizarus nzoueidi elacheche praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> bonjour Chikore
<Chikore> ça avance le workshop?
<praisethemoon> me no
<praisethemoon> XD
<Chikore> praisethemoon, good luck
<praisethemoon> thank you Chikore
<praisethemoon> i'll need it
<praisethemoon> :'(
<nizarus> ahla Chikore :)
<Chikore> ahla nizarus ça va ?
<nizarus> ça va bien merci :) et toi ?
<Chikore> ça va nchallah netla9aw fel SFD :D ça fait longtemps !
<praisethemoon> o/
<nizarus> inchallah :)
<nzoueidi> \o
<nzoueidi> Am I the only one that have troubles opening sfd.tn
<elacheche> checking that
<nizarus> elacheche: nzoueidi : apparement le serveur est en surcharge :/
<nizarus> j'arrive pas à me connecter dessus en ssh
<Chikore> Same for me
<nzoueidi> :/
<praisethemoon> davlefouAMD == davlefou ?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: nzoueidi wanna heard good/bad news ? x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, hit me
<elacheche> Each of us wiill have a lab for his workshop for alsmot 3 hours (10h20 → 13h30).. The bad news is we'll not be able to be present for each others x)
<davlefouAMD> praisethemoon, oui?
<praisethemoon> davlefouAMD, okay :)
<davlefouAMD> praisethemoon, c'est le même utilisateur.
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I only need 1 hour
<elacheche> praisethemoon: We will manage that later.. now I need to check the server issue..
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Salut!!
<elacheche> nzoueidi: davlefouAMD: a quick question.. resize2fs won't use the free space to enlarge the partition ONLINE, can parted resize do this ONLINE? Or it'll screw my system?
 * praisethemoon is gonna reboot
<davlefouAMD> pas compris.
<elacheche> je veux augmenter la taille d'une partition, normalement resize2fs peut faire ça sans eteindre la machine.. mais il veux pas le faire, si j'utilise parted resize ça va fonctionner? :/
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, tu peux le faire, il faut juste recharger l'état des partion aprés!
<elacheche> "recharger l'état" ça signifie quoi? Je parle d'un resize sans umount pour la / x)
<davlefouAMD> tu dois umounter les partitions pour les redimensionner!
<elacheche> je veux pas faire ça x)
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, et pourquoi?
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, quel probléme veux tu résoudre?
<elacheche>  / est presque plein x(
<davlefouAMD> Ah, c'est simple a résoudre.
<davlefouAMD> Tu ne veux pas rebooter, c'est cela?
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, ?
<elacheche> oui
<nzoueidi> back, elacheche why resize2fs won't use the free space to enlarge the partition in runtime?
<nzoueidi> and yeah parted also can do the job, I use both in some prod servers
<elacheche> nzoueidi: parted + online?
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, tu purge l'inutile et tu fais des liens dynamiques pour déplacer des donnés sur une autre partitions!
<elacheche> that's an option too
<nzoueidi> take a look elacheche https://thewiringcloset.wordpress.com/2013/01/09/extending-a-root-filesystem-in-linux-without-lvm/
<elacheche> I'll go for the the partitions option I guess x)
<elacheche> After all, I managed to add free space to it without reboot x) Why not have a new partition and use it x)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: no risk no life x) :p
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> btw, is that the problem of sfd.tn?
<elacheche> no no, that's an other thing..
<nzoueidi> okay
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, de tunis tn libre.
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: J'ai pas compris x)
<praisethemoon> davlefouAMD, why not davlefouNVIDIA ?
<davlefouAMD> Promoteur de l'association du libre en Tunisie.
<praisethemoon> or davlefouINTEL
<davlefouAMD> praisethemoon, car toute mes machines ont des cartes nvidias!
<praisethemoon> ouch :(
<praisethemoon> i like amd
<praisethemoon> they contribute to OpenSource community
<praisethemoon> http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/open-source/
<davlefouAMD> Amd pour les processeurs et nvidia pour les cg!
<davlefouAMD> Je suis reste en froid avec ati depuis la rage 128!
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: :)
<davlefouAMD> Ok, on se connais sur tweeter via la cocinelle!
<elacheche> Je sais davlefouAMD :) :)
<elacheche> On a discuté avant plusiuers fois ici aussi :) x)
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, possible... mes journées sont bien remplis!
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> That's wasn't in the last 2 years davlefouAMD x) maybe the 3 or 4 ones
<davlefouAMD> pardon?
<elacheche> ça fait plus que 2 ans qu'on a pas discuté ici davlefouAMD
<praisethemoon> wow
<praisethemoon> 2 years :S
<elacheche> x)
<davlefouAMD> ok
<davlefouAMD> déjà deux ans!
<elacheche> nzoueidi:
<nzoueidi> hello elacheche
<elacheche> nzoueidi: did you saw my message "Each of us wiill have a lab for his workshop for alsmot 3 hours (10h20 → 13h30).. The bad news is we'll not be able to be present for each others x)  "
<nzoueidi> Yep unfortunately :(
<elacheche> LooL.. Why you're sad nzoueidi x) praisethemoon x)
<praisethemoon> i want to attend docker
<praisethemoon> but
<praisethemoon> 3h is too long
<nzoueidi> same x)
<nzoueidi> BTW, why they didn't published on the SFD's websites about our 3 workshops?
<nzoueidi> s/websites/website
<elacheche> They'll do.. The org team still working on it..
<nzoueidi> alright
<elacheche> praisethemoon, nzoueidi we will have 3 hours.. But we can do things in less (we were planning less time).. We'll plan together how to do them and attend each others wokshops..
<nzoueidi> That seems cool for me :D
<nzoueidi> I will finish my workshop with 5 minutes x)
<elacheche> lool
<nzoueidi> A lot of external links and the famous one "Duckduck this and this" and ty all for attending this workshop xD :D
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> elacheche is like Let me duckduck docker for you
<elacheche> loooooool
<elacheche> I should prepare more than a hello world x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: You still up!! x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, yeah i'm here
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i have a tiny issue, I need to make sure the computers support at least OpenGL 2
<elacheche> praisethemoon: You'll use VMWare, check if VMWare can support that, also, don't be afraid to ask for the i7 lab!
<elacheche> You're free to answer the mail, as it was sent to you too.. And I'll be your backup if you need some help ;)
<elacheche> Yo crack3r :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i've never used vmwhare
<praisethemoon> VMWare
<praisethemoon> only vbox ..
<elacheche> Same here.. I'll ask if we can have VBox installed.. VBox support OpenGL ?
<elacheche> I used VBox & KVM..
<crack3r> hey elacheche :)
<elacheche> Wassup!!
<elacheche> crack3r: You're batman or what!! You only show up by nights!! Come around by day, we'll be here ;)
<elacheche> Time for me to get some sleep, see you later guys.. crack3r toll 3lina ;)
<crack3r> d'accord elacheche :) but during the day I can't, damn firewall :P
<crack3r> peut etre le weekend :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-18
<volkovmqx> hey there
<elacheche> Morning folks
<SalahMessaoud> o/ elacheche
<nzoueidi> Morning channel
<elacheche> Yo SalahMessaoud :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: we have fair enough time, what about trying to add volkovmqx workshops??
<elacheche> What do you thin nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> Yep, that's what I was thinking about :D
<praisethemoon> good day everyone
<nzoueidi> o/ praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, \o
<elacheche> Hello praisethemoon, I'm thinking about adding volkovmqx workshops.. We have enough time, and we can share the place
<elacheche> He mailed me asking why I picked only 3 workshops, I'm ansering him that we didn't knew how much time we'll have..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, sure
<praisethemoon> what do you have in mind?
<praisethemoon> and tell him to join the IRC
<praisethemoon> we can't coordinate like that
<elacheche> He joined last night after I left.. He's a night guy x)
<nzoueidi> hahahaha he is my friend :D
<nzoueidi> night guys are very cool :D
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> I'm emailing him and contacting org tam about the changes, I hope they'll accept x)
<nzoueidi> I hope that too
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, he's my friend too
<elacheche> He's a god guy :)
<elacheche> good*
<nzoueidi> my coffee time x) brb
<elacheche> One of you have his recent phone number?
<elacheche> nzoueidi: praisethemoon I'll use utn twitter to share news about the workshops today, and I'll be asking people to bring their laptops.. The VMs and pcs in the labs are just our backup, just in case.. ;)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, thank you
<praisethemoon> You're a life saver
<elacheche> nzoueidi: praisethemoon PLEASE be sure you know how to setup system wide proxy in your OS :p We'll need that
<praisethemoon> I don't
<praisethemoon> You mean internet proxy?
<elacheche> You don't need internet?
<praisethemoon> I do
<praisethemoon> ahhh
<praisethemoon> I do know yeah
<praisethemoon> always do that in ISSAT
<elacheche> So, you need proxy :D And you need to know how to setup it for your attendees :p
<praisethemoon> i'll bring a 3G stick just in case :3
<praisethemoon> sure \o/
<elacheche> You'll serve 30 attendees?
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Good link http://askubuntu.com/a/175177/119945
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Please don't bring a WinBugs machine x)
<praisethemoon> muahahahaha
<praisethemoon> i'll try not to
<praisethemoon> i don't have windows on my laptop anyway
<elacheche> Good boy :p
<praisethemoon> my laptop risks crashing though
<praisethemoon> ;-;
<elacheche> That's not a big deal x) But why?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: nzoueidi do you have lotfi's phone? Or someone can ping him via Failook?? → I don't have access in here
<praisethemoon> not me >:
<elacheche> Why it can crash?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, my laptop has several issues: 1. Battery no life, 2. When the CPU usage exceeds 40%? It crashes, 3. The female power slot in my computer shakes, so it cannot connect properly to the charger, 4. The charger is dead, the LED lights but provides no alimentation
<praisethemoon> so i use my cousin's charger instead
<nzoueidi> elacheche:  lotfi messaoudi?
<elacheche> YEAH
<elacheche> praisethemoon: xà
<elacheche> praisethemoon: x)
 * praisethemoon is a poor guy :(
<nzoueidi> I think he is not connected
<amine> guys anyone of you contributed to the kernel before?
<elacheche> amine: nzoueidi is learning that.. :D
<amine> nice, what exactly is he learning?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: My laptop is better than yours, at least I just don't have a battery :p
<elacheche> amine: This eudyptula-challenge.org :)
<amine> ah
<amine> I started and stopped at the second or the third test I think, very slow to reply
<elacheche> amine: They fixed that I guess..
<amine> Im building an openwrt fw image with -j100 (100 threads) my PC is about to blow up :D
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> amine: that is due to the other requests of participants :D but in general the little pinguin doesn't pass 1 day without replying I guess
<nzoueidi> amine: I will be glad if you come to my workshop :D
<amine> I would like to, but Im not in Tunisia sadly
<nzoueidi> ah :( it is okay
<amine> yours is about contributing to the kernel right?
<nzoueidi> yep
<amine> and what are you going to exactly talk about?
<nzoueidi> I will just mention the basics of how you can submit your 1st patch
<nzoueidi> I will talk about git, finding the bug and patch it, then finally mail it
<SalahMessaoud> lots of interesting stuff :D
<SalahMessaoud> kernel, C, Docker, IoT, Lua .......
<nzoueidi> yep SalahMessaoud :D
<nzoueidi> for the other workshops, I think we need a seperate event to talk about them cc elacheche
<amine> thats nice, good luck!
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: But not too much workshops :/
<elacheche> Not like years ago..
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Do you have Failbook access?
<elacheche> nzoueidi: The jobs in here are in Tunis? → http://sfd.tn/2016/11/nos-sponsors-recrutent/
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, yes
<SalahMessaoud> the 2 companies are based in Tunis
<elacheche> OKi x)
<nzoueidi> back, yeah elacheche they are in Tunis those offer jobs
<elacheche> Good to know :D
<amine> I will never be able to work in Tunisia because of my shitty French lol
<elacheche> amine: I use English whenever I can.. I only use Frensh with some clients.. And for that I make sure that I sue short snetenses.. To not make huge mistakes x)
<nzoueidi> same here :D elacheche x)
<amine> I just hate that language, the country and its people :p
<amine> so arrogant, even the Germans I work with here admit that
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: praisethemoon if lotfi come here and I'm not around you can discuss sharing the room.. He have 2 workshops.. FYI, I can share, someone else should share too :p If he comes and I'm afk, you can plan the whole sharing thing, including sharing my lab
<elacheche> You're wise enough to do that :p
<elacheche> nzoueidi: praisethemoon
<elacheche> you're here ??
<elacheche> How many people you can accept in your workshops?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i'm here
<praisethemoon> i can accept +oo
<elacheche> praisethemoon: OK, you'll get the i7 lab
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> I'll ask for it x)
<elacheche> I need to send a confirmation about that
<elacheche> I'll ask lotfi who'll want to share labs with :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, on hour and a half would be enough for me
<praisethemoon> he can take the rest
<praisethemoon> if not, I can benefit from the rest of the time
<elacheche> nzoueidi: or you'd like to share the lab with me and keep him in one lab for his own, because he have 2 workshops?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how long is ur workshop going to take?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Lotfi have 2 workshops, It'll be easier for him to not change labs.. I think I can share a labs with nzoueidi if he's ok with that!
<praisethemoon> But how long yours might take
<elacheche> praisethemoon: As lon I I like :D I need just to knnow who I'll be sharing with and coordinate :)
<praisethemoon> alrighty
<elacheche> nzoueidi & I have CLI based workshops x) so people will not be surprised x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: what do you think?
<elacheche> nzoueidi: stop eating and check irc x)
<nzoueidi> hahahaha elacheche :D I was eating :DD
<nzoueidi> for me I can accept oo too :D
<nzoueidi> but yeah I can share also, no problem
<elacheche> OK, we share a lab together nzoueidi, praisethemoon get the i7 lab, and lotfi get the other lab
<elacheche> nzoueidi: ubuntu-tn is present with 5 workshops from a sum of 6 workshops..
<nzoueidi> Cool! :D So I can watch your workshop in the meanwhile :D
<nzoueidi> Yep, that's amazing \o/
<volkovmqx> Hey there
<praisethemoon> volkovmqx, hey!
<nzoueidi> hello volkovmqx :D
<praisethemoon> volkovmqx, you will have a room for you to handle both of your workshops
<volkovmqx> that's Awesome, thanks !
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, frankly I wanted that >.<
<nzoueidi> hahaha praisethemoon x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I can give you a 5 min crash couse after you end your workshop :p
<elacheche> Hello volkovmqx
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> We were discussing.. So, let me summurize this before sending a confirmation to SFD ORg team, we're late already..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Will need G14 (i7 lab).. With a maximum number of attendees = 12 and > 12 if they have they're laptops with them..
<volkovmqx> hey @elacheche
<elacheche> elacheche & nzoueidi will get G1.. With a maximum number of attendees = 12 and > 12 if they have they're laptops with them..
<elacheche> volkovmqx: will get G2.. With a maximum number of attendees = 25
<elacheche> nzoueidi: praisethemoon volkovmqx do you confirm that it is right that way?
<nzoueidi> seems cool for me
<nzoueidi> yep
<praisethemoon> I read & accept the terms & conditions
<volkovmqx> AFAIK G2 can't handle 25, all the labs in G block can't handle 25
<elacheche> )
<praisethemoon> Yeah :P
<elacheche> I don't know them.. What do you suggest
<volkovmqx> So, i think 15 attendees are good
<elacheche> ok.. Roget that :)
<elacheche> roger..
<elacheche> Let me send the confirmation.. And nzoueidi praisethemoon volkovmqx there is only 2 other details you should know.. I'll come back in a minute
<nzoueidi> Alright, tyt
<volkovmqx> i need to go now, i will be back in  3 hours. elacheche please email me the details. have a nice evening
<elacheche> OK.. So, nzoueidi praisethemoon you know already that there is PCs in labs with VMware installed :/ .. The other thing is that you're doingthe Workshop as Ubuntu-tn members :) So you or someone else should present ubuntu-tn before you start ;) :p
<elacheche> I know that nzoueidi know how to do that and what to say x) praisethemoon don't think you know a bit about that x) Am I wrong?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what about vmware
<praisethemoon> i ain't using that
<praisethemoon> I have never got my hands on that tool
<nzoueidi> Good point elacheche :D
<elacheche> So, nzoueidi will join you or lotfi for do the utn intorduction.. we'll find someone else from the old utn memebrs that'll join the other guy to present utn.. Maybe nizarus or one of the other Ubuntu Members..
<elacheche> nzoueidi: praisethemoon make sure to use utn artworks as well in the prez :p You can use one of thes artworks
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-tn-logo3.png
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-tn-logo.png
<praisethemoon> I haz no pres
<praisethemoon> I haz tutorial
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> Use them in any doc you'll share :p
<praisethemoon> I haz no doc to share
<praisethemoon> I haz knowledge
<praisethemoon> (how about that huh?)
<elacheche> You'll broadcast only codes in the datashow?
<praisethemoon> Yes
<elacheche> OK then :D nzoueidi will make sure to share our Wiki Page on the datashow when he'll talk about utn :p :D
<elacheche> Next.. That VMWare thing..
<nzoueidi> indeed :D
<elacheche> What's the issue praisethemoon so I can try to help
<elacheche> HW acceleration?
<praisethemoon> Yes, I need GPU Support
<praisethemoon> I mean it usually works
<praisethemoon> but on VM I have never tried
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you mean GPU support that is enabled in i7 ?
<praisethemoon> On the machine.
<elacheche> I know, it's related to the CPU? or it needs a GPU ?
<elacheche> check this http://www.vmware.com/content/dam/digitalmarketing/vmware/en/pdf/techpaper/vmware-horizon-view-graphics-acceleration-deployment.pdf
<elacheche> And this https://pubs.vmware.com/vsphere-4-esx-vcenter/index.jsp#com.vmware.vsphere.config_iscsi.doc_41/esx_server_config/managing_storage/c_hardware_acceleration.html
<elacheche> And this https://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_vidsound_d3d_enabling_host.html
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I am forced to use VMWare? :3
<praisethemoon> Like I said I have never used it, and I'm not even motivated
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I can'tanswer that... It depends on what the ISSAT IT team give us as admin permissions.. You can stil send a mail asking for not using it..
<praisethemoon> I did
<praisethemoon> you didn't receive it?
<elacheche> Oh! Yeah, I got it, I got too many mails this mornign
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, everything you install in C:/
<praisethemoon> will get removed upon UC reset
<praisethemoon> they have a software that restores a saved backup of C:
<elacheche> The question is, will you get a user that have installaion permissions or not..
<elacheche> nzoueidi:
<elacheche> nzoueidi: So, what do we do for our lab? You'll need a Ubuntu desktop? I was planning to use Ubuntu server.. Because I don't need desktop.. so.. We have 2 options, each of us prepare a VM and we'll import them to VMware before starting, or, we just get 1 iso file and do an install party on vmware before starting the workshop.. what do you think ?
<nzoueidi> an install party seems good :D
<nzoueidi> but also Ubuntu server is good for me, you know I will just use the CLI :D
<elacheche> You'll use cli to sent the patch as well?
<elacheche> I think that it'll be more "user-friendly" if you use a desktop version.. Even if you'll use only cli x) what do you think?
<nzoueidi> of course :D
<nzoueidi> hmm, I am not friend with "user-friendly" xD
<elacheche> So we go for a desktop install party to use both of us later?
<nzoueidi> Alright, no problem :D
<elacheche> Let's wait for nizarus to come back and give us his opinion, he's more friend with usr-friendly than both or us.. in meanwhile, let's think what flavor hould we go for? Mate? Xubuntu? Lubuntu? Remember we have a Quad Core CPU & 3GB or RAM shared with WinXP
<elacheche> Also, we can bring a server ISO, and check if our audience knows already how to install and use Ubuntu, we'll go for a server installation.. That'll make us win some cpu and ram..
<nzoueidi> Yep, Lubuntu I think good, wdyt?
<elacheche> Lubuntu should works fine for me too.. I'll use cli 99% of time..
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I'll bring Lubuntu & server 16.04, 32 & 64 bits, just in case..
<elacheche> do the same, just in case x)
<elacheche> amine, davlefouAMD, praisethemoon SalahMessaoud, if you have any comment about elacheche & nzoueidi plan don't hesitate to share it ;)
 * praisethemoon will use kubuntu
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, pardon?
<elacheche> Yeah praisethemoon on i7 & 8G or RAM you can do whatever you like x) :p
<praisethemoon> no elacheche that's my machine
<praisethemoon> i don't plan to use vmware
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: si t'as des commnetaire sur le plan qu'ont vient de discuter pour les atliers de nzoueidi et moi, merci de les partager :d
<elacheche> praisethemoon: So on the labs machines you'll use Winbugs?
<praisethemoon> YAS
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> WinHugs
<elacheche> WinSucks -_-
<elacheche> praisethemoon: VBox supports hw acceleration vmware should do too..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i'll try VBox!
<praisethemoon> with ubuntu
<praisethemoon> or lubuntu
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, quel atelier avez vous prévue?
<praisethemoon> if it works, we're good
<elacheche> praisethemoon: if you have admin rights on the machine go for VBox install it and deploy your VM, or do an install party.. I really don't recommand an install party if you didn't attended one before, in that case, I'll join you to do it, or nzoueidi will do..
<praisethemoon> never did one
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Nous aurons 5 atelier /6 je vais présenter docker, nzoueidi linux kernel dev, praisethemoon lua & 2D gaming dev, and lotfi Git + Rasberry Pi.. Le 6 éme atelier sera python par un membre d'un autre club
<nzoueidi> so praisethemoon let it your 1st one :D
<davlefouAMD> ok
<davlefouAMD> pi2 ou pi3?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: make your plans, if you'll go for an install party we can do it in the same time, this way, I or nzoueidi can join you to lead it then come back to our lab
<praisethemoon> elacheche, nzoueidi so I need to prepare an Image disk?
<davlefouAMD> Que prevoyez de dire dans le cas pi?
<praisethemoon> with everything installed on it?
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: je sais pas, lotfi n'est pas là pour répondre à ça
<davlefouAMD> j'ai pi3 + kit vga si besoin!
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: t'es pas en FrancE?
<elacheche>  x)
<davlefouAMD> Où prevoyez vous de le faire?
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, bizerte.
<davlefouAMD> Bizerte.
<elacheche> Ah! bon! J'ai toujours pensé que t'es en France x(
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Y aura SFD ce weekend
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon:  for me I just need a bootable flash :D
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, SFD?
<elacheche> http://sfd.tn/2016/
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, how?
<elacheche> Software Freedom Day
<elacheche> nzoueidi: praisethemoon we migrate to pad for planning that, isn't it better? this way praisethemoon can see what we're really planning and know what he need to plan
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Software Freedom Day http://sfd.tn/2016/
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: elacheche we can do an install party using LAN :D wdyt guys?
<davlefouAMD> Ah, c'est a Sousse!
<praisethemoon> i haz no idea what are you talking about :'(
<elacheche> nzoueidi: no dude.. We have no idea about what FW are in place, and we need to alter the DHCP or remove theirs and use ours.. Bad idea :/
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Oui :) Ce dimancje
<elacheche> dimanche
<elacheche> nzoueidi: praisethemoon we migrate to here http://pad.tn/p/SFD2016TN
<davlefouAMD> Sousse, c'est un peu loin...
<nzoueidi> I forget about that elacheche :(
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: sorry to hear that :/
<elacheche> nzoueidi: praisethemoon hack the pad, make the changes you like..
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, Désolé.
<elacheche> :)
<davlefouAMD> Rien de prévue sur Bizerte ou Tunis?
<nzoueidi> pour le moment non davlefouAMD
<nzoueidi> elacheche: do you still have badges of utn?
<elacheche> The badge holders nzoueidi ?
<nzoueidi> yep
<elacheche> Sure! And stickers.. praisethemoon if you use winbugs for your workshop you're not getting a sticker :p
<praisethemoon> nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<elacheche> nzoueidi: also, based on the leaks I got, the stands will be after the workshops, so we're ok dude :)
<elacheche> hahahaha → evil one x)
<davlefouAMD> Tant pis;
<davlefouAMD> Tant pis.
<nzoueidi> Great! :D
<nzoueidi> I will need some stickers about utn before I do my workshop..
<nzoueidi> I will do some sort of questions.. and who can answer it I will give them stickers
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: everyone will get stickers.. I don't have utn stickers anymore.. O maybe I still have 4 or 5 in my old wallet.. I used to carr them whith me everywhere, I don't use that wallet anymore, maybe I still have some in it..
<elacheche> marwen_: Happy to see your name in the talks ;) Good luck :)
<nzoueidi> cool, okay
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://redd.it/2gt7x5 x)
<nzoueidi> loooool xDD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, when will the event start?
<praisethemoon> *time*
<elacheche> http://sfd.tn/2016/programme/
<nzoueidi> elacheche: do you know any good plugin for weechat to notice you when someone mention your name?
<elacheche> I don't nzoueidi, I dorpped xchat becasue of those notifications x) when I don't have to check irc, I don't, I chekc it when I'm free..
<nzoueidi> hmm, okay
<elacheche> praisethemoon: http://sfd.tn/2016/programme/
<elacheche> WTF! Still not compleete x(
<nzoueidi> yep, they still fixing it
<elacheche> yeah x(
<praisethemoon> lel
<praisethemoon> ^^
<elacheche> praisethemoon: they used dddssbggs instead of our names x) x(
<praisethemoon> what XD
<praisethemoon> ahahahaha
<praisethemoon> XD
<elacheche> x( x)
<nzoueidi> is the "dddd" the command 2x dd
<elacheche> what dd is that the command or the vim command ? x)
<nzoueidi> the vim command hahaha :D
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: praisethemoon
<nzoueidi> yep
<elacheche> The utn twitter will start tweeting about workshops in a moment, re-tweet, and share everywhere :) on the failbook group too, becasue I don't have FB access @work..
<nzoueidi> Sure :D
<nzoueidi> I am already waiting you to post on u-tn :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: give me a good image that can describe linux kernel workshop x) something not usual x)
<nzoueidi> 1 sec
<elacheche> Or we should find CC ones :/
<nzoueidi> wdyt about this : https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5b/Linux_kernel_map.png/440px-Linux_kernel_map.png
<nzoueidi> :D
<nzoueidi> I don't think it is suitable but there's no pics/logo can describe the Linux kernel
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> They update the program :
<nzoueidi> http://sfd.tn/2016/programme/
<elacheche> nzoueidi: what about this
<elacheche> https://www.flickr.com/photos/kongharald/13242684424/in/photolist-7At8vF-fgG22P-fgG226-4B45FL-4B45FG-26oXjg-mbddHf-q8fHR-fgZJ3g-5F2U7r-5F7cks-5F2SYR-5F2PRB-4RvMqy-drvpfb-5vuRu-dgL9Mi-4RrB6n-5ETVjR-5F2Lki-4RvLES-5F5Bk3-4RrArt-dcqJ7q-5ETVg2
<elacheche> or this
<elacheche> https://www.flickr.com/photos/xmodulo/9366550099/in/photolist-7At8vF-fgG22P-fgG226-4B45FL-4B45FG-26oXjg-mbddHf-q8fHR-fgZJ3g-5F2U7r-5F7cks-5F2SYR-5F2PRB-4RvMqy-drvpfb-5vuRu-dgL9Mi-4RrB6n-5ETVjR-5F2Lki-4RvLES-5F5Bk3-4RrArt-dcqJ7q-5ETVg2
<elacheche> they are under CC
<nzoueidi> I like the 1st one :D
<nzoueidi> brb
<elacheche> OK
<elacheche> bad idea nzoueidi :/ I'll use more generic images.. To not have issues :/
<nzoueidi> alright elacheche
<elacheche> Here we  :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi:  praisethemoon https://twitter.com/UbuntuTn
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, a lot of bots retweeted that xd
<elacheche> That's gd ;) lot of people llowing bs :)
<praisethemoon> yeah x)
<elacheche> Sothing wrong with myeyboard, brb
<praisethemoon> you don't say?
<praisethemoon> (chuckle)
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> that makes me proud really that we have 4 workshops from 6 :D
<nzoueidi> \o/
<elacheche> it was konsole x) I edited a 4GB text file with VIM and konsole bugs x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: 5 workshops out of 7 ;)
<elacheche> there is a new one ;) check the sfd website ;)
<nzoueidi> ah for Sami Bouhlel :D
<praisethemoon> see ya later team
 * praisethemoon o/
<volkovmqx> hey alacheche
<volkovmqx> elacheche * sorry.
<volkovmqx> this is a link about deep freeze
<volkovmqx> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Freeze_(software)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Hi
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, hello o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> How are you guys?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> i'm bored
<SalahMessaoud> still at work :D
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, https://twitter.com/UbuntuTn/status/799654588475473922
<praisethemoon> \o/
<SalahMessaoud> https://twitter.com/CORSEGAMES/status/621238878150787072
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I follow you now.
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud, good one xdd
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Do you guys know any good newsgroup client ?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I know Thunderbird handles it but I'd like to test another client and can't find one
<pavlushka> Oh my praisethemoon is BACK!!
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, YOU WERE LATE
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I just sit on my desk, been in other district the whole day :)
<pavlushka> *another
<praisethemoon> oh :(
<praisethemoon> long day?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, i'm sure elacheche does
<praisethemoon> but he's afk
<AcidNinjaFWHR> praisethemoon, are you part of some Free Software group or ?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, part of ubuntu-tn :3
<AcidNinjaFWHR> nice
<AcidNinjaFWHR> so you guys hang out together
<AcidNinjaFWHR> make meetings & stuff ?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, we have an event this sunday
<praisethemoon> Software Freedom Day
<praisethemoon> where i'll host a lua & löve workshop \o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> The beast woke up !
<AcidNinjaFWHR> :D
<praisethemoon> YARRRR
<praisethemoon> \o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> okay finally I used Thunderbird for that newsgroup I needed to check
<AcidNinjaFWHR> It works great
<elacheche> o/
<volkovmqx> hey elacheche
<elacheche> Hello volkovmqx
<volkovmqx> did you got the time to read about deepfreeze ?
<volkovmqx> we will get into a lot of troubles if it isn't disabled during the workshop time.
<elacheche> No volkovmqx I just came, what kind of issues?
<volkovmqx> everything will be deleted upon winbug restart
<volkovmqx> and, the installation of vbox require restart i guess
<elacheche> I don't think so volkovmqx, afaik, it need only admin permissions, no restart needed
<volkovmqx> any idea about the ISSATSo IT guys presence ? for troubleshooting if anything bad happen
<elacheche> none
<elacheche> nzoueidi: o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> good evening elacheche
<AcidNinjaFWHR> & volkovmqx :)
<elacheche> Good evening AcidNinjaFWHR :)
<nzoueidi> hello folks :D
<volkovmqx> hey there
<nzoueidi> elacheche: volkovmqx how are you?
<volkovmqx> I'm great, thanks for asking !
<elacheche> Have a very bad internet,  nzoueidi can you check the pad and fix what need to be fixd?
<nzoueidi> Sure, and I am going to add the workshop of volkovmqx to the wiki page
<volkovmqx> actually it's 2 workshops, that's what i was going to say.
<nzoueidi> aw yeah 2 workshop, but you will merge them both in one workshop, right?
<volkovmqx> no, not the same attendees.
<volkovmqx> people may be interested in only git
<nzoueidi> Alright
<volkovmqx> so, i don't know how the registration will be made
<elacheche> Yep, 2 workshops in the same lab.. nzoueidi thank you
<volkovmqx> but i need them to be separate.
<volkovmqx> in the registration form , if any will be made ofc
<elacheche> afaik, no registration forms x)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey praisethemoon
<AcidNinjaFWHR> wake up
<volkovmqx> Well, elacheche it will be a mess since people are asking me how to register for the workshops and we are limited to 15 person per classroom.
<elacheche> volkovmqx: send a mail to Rached alaya.. I have a very bad net tonight
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, i'm here :)
<praisethemoon> coding my next-gen project!
<elacheche> AcidNinjaFWHR: https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/799742610160001024 :'(
<elacheche> Better go to bed.. Not a net nght :/
<elacheche> see you later guys
<nzoueidi> good night elacheche o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hehe
<AcidNinjaFWHR> i gave back the shitty fiber i had
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Orange is shit
<AcidNinjaFWHR> so i'm back to a DSL line
<AcidNinjaFWHR> so here's mine : http://www.speedtest.net/result/5809578268.png
<praisethemoon> 8mbps DSL
<praisethemoon> XD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> well it's allright no?
<praisethemoon> ofc :D
<praisethemoon> there is no need for fiber with that xD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> yeah + i don't watch tv so it's okay
<AcidNinjaFWHR> and I download from my dedicated server then transfer to my pc
<AcidNinjaFWHR> and the dedicated has 100Mbits so it's pretty fast to get movies & stuff :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-19
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<elacheche> o/ praisethemoon nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> Hello guys
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, o/
<nzoueidi> how are you guys
<praisethemoon> i'm good wbu?
<nzoueidi> good as well :D
<praisethemoon> VirtualBox Graphical User Interface Version 5.0.24_Ubuntu r108355
<praisethemoon> I have 12Gb of Ram On my laptop x)
<elacheche> &x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: So, 1hour of install party then we split the rest 1h for each?
<nzoueidi> Yep
<nzoueidi> elacheche: you will bring your tools? :D dvd and usbs?
<nzoueidi> I have one dvd for Ubuntu 14.04 x(
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I have iso files.. and stickers, nothing more :(
<Chikore> Hello MarwenDo praisethemoon nzoueidi elacheche are you ready for the SFD?
<MarwenDo> yeaaaah :)
<elacheche> hope so
<Chikore> Aya Rabbi m3akom et Courage :)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I have ISOs too x) se we will ask for usbs there :)
<nzoueidi> ty Chikore :D
<MarwenDo> thank youuuu Chikore
<elacheche> nzoueidi: for now let's suppose that we will install vms on the 12 pcs.. And will see if someone will bring a pc.. basically it's not an install party, but if we'll need to do it will do, otherwise we  can start without it..
<elacheche> maybe will find linux on the vms
<nzoueidi> I hope so
<pavlushka> o/ all
<praisethemoon> Chikore, i'm not
<praisethemoon> still installing ubuntu on vmbox
<praisethemoon> xd
<nzoueidi> \o pavlushka how are you
<Chikore> praisethemoon, what's wrong? :P
<praisethemoon> didn't get enough time :(
<Chikore> Do it simple don't complicate it :D
<pavlushka> me good, missing my cat, looks like it has switched its fav :(
<Chikore> Finish it simple not perfect
<pavlushka> Chikore: wow, nice thing you said..
<praisethemoon> Chikore, yeah ^^ so u'll be there?
<nzoueidi> pavlushka: why :( where is your cat
<Chikore> Yeah for sure
<Chikore> pavlushka, We do always try to make things perfect then we don't do it :P
<Chikore> But if we focus to make it simple and FINISH it we will do it
<pavlushka> to another room, where is a her for it and I know from past experiences, cats find females cozier :(
<nzoueidi> hahahaha :D
<pavlushka> Chikore: yeah, that's what happens with me, now I know the psychology behind it.
<Chikore> pavlushka, it's always happen with me ...
<praisethemoon> elacheche, hit me when you're here
<elacheche> praisethemoon:
<pavlushka> Good Night guys :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Go to bed :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i can't yet :(
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Go to bed too!!
<elacheche> why praisethemoon ?
<elacheche> I'm going to sleep.. See you in hours..
<elacheche> ;)
<nzoueidi> hahaha elacheche x) I will :D
<nzoueidi> See you good night o/
<elacheche> See you later
<praisethemoon> see ya!
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-20
<nzoueidi> elacheche: o/ :D
<nzoueidi> \o/
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<volkovmqx> Hey all
<volkovmqx> these are the workshops presentations
<volkovmqx> https://lotfi.messaoudi.me/presentations/GITVCS.pdf
<volkovmqx> https://lotfi.messaoudi.me/presentations/RaspberryPI.pdf
<pavlushka> hey volkovmqx
<volkovmqx> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> volkovmqx: So how the workshop went? already I liked the glimpses :)
<volkovmqx> Even though the participation rate was low, i managed to get 7 people push their new code on Github.
<pavlushka> volkovmqx: congrats! :) others may be exhausted, had a busy day :)
<pavlushka> volkovmqx: one more thing, RPI supports only 32 bit arch?
<volkovmqx> pavlushka: model B rev 3 support 64 ;)
<pavlushka> volkovmqx: yeah, noticed on the pdf just now :)
<pavlushka> all night then :)
<praisethemoon> guess who's back :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, u're here?
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, o/
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: :D o/
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, long day huh?
<elacheche> volkovmqx: Thanks for sharing dude :)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: glad to meet you again, it was a good day really! :D \o/ and I am very happy to see a lot of newcomers wanna join us. :D
<nzoueidi> volkovmqx: too ;D
<elacheche> :D
 * elacheche need to get some rest.. Good night folks
<nzoueidi> o/
<volkovmqx> nzoueidi: you too, thanks !
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-13
<nzoueidi> elacheche: :(
<elacheche> Morning nzoueidi
<elacheche> :)
<nzoueidi> Morning, how are you?
<nzoueidi> I didn't got the time to apply, and apparently they have closed the form to fill about workshops
<elacheche> No problem nzoueidi.. I didn't had time to do so too..
<elacheche> :(
<elacheche> I was busy thinking about too much problems that I didn't had time to take actions when needed :/
<nzoueidi> At least we have a stand, right?
<nzoueidi> same here
<elacheche> Yep, I applied for that in time
<nzoueidi> Good.
<elacheche> nzoueidi: you got the revirification mail?
<nzoueidi> Yep
<elacheche> Just checking that it's not marked as spam :p
<nzoueidi> Hopefully not :D
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-15
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<Dro> Hello guys
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Check this https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/954662076/gameshell-redefine-retro-game-console/description
<elacheche> It runs GNU/Linux :D
<elacheche> Hey folks!
<nzoueidi> WoW *_*
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-17
<elacheche> Bader: Looking forward to see the stats during SFD :D
<elacheche> shamila: Welcome to ubuntu-tn dude ;-)
<elacheche> Morning other folks :D
<nzoueidi> o/
<nzoueidi> Morning and welcome shamila :D
<shamila> elacheche: Thanks Dude , Morning all members :)
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: You're here! Great!
<nzoueidi> \o/ :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: The CC want to discuss the migration of LoCos from the wiki to the HUB (Pros, Cons) so we're traying to find some active people who are used to both or one of those plateforms to discuss that and see if we should migrate or not.. It's just a discussion, nothing more, are you in? This may interests theShirbiny & pavlushka too :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: I am not familiar with the HUB, sorry, if you ive me some hint please
<elacheche> pavlushka: This is the HUB → https://community.ubuntu.com
<nzoueidi> Yeah sure. I have seen the new Hub of Ubuntu, seems pretty cooler and much better than wiki. Is there a meeting will be schedueled or just feedbacks for active peeps?
<elacheche> it's based on discourse.org
<elacheche> nzoueidi: No meeting, just a discussion, a topic should be open soon on the HUB about that, am just checking if people are interested to talk about this..
<elacheche> Especially people that used the wiki alot
<pavlushka> elacheche: ok, got it and if you highlight the pros and cons please
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: o/
<nzoueidi> Yeah pavlushka how are you and where is u-la-la x)
<nzoueidi> yeah sure elacheche
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: now u-la-la is fine I hope
<elacheche> pavlushka: I'm not highlighting anything :p The Community Council want to have a discussion with people about that so the people hightlight the pros & cons ;)
<elacheche> I am checking who's interested in a sch subject to invite him to the discussion once we start it ;)
<elacheche> Great nzoueidi I'll keep you informed
<nzoueidi> Hope that pavlushka :D
<nzoueidi> Okay elacheche
<pavlushka> elacheche: hmm, so far the HUB looks cool, seemed kinda wiki like thing to me
<elacheche> An other weechat user around \O/ /O/ \O\ /O\ \O/ shamila :D
<elacheche> pavlushka: :)
<nzoueidi> \o/ yeaaah :D
<pavlushka> o/ shamila
<shamila>  \o pavlushka
<shamila> elacheche: am discovering weechat , i like it :D
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-18
<Sihem> hi team,   I have problem with my cle 3G. It cannot be detected in ubuntu 16.04. I create a mobile broadband using the params of the cle 3G's provider. But, when saving it , it doesn't appear in the wifi list.  How can i solve it plz n
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-19
<elacheche> Hello from SFD Tunisia
<ichihi> elacheche, Hi Anis. Good luck with the event, wish you a good day.
<elacheche> Thanks ichihi
<hbibz> hey
<elacheche> Hey hbibz :)
<elacheche> Welcome to #ubuntu-tn
<hbibz> thank you
<hbibz> shall i introduce myself or you already know me ?
<elacheche> I think I do knew who you are :) If you like to introduce yourself it'll be good, so other folks can know you :)
<hbibz> I should I guess
<hbibz> This is Muhammad Habib Jawady , a 17 yo tech enthusiast and blogger
<hbibz> from ariana
<hbibz> so where did we stop today
<hbibz> ?
<elacheche> Google code-in check that.. I need to go to sleep, extreamly tired, we'll talk tomorrow? I'm always her ;)
<elacheche> You can PM me too
 * elacheche going to sleep, GN folks.. Was a good SFD..
<hbibz> gn
<hbibz> it was ... thanks for your time
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-12
<Dro> Hello
<chikore> Hi Dro
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-15
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-16
<vadmeste> \o
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-18
<elacheche> o/
<pavlushka> elacheche o/
<elacheche> wassup pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: my nose, it's up and running
<elacheche> hahahah.. Good at least soùething is up and running x)
